# Clutches of Evil - IC: Chapter Two



## Nonlethal Force (May 12, 2006)

[Sblock=Reconstituting what’s happened… ]
Catching the game back up to where we left off...

Of course the players know this, but in a few months the crash will be long forgotten. Thus, this Sblock represents a marker indicating a 4+ month long playing period that needs to be reconstituted. What follows in the next few posts is that reconstitution.  Unfortunately, to get the game up onto its feet in the quickest possible manner I'm going to post it as such without adding color to the text.  Hopefully these records will suffice!  Let me know if there is anything I can do to them to make them better.[/Sblock]

Sensing the party ready to begin their quest, Pater Braachus reaches under his desk and lifts up a small satchel that has obviously been prepared for several days now. Opening the satchel and removing the items within it, the party can see 8 potions and a scroll case. Once the items are all out on the pater's desk he speaks, "The 5 light blue potions are potions of healing. They are minor - but they may be of use to you. The white potions are potions which will give you the temporary effect of a shield. The remaining pink potion is a potion that will protect you minorly from attacks of the most dire evil."

[Sblock=Potion specifics]Pater Braachus is donating 5 potions of Cure Light Wounds, 2 Shield of Faith (+2) potions, and 1 potion of Protection from Evil. [/Sblock]

Lifting the scroll case off of the table he demonstrates how to open the case by flipping open a latch at the end. He continues, "Inside, you will find 8 scrolls. Three of the scrolls contain divine words calling upon Heironeous' blessing. 2 of the scrolls call upon Heironeous' voracity. The final two scrolls will provide you with a magical fog that you may need to call upon if you need to hide for one reason or another."


[Sblock=Scroll Specifics]3 scrolls of Bless, 2 scrolls of cause fear, and 2 scrolls of obscuring mist. [/Sblock]


Once the party leaves and makes and final purchases before heading overland, they find that it would seem as though Fharlanghn, Yondalla, and Obad-hai all seem to favor the party as they have moderate traveling weather.  The nights are overcast, enabling them to keep their camp hidden easier as well as keeping the nights warmer than normal. The days are are typically clear, enabling the sun to beat down upon them and drive the chill of the early spring air away. The party is able to cross overland all the way to their destination on the third day of travel.

Oddly, the party didn't run across a single adversary. Sure, they saw the occasional wolf, fox, and deer. Yet even though they traveled through Lizardman territory they managed to continue to pick trails through these areas that did not lead directly into villages and thus were not guarded by the lizardmen.

As the party reaches the far northern part of the Kingdom of Barghost they have several choices before them. As they walk, they notice that the land becomes significantly more mountainous. It becomes more and more difficult to walk anywhere except the beaten paths and roads. Of course, given that this is the region where the majority of the king's ore comes from this is not particularly surprising, either. As the party walks through the mountains, periodic caves can be seen.

_Post by Jkason_
Byntrou surveys the land, Delcoi scenting the air on his horn. He seems oddly serene outside like this. But his reverie is broken when he speaks.

"The pater said there was a temple in Hemlock where we might find aid and information. I would suggest we head there first before entering Dullstown proper. We can set up whatever means of relaying messages that we decide upon, which I suspect will come in very handy if we have to send said messages in a hurry."

_Post by Unleashed_
“Sounds like a good idea, though I doubt a message system will be necessary...I’m sure we’ll be able to find reason to visit when we have information,” Keryth adds, thoughtfully, “Though we should introduce ourselves, so they know we’re here, and get a better idea of what’s going on.”

_Post by D20Dazza_
"That would appear to be the most prudent course of action petik" Bahruul says to Byn.

Turning to Keryth he continues "And introducing ourselves to the locals so we're not mistaken for bandits also holds a cetain appeal'.

_Post by Nonlethal Force _
The temple of Heironeous is rather easy to find in the small town of about 1,200 people. As one might suspect in a mountainous region, the town seems to have a disproportionately high number of dwarven residents. There is a small commodities store which seems to sell simple things like mining clothes, gear, and rations. There are a few temples around the town - each of them small. Moradin and Heironeous are the obvious ones of worship, but it seems as though there are other deities worship more discretely. A bathing house exists in the town as well, seemingly taking advantage of some of the hot springs in the mountains. Beside thes locales, the rest of the buildings appear to be residences. There does not appear to be a tavern or even an inn in the town.

The temple of Heironeous appears to be a rather small temple - even compared to the small temple in Great Bend. For the most part, from the outside it seems to be like one large area for communal worship and an office or two in the back.

Opening the doors and stepping inside reveals that these suspisions are true. The inside of the building is indeed one large worship area. There is a large symbol of Heironeous engraved in the floor and a mirroring image in the ceiling. Wooden kneeling blocks are strewn about the room and along the outer walls there are shelves to indicate positions for prayer. On the far side of the temple there are two doors, the one in the right corner is open while the one in the left corner is closed. As the party enters the temple a woman comes out of the open door. She is dressed in shining breastplate armor and has a longsword at her hip. Placing a single hand on her hilt she adds, "Welcome, strangers. I am Chiandra. What business do you have with the Temple of Heironeous at Hemlock?"

She does not have a helm, but her golden blonde hair is twisted into a single bun on the back of her head. She has green eyes and a small delicate nose.

_Post by jkason_ 
As the party approaches town, Delcoi falls back into Byn's robes, out of sight. The bous notes the bathhouse with some interest, but keeps his focus as they approach the temple. His usual discomfort with gods is evident in the worried look he gives the mirrored symbols on the horizontal surfaces, and the small start he makes at seeing the armored human.

Byntrou puts his best smile on as he approaches Chiandra.  "I am Byntrou of the winding river," he says with a slight nod of his head. "My companions and I come by way of Great Bend, sent here at the behest of Pater Braachus on ... church business?" As he asks the vague but leading question, the bous raises an eyebrow and looks to each side, indicating the open and public nature of their current surroundings.

_Post by unleashed_ 
“Greeting Chiandra, I am Keryth, and as my companion here has said we have just arrived from Great Bend, and thought we would pay our respects.”

_Post by Nonlethal Force_ 
Chiandra smiles and relaxes her face, although she keeps her hand on the hilt of her sword. "Church business and paying your respects, huh? If you don't mind me saying so, I find it highly unlikely that you venerate Heironeous. No offense, but you all do not look like the Heironeous types. Of course that does not mean that you are not welcome, of course. How may I attempt to help you - or have you come to find sanctuary and meditation?"

_Post by jkason_ 
Byntrou looks to his companions with puzzlement, then turns back to Chiandra. "No, I worship no god at all, if you must know," Byntrou admits flatly. "When I say 'business,' I mean just that: we've been hired by the church. Pater Braachus lead us to believe we'd be expected, and that you would know the mission on which we were sent. Has there been no word between here and Great Bend?"

_Post by unleashed_ 
Keryth returns Byntrou’s look of puzzlement with one of his own, thinking that what he was going to say to Chiandra, before Byntrou first spoke, would have received even less acknowledgement. After all, Byntrou hadn’t even hidden the fact of who had sent them here...

_Post by magic_gathering2001_ 
Pwent looks puzzledly 







*OOC:*


Is that a word?





 at Chiandra and asks jokingly, "You really can't see us as glorious crusaders of Heronious? Are we really that actors]

_Nonlethal Force_ 
Chiandra replies to the smaller Bous, "Ah. There has been word of your arrival, but considering what has happened to the Temple in Foothills we really find it best to play stupid until other people have exposed their own plans. For that matter, this is why you will find us armed and armored. The source of the threat is largely unknown - thus everyone could still be a potential suspect."

Replying to Pwent she adds, "As to whether you are actors or not, I do not know. But I do knw you have one that serves the platinum dragon among your midst - his ornamentation tells me that much at least. And considering that the Bous aren't know for their deep veneration of Heironeous I figured that left at best two of five. If I have offended you, I apologize."

_Post by jkason_ 
Byntrou nods. "Just as you say," he says with a look about the common room. He takes a step or two closer to the woman and adds "Is there somewhere we might discuss this that's slightly more private?  Given all of our suspicions, I'd prefer not to talk about this where any random parishioner (or, more dangerously, false parishioner) might wander in and overhear."

_Post by Nonlethal Force_ 
Chiandra responds to Byntro's request with a head shake side to side and adds, "No, unfortuantely there are only the two offices and this main room. The offices are much to small to hold a meeting with all of us."

_Post by unleashed_ 
“Then I guess this will have to do, though we might want to move further from the entrance. So what can you tell us Chiandra, as Braachus could tell us little?” Keryth asks, his voice pitched so it does not travel very far.

_Post by D20Dazza_ 
Bahruul steps outside the front door and acts as sentry, keeping people away from the conversation taking place inside.

_Post by magic_gathering2001_ 
Pwent will stay with the group but not really listen to the conversation, instead he will search for anything that appears to take too much notice in their converstation.

_Post by Nonlethal Force_
[Sblock=OOC All] 
I am afraid I may not have made myself clear. Inside the temple there is nobody present except for Chiandra and perhaps someone behind the closed door to the other office. Just wanted to state that in case there was any confusion.[/Sblock] 

Bahruul: 

Bahruul doesn't really have a difficult time preventing people from coming into the temple. In fact, after standing outside for a minute he gets the distinct impression that the only reason people are acknowledging the temple at all is because he's a Bous and he seems to be guarding it. The people don't really stop to stare or anything, so it isn't like Bahruul is being watched. There are not a terrific number of people out on the streets, though. The town seems to have a lazy appearance - although it is prime mining time in this community.

Byntrou, Keryth, Pwent:

Chiandra responds, "Well, I do not know what all to tell you. It would seem something has happened over in Foothills to stir up trouble. The source of the trouble is indeed largely unknown, although our best guess is a rival religious sect in that it seems to be the local temples that are being targeted. A few servants of Pelor have been wounded in attacks, and a couple of dwarven Moradin worshippers have also being gravely injured. The temple of Heironeous seems to have found the brunt of the attacks as some of the priests have gone missing. This should not surprise you, however, because that temple was the only one to take the threat seriously enough to take up action against the threat. They went into the mines and did not return."

“There was an artifact brought forth from a new shaft that was recently opened. At first it was thought that if the artifact was stolen then perhaps the artifact's return would cease the attacks. Such has not been the case. The item was returned to the place where it was found. The next day the item had been removed by some unknown presence, yet the attacks continue."

She pauses to allow the others a little time to catch up and ask questions if necessary.

_Post by unleashed_ 
“That is far more than we knew to this point Chiandra, and it gives us an idea of where to start at least. Since the missing priests went into the mines, but didn't return, I guess they should be the starting point of our search for your lost brethren at least. Hmm, and now onto the larger problem...you said you think it might be a rival religion. What rivals exactly do the three faiths struggle against here, is there just one, or is it possible several have  joined together? Also, do you know anything about the artifact that was unearthed, was it associated with any of your rivals?” Keryth asks, before looking around to find Bahruul blocking the entrance. 

_Post by D20Dazza_ 
Bahruul continues to watch the town from the church doorstep, keeping an eye out for anything unusual. 

_Post by jkason_ 
Byntrou falls back, letting the priests interact. He nods to Bahruul when he can catch his eye to thank him for keeping watch.

_Post by Nonlethal Force_ 
Byntrou, Keryth, Pwent:

Chiandra replies, "Alas, we don't know much about the artifact at all. In all truth, we don't even really know that it was an artifact. It could have merely been something found that we thought might be important but was simply a cast off item. Having said that, it could have been an incredibly important tool as well. We just don't know for sure."

She continues, "As for rivalries, there are those who would oppose  us. There are the godless ones who simply do not see the need for religion at all. There are also those who more actively oppose us - those who worship the gods of death, vile corruption, tyranny, murder, slaughter, or even cowardice. Though they worship in secret it must be acknowledged that their gods do have considerable power in some areas. Of course, the threat may well reach beyond the known opposing gods as well."

_Post by unleashed _
“You are right Chiandra, it may not even be opposing religions, though with the attacks on priests of all three faiths, they are definitely a likely group of suspects. The priests though, are our first priority...hopefully if we can find and rescue them, they will be able to offer some insight into the trouble that plagues this region,” Keryth replies, thoughtfully.

Continuing after a few moments, Keryth adds, “We will also keep an eye out for this artifact, that was taken, returned, and then taken again...as whatever it turns out to be, it seems important to someone at the very least...”

_Post by jkason_ 
Byntrou nods in agreement with Keryth's assertions and promises, then adds, "We were also told that you might be able to relay messages back to Great Bend if need be. Should we be forced to send someone, or one of our party comes themselves, should they ask specifically for you, Chiandra? We were lead to believe that our involvement with the church was to be as clandestine as possible; are all the acolytes here aware of us, or only certain individuals?"

_Post by Nonlethal Force_ 
Chiandra nods at Keryth and turns to Byntrou to address his assertion. "I do believe that perhaps you have been mislead. This temple does not have acolytes. Only myself and my fellow priest live here. We have a small worshipping congregation. But yes, we can relay messages if necessary. It would be our honor to do so. As for secrecy, I think that is best to your discretion. I fear that my associate in Great Bend is afraid that our small numbers implies an inability to defend ourself."

_Post by D20Dazza_ 
Bahruul winks at Byn when he catches his eye and starts to pace backwards and forwards before the door.

_Post by jkason_ 
Byntrou bows his head to the priest. "Our thanks for what information and aid you can give," he says. He turns to his fellows, then, saying "Perhaps we should rest here this evening, head into Foothills fresh in the morning?" Back to Chiandra, Byn asks, "Do you know of a good place for travelers to rest here in town?" 

_Post by Nonlethal Force_ 
Chiandra replies, "Well, there are no inns here. If you have friends in the area you can stay there. You can find lodging in Dullstown, no doubt. But as a last resort you would be welcome to spend the night here. Our floor is hard, but free of charge."

_Post by unleashed_ 
“Well if we can make it to Dullstown today, perhaps we should go...then this meeting can then simply be written off as people asking for directions, should anyone ask. Striking out from Dullstown would also hopefully disabuse anyone of the notion that we are linked in common cause, and although I know you can defend yourselves it’s not worth taking the chance of unnecessarily drawing additional attention to your temple. Of course if we can’t reasonably reach Dullstown today Chiandra, we’d be pleased to stay right here in your temple, and provide what additional defense we can should anything happen...” Keryth offers, trying to protect the temple as they promised, without offending the priests here. 

_Post by Nonlethal Force_ 
Chiandra replies, "I see no reason you could not reach Dullstown in enough time to find an inn for the evening." She smiles, waiting for the party's next move.

_Post by unleashed_ 
“That’s good! Well obviously I’d prefer we head for Dullstown...anyone else have a preference?” Keryth asks.

_Post by magic_gathering2001 _
"Nope"

_Post by D20Dazza_ 
Bahruul just happened to be striding past the door when he heard Keryth mention Dullstown. Stopping he pokes his head in the door and says "I'm ready to head to Dullstown and get to the bottom of this mess, let's go"

_Post by jkason_ 
Byntrou nods his head slightly, coming out of the fog of whatever thoughts had his attention. "Dullstown it is, then.

Stooping down to Destiny when he has a chance, Byn whispers "If the pace gets to be too much, little one, you're free to take a spell on my shoulders as we did on the road from Great Bend to Theropa. Just let me know."

_Post by Nonlethal Force_ 
Destiny smiles at Byntrou and replies, "Thanks. But I like to travel light - it helps me keep up with you all. Besides, I'm not sure the air isn't thinner up there where your heads are!" She laughs as she scampers ahead.

_Post by D20Dazza_ 
Bahruul starts to walk down the road to Dullstown, setting a leisurely pace so that their small friend can keep up. 

_Post by jkason_ 
Byntrou shakes his head and smiles at Destiny's joke, but says nothing as he follows after the scampering psychic.

_Post byNonlethal Force_ 
The party eventually manages to make their way to Dullstown. Being a town of decent reputation of carrying about 12,000 inhabitants, the party can expect to find almost anything they need to find here if they devote enough time searching for it. On their way into town they come across several traveling groups headed out of town. From their conversations it seems that the attitude of the town would fit around the belief that the laws of the town are strictly enforced, but there is little concern for good or evil causes. Getting the job done fairly and as expediously as possible seems to be a mantra that these people live by.

Dullstown rests primarily in a long and narrow valley between two mountain ranges. The town, therefore, is likewise long and narrow. The party enters Dullstown from the southern end with the mountain ranges running primarily north and south at this point. As would be expected of a larger town, there are inns (both for sleeping and for eating) and taverns (primarily for drinking although their potatoes have a certain onion and garlic smell to them) readily as one of the first things to greet the party besides private residences. The people of Dullstown seem to live on small patches of land and although it is still very early spring this far north in the mountains there seems to be a general trend to small residential farms as potentially the primary source for food. The grounds of many of the residences have tilled areas, although nothing is growing up from the ground as of yet.

The people take little notice of the party, except for a few miners headed out of town. The group of miners are carrying standard mining gear complete with picks, candles, and oddly enough a canary. There are five miners, all of them are built solidly though none are even as tall as Byntrou. Three of them appear to be quite human. The fourth looks to be some type of human crossbred with a more fair race in which the crossbreeding left the individual with long and completely snow white hair despite the fact that the individual looks no more than 30 years of age. The last of the mining party is a dwarf - by far the most muscular of the whole group. The white haired individual is the one carrying the canary. As the party passes by them they can hear one of the humans say to the dwarf, "Look at them folk, Grinder. 'Cept for the short one they've got your muscles on a better sized frame!" The dwarf, whose name appears to be Grinder, adds "Aye. They might could give me a challenge tunnelling through the rock if they weren't such obvious surface dwellers!" The dwarf laughs hertily, although clearly his comment was not meant as an insult.

_Post by D20Dazza_ 
Bahruul grins at the dwarf "You funny little man" he says with a chortle. 

_Post by jkason_ 
Byntrou quirks a smile to the dwarf, then speaks to his companions.  "Perhaps it would be best to find ourselves lodgings first. Once we have some kind of base, we can check out the rest of the city, perhaps make some inquiries. A central location will let us split up more easily, too, I should think, since we'll all know where we'll eventually wind up."

[Sblock=Continued...]I have four more pages to add to this thread before we begin.  I'm going to post the most recent posts and we'll pick it up from there.  As I have time, I'll edit the rest of the internet cache that unleashed managed to save and get those up.  A huge thanks to unleashed for saving these![/Sblock]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (May 12, 2006)

Nonlethal Force 
The dwarf gives a gruff snort of approval to Bahruul as they walk by.

Destiny looks up at the larger Byntrou and adds, "Well, I suppose if you want to pass through the larger city that would be fine. I'm kind of curious to check out those mines myself, although I'm not a cave explorer at all. I think we prove ourself well in the last underground adventure, however."

unleashed 
 “Which mines Destiny, the ones in Foothills? Well, I imagine like Hemlock, Foothills won’t have anywhere to stay, so we’d best set ourselves up here in Dullstown somewhere, and perhaps start looking around in Foothills tomorrow after we get the lay of the land. After all, the temple had trouble with the mayor as well as the situation they encountered in the mines,” Keryth chimes in, finally breaking his silence.

D20Dazza 
Bahruul watches the miners as they trudge past the group "I bet that they could give us some valuable information about those mines" the big bous says as he rubs thoughtfully at his chin.

Nonlethal Force 
Destiny replies, "Good point, Keryth. Coming from the south I often forget that this land is riddled with mines. Of course I meant the ones with the disappearance of the priests of Heironeous."

Responding to Bahruul she adds, "If you wish to talk to them, I don't think we are terribly pressed for time."

jkason 
Byn gives a thoughtful grunt, then throws out "I would think miners more likely to respond to a single stranger than the lot of us. It gives them the illusion they're in a power position, much as I know you would, of course, be their better in a fight, petik"

He smiles slyly to Bahruul, then continues. "If not a single person, for safety concerns, then probably a smaller group, at least. I should think they might feel unduly threatened by our height."

D20Dazza 
"You're right Bryn" Bahruul says to his herdmate "and there are bound to be more miners in town. We can speak to them, if need be, in perhaps a less threatening environment. Like an Inn, which reminds me I'm starting to get hungry" with one last look at the departing miners Bahruul turns and strides towards the town.

Nonlethal Force 
"Now there's a true shocker of a statement if I've ever heard one," Destiny says with a strong hint of sarcasm.

unleashed 
“Yes, buy them a drink or two, and I’m sure they’ll be more than happy to talk...no matter the numbers,” Keryth adds with a grin, as he follows Bahruul.

D20Dazza 
"Hurry up little one. You know not to get between a bous and his food. If I get hungry enough I might just eat you" Bahruul says over his shoulder, his voice echoing with amusement.

jkason 
Byntrou laughs, adding as they move into town, "Between you and Pwent, herdmate, I'm amazed the land hasn't been thoroughly ravaged of all things edible already."

Nonlethal Force 
Destiny laughs at Byntrou's comment.

As they head through town, they pass through a few public places. They are able to take note of what appears to be the town's governing location as well as several town guard outposts. They are able to spy a few merchant shops, a gemstone exchange office, and even a small magic shop - nothing quite like the shop of Lucifax the Brown, however. Eventually they do seem to find a place that offers both a selection of an evening meal and a few rooms for rent on a second floor. There are plenty of windows into the building, but they are all shuttered so it is impossible to see through them. The building itself is a two story dwelling of what appears to be stone around the bottom floor and wood for the roof and second floor. On the front is a simple shingle that reads "Vyrzhil's Nest."

jkason 
Byntrou looks around and shrugs. "I'm not sure what a Vyrzhil is, but if it's nest has a working bed and a warm meal, I say we enter it for the evening." With that, he opens the door and leads the way in.

unleashed 
As Keryth begins to follow Byntrou inside, he remarks, “Yes, we might as well, seeing as we haven’t spotted anything else...I wonder what makes them keep the windows shuttered.”

magic_gathering2001 
"Maybe someones sleeping late" Pwent's stomach growls audibly after the statement, "Lets get a move on I'm late fer me meal!"

unleashed 
 “Perhaps, though I think it unlikely as they have the ground level closed up too, maybe we’ll find out once we’re inside,” Keryth ponders quietly, just before he steps into the building.

D20Dazza 
Bahruul follows the others into the Inn, sniffing at the air, his belly rumbles like some great beast just woken from its slumber.

Nonlethal Force 
Inside the Inn, the mood lighting is low. There is a small stage in the far right corner, although nobody seems to be paying much attention to the juggling act on the stage despite the fact that the juggler seems quite good.

Instead, 3/4 of the 20 or so tables are filled with mostly burly men sitting around with ale in their hand. Each table seems engrossed in their own conversation and the low light from the candles covers everyone's face in deep long shadows. It is difficult to make eye contact on account of the darkness, but it does not seem like anyone has decided to pay much attention to the party as they entered. There are 4 tables that are large enough to fit the party around should the party decide to sit all at one table.

There does seem to be a bouncer of sorts, although he is standing completely on the opposite side of the room with his arms folded. As the party looks at him, on his left side there is a wooden door that is closed. The kitchen is off to the far left. At the moment, there aren't any wait staff present in the main dining room.

unleashed 
 “Hmm, guess they like their privacy here...that explains the shutters,” Keryth remarks quietly, as he looks around the room.

D20Dazza 
Bahruul moves to the closest unoccupied table and settles down in the chair with a creak. He looks around the room with an air of expectation, drumming his fingers on the heavily scared table top.

jkason 
Byn follows his herdmate, sitting at the table next to Bahruul and surveying the room. Something about the look of the place has him wanting to wait a bit to get a better feel for its inhabitants before doing more.

magic_gathering2001 
Pwent follows Byntrou to the table and mutters, "Guess they weren't sleeping late."

unleashed 
Keryth nods to the bouncer as he makes eye contact with the man, before he heads for the kitchen as his companions take a seat.

Nonlethal Force 
Destiny takes up a seat and her chin barely rises above the table top. "A person could easily get lost in these shadows, you know?"

As Keryth starts for the kitchen the bouncer takes interest. He lowers his head and makes eye contact with an expression that reads "Don't even try it." The bouncer is positioned so that he could intercept Keryth easily before he made it to the kitchen.

unleashed 
Changing direction as the bouncer takes an interest, Keryth approaches the man and asks, “So how does one get a meal and a room around here?”

jkason 
"True enough. I'm torn between appreciating it and worrying about just which people-who-aren't-me might take advantage of that fact," Byntrou returns softly. He does his best to keep his eyes open without appearing nervous or shifty.

Byntrou sits back, raising an eyebrow, as he mutters to Destiny, "Now this could get interesting. I certainly wouldn't have expected Keryth, out of all the people in our group, to wind up finding trouble so quickly." He calls to mind his unerring projectile spell, but does nothing overtly aggressive, sitting and waiting to see what develops.

Nonlethal Force 
Keryth:

The bouncer replies, "All our servers are in the kitchen right now. They got tables only they wait on. Have a seat with your friends and they'll be out to serve you." The man speaks with the inflection of someone barely schooled.

Pwent, Bahruul, Byntrou:

Fortunately, in the darkness it doesn't seem to be the case that anyone is intereste in the party's presence. It also doesn't appear that this place is a hangout for sneaky types. Most of the people gathered here appear to be of the general physique of Keryth, Bahruul, and the bouncer.

Destiny says, "Well, I think if anyone is going to take your coin purse you'll likely know about it before it happens."

unleashed 
 “I see, well I suppose that will have to do...thank you for your time.” 

Keryth turns as soon as he finishes speaking and returns to the table with his companions, taking a seat he says softly, “Seems we’re to wait until a server comes, and I’m still none the wiser about how to we acquire a room for the evening. I guess we’ll have to ask the server, as it seems my new friend there is what he appears to be...muscle, and nothing more...”

jkason 
Byntrou chuckles at Destiny. "True enough, little one, and we've proven more than capable of dealing with thieves, haven't we?"

The short Bous turns his attention to the cleric, nodding. "Hopefully they'll be out soon. I'd hate to see what happens if Pwent's stomach starts growling too loudly. He might decide the table looks edible."

magic_gathering2001 
"Yeah, the next time it'll only take us half a day to find our stuff"

D20Dazza 
Bahruul impatiently drums his fingers on the table RRRUMBLLE "No, that was my belly" he says to his friends as their eyes dart towards Pwent.

jkason 
"Indeed, I'm strating to feel some hunger myself, petik. I definitely miss Karan."

magic_gathering2001 
"Darn it! I just forgot how hungry I was"

unleashed 
Keryth chuckles quietly at the antics of his companions, keeping silent on the matter of food, as they continue to wait for a server.

D20Dazza 
"Ahh Karan" Bahruul says in a dreamy voice "How did she ever know the way to a boas heart is through his stomach?" he asks of Byn with a quizzical look on his face.

unleashed 
“Well, I don’t think that’s a trait unique to boes, Bahruul,” Keryth replies with a chuckle, as he cast a subtle look towards Pwent.

D20Dazza 
Bahruul swivels in the direction of Pwent and gives him a hearty slap on the back "Hahha, we'll make you part of the herd yet!" he says with enthusiasm.

Nonlethal Force 
Destiny sits with a smirk on her face as the others talk about their stomachs. She was actually rather relieved to be their friends, because in honesty she'd be the right size to provide a healthy meal for the rest of them were the situations reversed. Finding a break in the conversation she teases Pwent about his earlier comment, "Next time? You planning on getting your stuff stolen again?"

As they continue to talk, a very attractive man walks out of the kitchen area with a tray loaded with food. By the look of it, it appears to be sausages, boiled cabbage, and what look like crab legs - only these were black. The man is dressed in two pieces of clothing, each of which is firmly secured to one of his ankles. The pieces of fabric are joined together around his waist with a simple belt and then woven together as if to form a very loose fitting tunic. As he moves, the fabric sways and adds to the effect of his graceful walking. It is as though he were gliding across the floor on air rather than walking. Several tables begin clamoring for his attention - though nobody rises to approach him.

D20Dazza 
Bahruul sites the tray of food and his stomach gives out another loud rumble. He slowly raises his hand into the air, using his reach to good advantage so that it towers above the heads of the other patrons, and waits for the waiter to arrive.

jkason 
Byntrou chuckles at Destiny's comment.

"I think if there's something Pwent likes more than eating, it's finding a good fight. Who knows what he might be willing to lose if it meant more ... uh, 'dancing.'" 

He lets his more sizable herdmate try to hail the waiter, trying to remember if he knows anything black and crablike.

Nonlethal Force 
Destiny chuckles, "Yes, our little twinkle toes..."

The waiter does seem to spot the large bous and for a brief second makes eye contact as if making a mental note that there was a new party in the tavern. He scans the room again for anyone new and then turns to head back to the kitchen without stopping at any other table.

[Sblock=Byntrou] 
Unfortunately, Byntrou is unable to come up with any concrete answer for a food that size and crab-like. Byntrou is, of course, fully allowed to speculate. [/Sblock]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (May 12, 2006)

... post reserved for original game page #3 ...


----------



## Nonlethal Force (May 12, 2006)

... post reserved for original game page #4 ...


----------



## Nonlethal Force (May 12, 2006)

magic_gathering2001 
"Our buisness and his stories are the same. Are we here to investergate an artefact in some mines, or did I miss somthin'?" 

unleashed 
“No, you haven’t missed anything Pwent, but Byntrou wanted to explore the town and discuss how we proceed from here...though it  sounds like the pair of you staying down here and eating, has shortened our hunt for information about the mines and what has gone on there,” Keryth replies, slapping Pwent on the shoulder and grinning.

Nonlethal Force 
Bahruul, Pwent: 
Before Byntrou, Keryth, and Destiny arrive Lark has an opportunity to answer Pwent's question.

"The tunnels were engraved with a unique pattern. There were stretches for 30 maybe 40 feet that looked like it had a single horizontal lighting bolt crudely carved into the wall. We couldn't make neither heads nor tales of it, but that was present in the odd tunnels. They also were a bit smaller than the tunnels we typically make for the purposes of mining. Of course, we also use those tunnels to extract the coal and stones."

Lark adds, "Well, I wouldn't want to keep you from your business.  Bahruul, Pwent ... it was my pleasure. Thanks for being good chaps and listening to a poor miner's tales. If you are looking for work, the guild office is not too far from the mine entrance on the north side of town. I think most of you could find work."

He glances to Destiny and adds, "Every mining team needs a canary, too." He smiles broadly and stands, prepared to leave if nobody has anything else for him.

D20Dazza 
Once Lark leaves Bahruul debriefs the others on what he and Pwent had learnt.



			
				Lark said:
			
		

> "The tunnels were engraved with a unique pattern. There were stretches for 30 maybe 40 feet that looked like it had a single horizontal lighting bolt crudely carved into the wall. We couldn't make heads nor tales of it, but that was present in the odd tunnels. They also were a bit smaller than the tunnels we typically make for the purposes of mining. Of course, we also use those tunnels to extract the coal and stones."
> 
> "There's always trouble in them mines. It's really a dangerous job. The walls have to be constantly shored up, and the humidity from the underground air rots the wood supports pretty quickly. You simply don't go down into the mines unless you've done said goodbye to your family and told 'em that you love 'em."
> 
> ...




magic_gathering2001 
"Bye Lark!"  Pwent helps Bahruul fill in his friends.

unleashed 
Listening as Bahruul and Pwent fill them in about what they heard from Lark, Keryth says, “Well, it seems Lark is well informed. So where did you want to start Byntrou...are you looking for anyplace in particular?”

D20Dazza 
Bahruul looks expectantly at Bryn "Yes petik, where should we start?"

jkason 
Byntrou falters for a moment as the group looks to him, then more or less regains his compusure to make suggestions.  "Well, we could find the local temples, see if they've heard anything or experienced any unreported trouble. And since we know from Lark that the mining company brought in priests, perhaps a visit to the mining office might yield some insights or aid? And, of course, it's probably always good to find out just what a town has to offer in terms of other goods and services, especially if this might prove a temporary base for us."

magic_gathering2001 
"Well if we've got all that stuff t'do we should get goin'. Where do we go first?"

unleashed 
 “I suppose that depends if and when everyone closes their businesses for the day. If we can find any open, the stores and such first I think, then perhaps the temples and mining office. We don’t want to give anyone too much warning about our objectives here if we can manage it...hopefully that order will cut down the chances of us being ambushed by any perpetrators too, if they don’t want people investigating their exploits,” Keryth adds with a wry grin.

D20Dazza 
"Well then, let's be off" Bahruul adds as he rises from his chair and heads towards the door, a huge grin plastered across his broad face.

jkason 
Byntrou smiles and follows the others out the door. "Shopping it is. That might help establish us as tourists, come to think of it. Doesn't hurt to have a more benign explanation for our presence."

unleashed 
Keryth’s face takes on a pensive look at Byntrou’s mention of tourists, wondering how many people would tour a cluster of mining towns as he follows the pair of bous outside.

jkason 
Byntrou gives Keryth a wink as he adds, "One of the advantages of being part of a race that tends to live in seclusion: for all most folk know, bous have a deep and abiding interest in human mining practices."

unleashed 
 “I suppose you’re right Byntrou, most know little of bous, in fact you could probably get away with almost anything among the uninitiated,” Keryth remarks, grinning.

D20Dazza 
"And we do" Bahruul adds with a wink at his herdmate.

Nonlethal Force 
[Sblock=OOC]Not meaning to squash the smalltalk as I'm assuming it happens along the way and thus is welcome to continue ... [/Sblock]

The party leaves the inn and finds that many of the shops are indeed already closed. There are several temples that appear to have vigils throughout the night as there are well trimmed candles in the windows. There also seems to be several bars and taverns open as well. The merchant shops are more difficult to find in the first place - except for those that specialize in mining equipment. The majority of the mining shops have been closed since sun down, however. In the short amount of searching they have done (not near long enough to walk the entire civilized area) the party is able to find a small mining shop that appears to be open for business. It also appears to be a small shop run out of the family home as there is a single candle lit in the shop portion and there are several lit candles on the floor above.

unleashed 
Looking between the pair of bous, Keryth chuckles softly and adds, “Well hopefully you can continue to use that lack of knowledge to our advantage.”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (May 12, 2006)

[Sblock=Completed recap]As of the writing of this Sblock, there are a few intentionally blank posts above.  Those will hopefully get filled in.

With the completion of this post, we'll be up-to-date and I think we can go from here pretty well on what information we have posted.  So, feel free to pick up the story and RP![/Sblock]

_Post by magic_gathering2001_
"It'd be really funny if we met some other Boes doing the same thing."

_Post by Jkason_
Byntrou looks to the others, raising an eyebrow and nodding toward the door. "Shall we do some shopping, then?"

_Post by D20Dazza_
"Sure" Bahruul says in answer to Byn "But what are we shopping for? Are we going is as new miners looking to equip ourselves? If so, shouldn't we have some idea of who we're working for?"

_Post by Unleashed_
“I don’t know about posing as miners Bahruul, as I don’t think they’ll believe I’m a miner armed like this,” Keryth chuckles, tapping his right fist on his breastplate.

_Post by D20Dazza_
"That's what I'm getting at Keryth" Bahruul says to the cleric "You said earlier that we shouldn't be giving people warning about our intentions. Marching into this miners shop armed as we are and making enquiries and buying equipment to do with the mines may just give us away?"

_Post by Unleashed_
“True, I am concerned with the fact that we don’t know what we’re looking for exactly, so I’m loathe to make us targets...” Keryth replies, continuing quietly with a wry grin, “...it’s so much easier when the forces opposing you are being obvious.”

_Post by Jkason_
"We needn't be miners to shop in the store," Byntrou offers with a shrug. "If we decide we want to play up this 'bous mining tourists' angle, wouldn't we want to see what odd implements humans use for their mining?" he finishes with a wry smile of his own.

_Post by Unleashed_
“Well let’s go in then, we’re probably drawing just as much attention to ourselves by standing outside and talking anyway,” Keryth chuckles, as he leads the way inside.

_Post by D20Dazza_
Bahruul follows Keryth inside, wide eyed and open mouthed "Are you sure we'll see some real mining equipment in here?" he asks the priest as he follows excidedly in his footsteps "The stuff humans use? It still astounds me that they go digging these huge tunnels"

_Post by Unleashed_
Keryth struggles to control himself as Bahruul follows him in, exuberantly playing the role of a naive bous curious about human mining. Though he manages after a few moments, using the discipline he learned in his years of training, to bring his expression under control as an amused smile. “Yes, I’m sure there will be some mining equipment here...the stuff the humans use,” Keryth remarks, in a somewhat indulgent tone.

_Post by Jkason_
Byntrou looks about as well, though he takes a different tack, playing up his mystery by speaking in his native tongue to Bahruul.

As he speaks, the smaller bous begins surveying the room and its contents.

_Post by Nonlethal Force_
Inside the store, it looks to be a typical store for the land. The family living quarters is upstairs while the bottom floor doubles as a store in the front and kitchen area in the back. There is a double-hinged door that leads from the store area to the kitchen area in the back which has a fuzzy window inserted into the door to allow a vague impression of what is through the door.

Inside the store, there is a single male clerk - roughly appearing to be in his late fifties. His face has not been shaved for a few days, or else the man just can't grow a beard. Most of his hair is gray in color, and so far it appears that he has been able to avoid male-pattern baldness. He wears a flanel shirt and from what the party can see of the rest of him - considering he is seated behind a counter - he has on a simple pair of overalls. He seems to have been studying an oversized piece of parchment when the party entered.

As the party enters and begins their demonstration, the man eyes them a bit nervously and raises an eyebrow. He glances out one of the windows and then returns his focus back to the party. "Need something, strangers?"

His voice is not quite what the party might expect. It is not bold and robust at all - rather the voice sounds a bit whispy and deflated. It sounds almost as if the man were out of breath or trying to whisper. Yet his body language does not indicate fatigue or a desire to intentionally speak quietly.

The store doesn't seem to have much in the way of heavy mining equipment, but it does contain several shelves filled with buckets, various types of sives and trowels, a bin of small shovels with collapsable handles, landerns, candles, rope, and a few simple articles of clothing like shirts.

_Post by Unleashed_
Intending to leave the talking to the curious boes, Keryth shrugs towards the man as they talk among themselves, “Well yes and no. As you no doubt heard, my friends are intrigued by mining...I wonder if you wouldn’t mind indulging their curiosity.”

_Post by Jkason_
Byntrou looks to the proprietor and switches back to Common as he says, "This digging deep in the ground is something bous don't do. It's so ... exotic, yes? How many in town would you say are miners?"

_Post by D20Dazza_
Bahruul replies to Byn in Bous.

He then wanders around the shop "So, what does this do?" he asks pointy at a strange instrument hanging on the wall.

_Post by magic_gathering2001_
Pwent walks into the shop and attempts to look like a real miner, without actually doing anything. He looks closely at the equiptment and mutters under his breath.

_Post by Nonlethal Force_
The shop owner looks to Byntrou and adds, "I'd guess that anyone who wants to work and who isn't in religion, sales, or food. In other words, the majority of the men and even some of the women who aren't married."

Looking to Bahruul he replies, "That there is what is called a shuttered lantern. Each of the sides can be shuttered open to allow light in a circle. But care must be taken to not get the insides of the shutters dirty because when closed they act as mirrors to send out a more intense light if only one shutter is left open."

_Post by D20Dazza_
"Amazing" Bahruul says letting awe drip through into his voice "And this one?" he asks, his thick finger jabbing at some sort of mask hanging from the wall.


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (May 13, 2006)

Pwent will continue to pick things up look at them, and put them down as though interested in buying something.


----------



## jkason (May 15, 2006)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> The shop owner looks to Byntrou and adds, "I'd guess that anyone who wants to work and who isn't in religion, sales, or food. In other words, the majority of the men and even some of the women who aren't married."




Byntrou nods, then furrows his eyebrows. "_Not_ men of religion? That seems ... well, I could have sworn I heard someone talking in town about priests who were also interested in the mines. Did I mishear that, or misunderstand? Is it rare for human priests to delve belowground like that?"


----------



## Nonlethal Force (May 16, 2006)

To Bahruul, the man replies, "That is but a simple cloth to be drawn across the nose and mouth so that the dust and mold found in the mines do not choke the miner."

To Byntrou he adds, "No, you did not mishear or misunderstand.  The priests are not miners.  The religious academics will occasionally enter the mines to bless a new cavern or such, but they do no mining while underground.  Mining is dangerous work, and to mine properly you really need to be trained in the tools of the trade.  One casual mistake can lead to a cave-in; which I don't need to tellyou leads to death in most circumstances.  The religious types stay in their temples and the streets where they know what to do unless needed in the mines."


----------



## unleashed (May 16, 2006)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

Keryth stands over by Destiny, as Bahruul and Byntrou talk to the man behind the counter, listening but not adding to the conversation.


----------



## D20Dazza (May 16, 2006)

Playing the foil to Byn's Sherlock Bahruul thumps across the floor towards a large metal device that rests upon the floor in a corner "Yo Shopkeep what is this contraption?" he hollers in ignorance.


----------



## jkason (May 16, 2006)

*Byntrou, roguishly sorcerous barbarian*



			
				Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> To Byntrou he adds, "No, you did not mishear or misunderstand.  The priests are not miners.  The religious academics will occasionally enter the mines to bless a new cavern or such, but they do no mining while underground.  Mining is dangerous work, and to mine properly you really need to be trained in the tools of the trade.  One casual mistake can lead to a cave-in; which I don't need to tellyou leads to death in most circumstances.  The religious types stay in their temples and the streets where they know what to do unless needed in the mines."




Byntrou nods and crosses his arms. "Temples. Of course," he says. "I forget the _Gah'irr-kei'uhk_ have special places of worship. Boes revere nature, of course, so everyplace beneath the sky is a temple, every rock an artifact of power. But for your kind, it's rare to find something you'd call an artifact, is it not?"


----------



## Nonlethal Force (May 17, 2006)

The shopkeeper looks over to Bahruul and realizes that he is holding the wrong end of simple metal rock chisel.  "You put the pointy end into a crevasse and hit the other end with a hammer."  His voice seems to be a little agitated.

Returning to Byntrou he adds, "Well, that's a much of a philosophical question for a miner.  Artifacts are in the eye of a beholder.  As you said, every rock can be something special.  It just depends on whether you give it value or not."


----------



## unleashed (May 17, 2006)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

Noting the shopkeepers discomfort, Keryth wanders over to Bahruul and places a hand on his shoulder, saying, “Calm down my friend, I know you’re excited, but there’s no need to yell in these quiet confines...I’m sure the shopkeeper can hear you just fine at your normal volume.”


----------



## D20Dazza (May 17, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Noting the shopkeepers discomfort, Keryth wanders over to Bahruul and places a hand on his shoulder, saying, “Calm down my friend, I know you’re excited, but there’s no need to yell in these quiet confines...I’m sure the shopkeeper can hear you just fine at your normal volume.”



"But it is so exciting" Bahruul says to Keryth with a quick wink "If my mother-cow could but see me now. In a miners shop of all places, why the only thing that could top this would be..." the big bous suddenly stops, a look, which you can only presume is a mixture of excitement and wonderment, crosses his alien features as he gushes ...would be to go into the mines! with a clap of his hands he strides towards the shopkeep "Can we go into the mines? Can we? Can we? How would we go about it? That would be some tale to tell my herdmates"


----------



## jkason (May 17, 2006)

*Byntrou, roguishly sorcerous barbarian*



			
				D20Dazza said:
			
		

> "But it is so exciting" Bahruul says to Keryth with a quick wink "If my mother-cow could but see me now. In a miners shop of all places, why the only thing that could top this would be..." the big bous suddenly stops, a look, which you can only presume is a mixture of excitement and wonderment, crosses his alien features as he gushes ...would be to go into the mines! with a clap of his hands he strides towards the shopkeep "Can we go into the mines? Can we? Can we? How would we go about it? That would be some tale to tell my herdmates"




Byntrou lets his own eyes light up as he moves to Bahruul with a smile. "An adventure worthy of a Bous epic call-song, indeed."


----------



## Nonlethal Force (May 18, 2006)

The shopkeeper raises an ever more suspicious eyebrow at the larger Bous' child-like excitement.  His body language quickly turns defensive, unsure of what might be coming next.  He backs a step away from the party and replies, "Well, certainly not from my shop can you go into the mines.  You want to go into an active mine you need to talk to a guild for permission.  I just sell good - not mine tickets."


----------



## D20Dazza (May 18, 2006)

Bahruul's shoulders slump as he receives the devastating news, he shuffles back away from the shopkeep, dejection written all over his face, he looks as though he has never heard such tragic news.


----------



## jkason (May 18, 2006)

*Byntrou, roguishly sorcerous barbarian*

Byntrou tries to paste an empathetic look on his face as he looks to Bahruul, then turns to the shopkeep.

"Are there many guilds around here, or only one? I don't suppose you could recommend one?"


----------



## Nonlethal Force (May 20, 2006)

In this city you'll find a few.  "There are some enterprising young upstarts trying to find work without paying the guild dues - which, of course, anyone who wants to work in the mines ahs to do up front.  As for recommendations, I'm not really supposed to say.  Hurts my business if people think I'm playing favorites."


----------



## D20Dazza (May 22, 2006)

"Do the mines have use for any gaurds?" Bahruul asks, looking over Byn's head at the Shopkeep.


----------



## jkason (May 22, 2006)

*Byntrou, roguishly sorcerous barbarian*

Byn glances back to Bahruul but says nothing, looking back to the shopkeep and waiting for a response to the query.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (May 23, 2006)

"Typically, yes.  But those are highly prized jobs.  After all, who would voluntarily go into the mines when they could merely guard them in the safety of the surface?  With enough labor in the mines, you could probably earn your way up in status to a mine guard with enough time and loyal service to a solitary organization."


----------



## jkason (May 23, 2006)

*Byntrou, roguishly sorcerous barbarian*

Byntroy cocks his head to one side. "And here I through digging through the earth was the prize," he says with a touch of confusion. He turns back to Bahruul to add "Perhaps that's just the dwarves. I do tend to get my smooth-faced cutures mixed up on occasion."

Back to the shopkeep, the shorter of the two boes bows his head, saying "You've been quite helpful, good sir."

Should his companions have no more to add, Byntrou will head for the door and back out onto the streets.


----------



## D20Dazza (May 24, 2006)

Bahruul offers the shopkeep a rueful smile, nods his head in appreciation and follows Byn out the door.


----------



## unleashed (May 24, 2006)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

Keryth shrugs and offers an apologetic smile to the shopkeeper as the pair leave, before following them out.


----------



## jkason (May 24, 2006)

*Byntrou, roguishly sorcerous barbarian*

Back on the street, Byntrou shrugs to his companions. 

"I'm not sure we learned much more than we already knew..." he begins, then a wicked grin breaks his face. "But it certainly was fun, wasn't it?*

"So, shall we head to the mine next and try the act again?"

[sblock=*OOC]Why yes, Byntrou _is_ Chaotic. What gave it away? [/sblock]


----------



## D20Dazza (May 25, 2006)

The grin on Bahruul's face matches the one plastered over his bous friend's face "So where to now?" he asks, suppressing snorts of laughter "Should we just retire for the evening? Or go back and have some more of those spiders, and try our luck at the mines on the morrow?"


----------



## jkason (May 25, 2006)

*Byntrou, roguishly sorcerous barbarian*

[sblock=OOC]Oops. Totally lost track of time of day. Somehow I had it in my head it was morning.[/sblock]

Byntrou looks out across the city and stretches. 

"Perhaps rest is the way to go. A good night's sleep, then we can investigate the mines. Or prehaps even venture into Foothills if we feel sufficiently prepared."


----------



## unleashed (May 26, 2006)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“Well no more spiders for me, but sleep sounds good,” Keryth adds, as he turns and heads for Vyrzhil's Nest.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (May 26, 2006)

Destiny trots alongside Byntrou and adds, "No more spiders for me, either.  While they tasted good, they had an odd effect on my sleep.  I don't like the feeling of not knowing what's real or not - especially given my own abilities."

The streets of the town are beginning to empyty out as it passes later on into the evening, but the town is by no means vacant, either.  In some cases - such as the taverns and pubs - business is still picking up for the evening.  Most places are preparing for the night, however.

A glance up to the sky reveals a cloudless scene.  The stars shine brightly from above, helping to light the streets beyond what is already occuring through the oil lanterns on posts that have been lit.

[Sblock=OOC]I didn't know how far anyone wanted to go ... but I'm fine with moving on to morning.  Hoever, if there is a reason not to, I'm also game for allowing RP to happen.[/Sblock]


----------



## unleashed (May 26, 2006)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“Hmm, I experienced an illusory event myself...though I didn’t sleep,” Keryth remarks thoughtfully.


----------



## jkason (May 26, 2006)

*Byntrou, roguishly sorcerous barbarian*

"And gas," Byntrou adds. "I'll have to remember to belch well if we have the spiders again. That seemed to do the trick for me."

[sblock=OOC]I'm fine with moving onto morning, myself.[/sblock]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (May 27, 2006)

Destiny smiles at the mention of the belch.  "Indeed.  Although I doubt my little belch rattled the shutters like a belch from a Bous."  Destiny lets out an amuzed smile at her thought before moving on.


----------



## D20Dazza (May 27, 2006)

"I am quite tired" Bahruul says with a yawn "Let's turn in and meet back up for breakfast"


----------



## D20Dazza (May 29, 2006)

"Yawn"

OOC: I posted to this thread over the weekend but it seems to have disappeared. Strange things are afoot at ENWorld. I've deleted the post I just made because the one I posted on the weekend has appeared, I'd swear it wasn't there moments ago.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (May 30, 2006)

<cut-scene to the next morning>

The party is able to easily find their way back to the place of their stay and make their way through the eating area and up to their rooms.  The rooms look as though they are in good order.  There are several pitchers of freshly drawn water waiting in a commons area with glasses that are there to take to the individual rooms.

As the party climbs the stairs to their rooms and walks down the hall, the sound of loud snoring can be heard coming from the room beside Bahruul's.  Of the remaining rooms that are not belonging to the party, there are two vacant with the doors slightly ajar and one additional on that the door is closed and looks occupied.

From the second floor, there can occasionally be heard laughter from the few remaining patrons of the inn below.  These burst of laughter are few and far between as the people downstairs typically do a good job restraining themselves from being too boisterous.

Inside their seperate rooms everything appears as normal.  A quick glance out the window reveals that the sky is cloudless.  There are several stars that can be seen in the areas that are not blocked by the tops of neighboring trees.  The window is cool to the touch, indicating that this night in the mountains of northern Barghost is a chilly one.  Perhaps there may even be a frost next morning.

The night passes quickly and without interruption.  Each of the party members is alerted to the sound of light footfalls walking briskly down the hallway.  Through the crack between the door and the floor the smell or cooking onions and garlic can be found filling the rooms.

[Sblock=OOC]Please feel free to assume you characters were able to rise whenever needed to do things like spells/meditation/etc.[/Sblock]


----------



## jkason (May 30, 2006)

*Byntrou, roguishly sorcerous barbarian*

Byntrou rises from his meditation and gathers his things. He double-checks that his tools are all in the pockets he chose for them. Then a mental nudge turns him to look to the bedpost, where Delcoi sits waiting almost-patiently for him to offer his hand. When he does, she crawls into his robes to hide herself from the general populace, as is her wont. Byn has the odd sensation of feeling both his own hunger and Delcoi's satisfaction with a rat's egg she just devoured, but recognizes the latter as merely a reflection of his link with his familiar. 

The bous heads down shortly thereafter to meet his companions and see what the Inn has to offer by way of breakfast. 

"So, should we try the mine this morning, or venture into Foothills?" he asks softly when they've all gathered.


----------



## unleashed (May 31, 2006)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

Keryth finishes his morning devotions to Bahamut, not long after the smell begins to drift under his door. Donning his armour and gathering his gear he heads down to the dining room, hoping there’s something other than spider on the menu this morning.

Finding Byntrou has arrived before him, Keryth sits down next to the bous, watching the stairs for their companions...wondering whether Bahruul or Pwent will thunder into the room first, once the cooking smells wake them.

When Byntrou raises his question, Keryth says in a low voice, “Well, I think Foothills first...as we need to find out what happened to the priests at the temple there.”


----------



## D20Dazza (May 31, 2006)

Bahruul rises early and starts his daily exercise routine, first he runs through a series of stretches, touching his toes, the roof and trying to reach the walls while standing in the centre of the room and keeping his feet anchored to the floor.

Not long after he starts his routine the smell of breakfast wafts below his door making his stomach rumble and saliva flow freely in his mouth. But, the big Bous presses on, lowering himself to the floor he does three sets of push ups followed by situps and crunches. 

Rising fluently from the floor, sweat starting to soak his fur, Bahruul stands with legs apart and starts to leap into the air, landing heavily on the wooden floor boards THUMP - THUMP - THUMP. 

He finishes by practicing a handful of melee manouvers with a ghost weapon, spends a few minutes scraping himself down and then picks up his gear and strolls down stairs.

Stopping at the base of the stairs Bahruul scans the room, spys his friends and saunters over to the table "I could chew the legs off a dozen spiders" he booms as he lowers his huge frame into a chair.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jun 1, 2006)

Destiny comes late to breakfast, clearly having just risen from sleeping.  She looks physically prepared to leave, but mentally still wishing she was back in bed.  Pwent does not yet seem to have awakened yet - even withthe smell of food wafting through the halls.

A man wearing a relatively greasy gray apron smiles to Bahruul as he comments about the spiders.  The man had been just finishing up a conversation with a young couple sitting at a small table with two chairs on the opposite side of the room.  The three seemed to be concluding a friendly conversation.  Upon hearing Bahruul's comment the man nods to the couple and begins to walk towards the party.

"Ain't got no spiders this morn.  But what we do have is bacon and eggs.  I can give 'em to ya scrambled with the bacon on the side, scrambled with the bacon mixed in, over easy with the bacon on the side, or in a big ole omlette loaded with cheese.  And unless you want ale to drink in the morning, you'll have to settle for some of the strongest coffee around.  I warn you, it'll put hair on your chest."

He looks to Bahruul's exposed hairy chest and seems to nearly regret adding that last comment.

As if to disguise his possible faux pas he adds, "Don't see many of your kind around the mining parts.  If you'll forgive my boldness, might I ask where you come from?"  He is clearly speaking about the Boes in reference to his comment.


----------



## unleashed (Jun 1, 2006)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“Well I’ll get my order in before they answer, otherwise I may not be able to get a word in...an omelette and coffee for me, thanks,” Keryth says, sitting back.

Once the pair begin to talk to the man, Keryth turns to Destiny, “Didn’t sleep well, or is it something else Destiny?”


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 1, 2006)

"One of each please my good man" Bahruul says hiding his dissapointment that there won't be any spider on offer "They all sound delicious. And make it a big cup of coffee please, or perhaps a jug would suit me better" Bahruuls eyes sweep the group, and he shrugs his shoulders "You try my exercise routine and see if it doesn't make you hungry."

Stretching his legs under the table Bahruul turns back to the chef "Our families roam far and wide following the cattle they herd which pays their taxes to the lords" Bahruul says, the hint of a growl deep in his throat "And don't get me started on that, tis a long story and one that has lots of bloodshed before the deal was struck".


----------



## jkason (Jun 1, 2006)

*Byntrou, roguishly sorcerous barbarian*

Byntrou chuckles at his herdmate, then orders an omelette for himself. "It all gets mixed up in my belly, anyway. Might as well start out that way on the plate, eh?"


----------



## unleashed (Jun 1, 2006)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*



			
				D20Dazza said:
			
		

> "One of each please my good man" Bahruul says hiding his dissapointment that there won't be any spider on offer "They all sound delicious. And make it a big cup of coffee please, or perhaps a jug would suit me better" Bahruuls eyes sweep the group, and he shrugs his shoulders "You try my exercise routine and see if it doesn't make you hungry."



“Well you are a big lad...don’t want you collapsing from lack of food,” Keryth remarks, the corners of his mouth twitching upward.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jun 2, 2006)

Destiny looks to Keryth and offers a half-hearted smile.  "Just not used to sleeping in all these different beds.  I slept alright, just a little stiff and tired, I suppose."

The fairly greasy man notes each of their orders and listens as Destiny herself orders a small omelette.  As Bahruul tells his story he adds, "Shepherds, then.  Well, don't get lost in the mines.  These mines are far more dangerous than your average cave.  The caves are made by the earth and it knows what it is doing.  Mines are made by folks like you and me and aren't always constructed securely."


----------



## jkason (Jun 2, 2006)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> The fairly greasy man notes each of their orders and listens as Destiny herself orders a small omelette.  As Bahruul tells his story he adds, "Shepherds, then.  Well, don't get lost in the mines.  These mines are far more dangerous than your average cave.  The caves are made by the earth and it knows what it is doing.  Mines are made by folks like you and me and aren't always constructed securely."




"But I've heard there are so many interesting things coming out of the mines these days," Byntrou says, slipping into tourist mode again. "It's sad to hear such a lovely location might be unsafe. Are there many people who find themselves lost in there?"


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jun 2, 2006)

"Well, to be honest we don't get too many tourists here.  Most people don't go into the mines without being employed and knowing the dangers.  Mines just aren't places that people stroll into easily."


----------



## jkason (Jun 3, 2006)

*Byntrou, roguishly sorcerous barbarian*



			
				Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> "Well, to be honest we don't get too many tourists here.  Most people don't go into the mines without being employed and knowing the dangers.  Mines just aren't places that people stroll into easily."




Byntrou feigns dissappointment at the information about dangerous mines. Then he brightens as he asks, "What about that little suburb I was hearing about yesterday ... Foothills? Is that a good tourist spot?"


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jun 4, 2006)

The greasy man looks to Byntrou with a simple look of confusion.  "Well, most mines are pretty dangerous places - they just don't let people into them.  Besides, the mines are privately guild owned.  They cost a fortune to excavate and even more to upkeep.  But the stuff that they dig out makes it worthwhile.  They aren't simply going to allow access to an active mine to just anyone or else they'd have a problem of theft."


----------



## jkason (Jun 4, 2006)

*Byntrou, roguishly sorcerous barbarian*



			
				Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> The greasy man looks to Byntrou with a simple look of confusion.  "Well, most mines are pretty dangerous places - they just don't let people into them.  Besides, the mines are privately guild owned.  They cost a fortune to excavate and even more to upkeep.  But the stuff that they dig out makes it worthwhile.  They aren't simply going to allow access to an active mine to just anyone or else they'd have a problem of theft."




Byntrou furrows his brow a moment, then smiles and continues. "I see, you thought I was asking about Foothills' mines. No, while we're disappointed, I can respect human custom on entrance to mines. I was asking if the town of Foothills in general was a good place to go wandering. Without our mine tour, we'll need something to do with our time, after all."


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jun 5, 2006)

The greasy man smirks and replies, "That dumpy hole in the wall that is a sorry excuse for a place to live?"

His mouth widens in a grin.  "That's where my sad excuse for a brother-in-law took my sister.  If he wasn't half-elven he wouldn't have the job he does as a shift manager of the local guild.  Foothills' only got a few hundred residents.  I wouldn't expect much.  But if you want to go and look at how people barely scrape out an existance then that's your spot.  They take their work seriously.  The temple is nice there - as far as temples go.  Most everyone there works in the mines, though.  So don't expect too much."

The man adds with an afterthought, "Careful of the mayor though.  That mans greedy to the bone and self-serving.  My younger sis complains about him all the time."


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 5, 2006)

Bahruul has a bored look on his face as he listens to the conversation, his stubby fingers drum impatiently on the table "How long will the food take to arrive?" he asks when a pause in the conversation surfaces.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jun 6, 2006)

The greasy man gives Bahruul an odd expression.  "Well, I was just trying to be helpful.  Oh, by the way ... there was a man that woke up early this morning, grabed his breakfast, and left a message for you all.  He said that he couldn't help thinking about the cave spiders last night and the margin of profit he could make through exportation.  He said something along the lines of knowing you all would talk him out of it, so he left early.  He did wish you well."

[Sblock=OOC]Okay, I admit that's a rather cheap thing to do to the party ... but in a way it is very fitting.  Pwent hasn't been very talkative lately and I'm painting it as though he's mentally grow apart from the party in goals.  Hopefully this isn't too cheesey to buy.[/Sblock]


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 6, 2006)

"The stinker! I never did trust Pwent, always reminded me of a dwarf I'd heard stories about" Bahruul says at the mans words "And apologies if I offended you with my question. I appreciate your assistance, it's just it has been several hours since I last ate"


----------



## jkason (Jun 6, 2006)

*Byntrou, roguishly sorcerous barbarian*



			
				D20Dazza said:
			
		

> "The stinker! I never did trust Pwent, always reminded me of a dwarf I'd heard stories about" Bahruul says at the mans words




Byntrou pats the larger bous on the back, saying, "I suppose this is what comes of joining up with people met during random happenstance. At least the prophecy's intact, and maybe better: it calls for the aid of three, not four, after all."



> "And apologies if I offended you with my question. I appreciate your assistance, it's just it has been several hours since I last ate"




Byntrou smiles a bit sheepishly at the waiter. "My apologies for delaying you. I forget how important it is for my herdmate to eat regularly."


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jun 6, 2006)

The man nods as Bahruul apologizes and as he leaves he says, "It'll be but a few moments, then.  I'd not desire to dely your meal longer."

After about 10 minutes have passed he returns and sets the ordered food before them.  Not wanting to interrupt any conversation or planning he simply states, "If you need anything else, call me over or come to the kitchen door if I am back there cooking."

Once any last minute pleasantries are exchanged he ehads to the kitchen once more.

The eggs are steaming hot - the cheese perfectly melted within and on top of the omlettes for those who ordered them.  The coffee is indeed strong, the smell of it overpowers even the smell of the cooked onions.  THe inn is empty with the exception of the couple the greasy man was talk to when the party descended and seems to be a safe place to havea conversation.


----------



## jkason (Jun 6, 2006)

*Byntrou, roguishly sorcerous barbarian*

"If Foothills is really as rundown as the server suggests, we may have trouble coming up with a believable reason for being there," Byntrou offers as he eats. He chews on a bit of omlette, then raises an eyebrow. Bouncing his fork in the air a little as he talks, the bous adds "I suppose we could use our newness to advantage. Play the part of travelers hoping to find any work they can get, though I'm not sure how impoverished we really look.

"Or we could play the part of pilgrims. Might draw the threat to the temple to us quicker than we'd like, though."


----------



## unleashed (Jun 7, 2006)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“Well it doesn’t really matter how we approach Foothills, as long as our affiliations aren’t revealed, and I think we’ve done all the right things to show our interest in the events which brought us here, without giving anything away. I’d also say we’re currently being watched by the town leaders and guards at least, just because we’re new to town and quite heavily armed...if not yet by those who have committed the deeds we seek to investigate. So to put those minds at ease, we could probably get on with our mission now, looking to investigate the temple disappearances and the rumours about the mine openly...as long as we’re ready for whatever the direct approach may bring,” Keryth announce quietly, between bites of his omelette.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 7, 2006)

"Direct is best" Bahruul mumbles through mouthfuls of food.


----------



## unleashed (Jun 7, 2006)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“I had a feeling you’d say that my friend,” Keryth teases, as he reaches for his coffee. Taking a sip, he coughs for a few seconds, before he can manage to get a word out, “Well that’ll wake you up...even if you’re a week dead!”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jun 8, 2006)

Destiny manages a laugh at Keryth and it is the first time a smile has crossed her lips today.  "I agree that our approach may not matter.  And I also agreed that if we are not already being watched we will be shortly once we reach Foothills.  If our server can be trusted in information, if we show up as we are currently, we'll be an obvious threat to his control.  Of course, nothing says our server has accurate information, either.  He did seem biased against his brother-in-law."


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 8, 2006)

"Direct is best" Bahruul reiterates with a wink.


----------



## jkason (Jun 8, 2006)

*Byntrou, roguishly sorcerous barbarian*

Byntrou chuckles at Bahruul.

"Duly noted," he says. "Then we seem in basic agreement. Eat up, then, as who knows if we'll have the chance to sit down again anytime soon."

Byntrou takes his own advice, setting his attention on his food, eating his fill before he gathers himself up and prepares for to move on to Foothills.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 8, 2006)

"How long have we got our rooms for?" Bahruul asks as he finishes the last of his meal "Not that I've got anything to leave behind. I've just got to go up and get my axe and sword and I'lll be ready to go" Bahruul smacks his lips, pats his stomach and slides hie chair back "Good, Good" he shouts to the chef "The skinny one will pay" he says as he walks towards the stairs pointing a beefy finger at Keryth.


----------



## unleashed (Jun 8, 2006)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“First time I’ve even been called that, though I suppose being around bous I do look rather slender by comparison,” Keryth chuckles.  “Well I’m ready to go as soon as I finish breakfast...as for the rooms, just last night Bahruul.”


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 9, 2006)

Not long after Bahruul has ascended the stairs he comes back down, but now he is dressed to kill "Come on then" he says seriously as he strides through the Inns front door and onto the street.


----------



## unleashed (Jun 9, 2006)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

Finishing up as Bahruul comes back down the stairs, Keryth heads over to the cook to pay their bill, before following the big bous outside.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jun 12, 2006)

The cook accepts the payment and gives a brief party words of good luck.  The party leaves the inn behind them and easily departs from the town.  After a full day's walk across the rugged mountainous terrain of the land the party can spot the small mining town of Foothills below them nestled in a valley.  The town does in fact seem to be quite small.  There are only a smattering of houses and only three buildings that do not appear to be residential buildings.  All told, there can't be more than twenty roofs in the valley.  Most of the houses have the windows shuttered and thus only pour out a small amount of light.  The sun is descending quickly and the warm air of the spring was quickly turning to have a significant nip in the mountain air.

Although the party is still about a hundred feet above the town in elevation, they aren't unable to pick out any people out and about in the town.


----------



## unleashed (Jun 12, 2006)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“Hmm, no-one about, I guess they’re all ensconced in their homes for the evening or something...” Keryth remarks, continuing down towards Foothills.


----------



## jkason (Jun 12, 2006)

*Byntrou, roguishly sorcerous barbarian*

Byntrou looks on with a faint unease as the party approaches the town. 

"We'll not have time for investigating today, then. Do any of those buildings look like a good prospect for lodging, or are we going to chance sleeping in the open this evening? My people are a folk of the wild, but given that we don't know the nature of this threat to the temple, I'm loathe to be exposed in the dark."


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jun 13, 2006)

As the party decends closer into town, their observation from above holds true.  There appears to be about 20 houses - none of which appear to be inns or taverns.  There is a small building that appears to be a small temple, although it is shut up tight.  The other buildings that are not residences are small.  Neither of them appear to be large enough to be a store, either.  Both of these buildings are shut up tight.

Destiny responds to Byntrou by adding, "It would appear that if we wish to not sleep outside we will need to intrude on a local cottage."  She looks up high to Bahruul's great height and continues, "And it would appear that Bahruul's appetite will need to be fed by rations, too.  Perhaps it is good we don't have to worry about Pwent's appetite..."


----------



## unleashed (Jun 13, 2006)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“I’m surprised they don’t have a tavern at least, and a little disappointed too, as I thought we might get a spot on the floor there...then it doesn’t look like they have much for the miners here at all. Hmm, well I don’t know how welcoming the people here will be Destiny, so if going door to door doesn’t work we might have to find our way inside the temple,” Keryth adds. “You know, being up in these mountains reminds me of where I did my training. Ahh, crisp mountain air...invigorating isn’t it,” he remarks, looking around at the others as he inhales deeply.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 13, 2006)

Bahruul studies the hamlet seriously, his eyes darting from shadow to shadow looking for any sign of danger. "As Byn says I'm happy sleeping outside. But, in this probably hostile environment it would be best to stay in-doors for the sake of our holy friend over here" Bahruul says, a smile dancing in his eyes "I say we approach the temple and knock. If no one answers Keryth enquires of one of the villagers why it is locked and if we could perhaps rent it for the evening. If so, we break in, if not, we break in" Bahruul grins and spreads his arms wide "Direct" he says with a wink.


----------



## unleashed (Jun 14, 2006)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“I’ve been sleeping outside for longer than you’ve been alive, young one...so there’s no need to look for lodging on my account,” Keryth remarks, glancing at Bahruul. “Let’s just head in and see what’s going on, shall we,” he continues, starting towards the temple as Bahruul suggested.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jun 14, 2006)

The small temple sits near the center of the small hamlet.  There is no light inside, although the rough windows don't allow much in the way of looking inside anyway.  The window glass is thick and smokey and gives the impression that even if there were light on inside it would only reveal a shadowy picture.  The door is locked.

[Sblock=OOC Bahruul]The door does feel like there might be a possibility of pulling it off of its hinges and free of its lock, however.[/Sblock]

All in all, the temple cannot measure much more than 20 x 30 feet.  Its walls are composed of field stone - as are all the buildings around this hamlet.  It would seem like building stones are rather pleantiful.

Destiny adds, "I can try to see inside if you guys think it is important enough - like I did with the scorpion."


----------



## unleashed (Jun 14, 2006)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“Well I think I’ll try banging on the door first, and if no-one answers we’ll go knock on a few doors and see what’s what,” Keryth declares, stepping up and knocking on the door loudly.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 14, 2006)

"And I'm confident I can rip the door from its hinges if we do want in" Bahruul says turning to see if there is any reaction to Keryth's knocking from the houses standing around the temple.


----------



## unleashed (Jun 14, 2006)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“Wouldn’t ripping off the door defeat the purpose of gaining access to the temple Bahruul, both as a defensive location and as protection from the elements?” Keryth asks. “If it comes to that, we might as well go find a cave or something similar, and leave the door where it is.”


----------



## jkason (Jun 14, 2006)

*Byntrou, roguishly sorcerous barbarian*

"There are other ways to open a locked door that don't involve destroying it," Byn says. "It may take a little longer my way, but we'll be able to lock the door again afterwards."


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 17, 2006)

"But I bet my way is more fun" Bahruul says with a shrug as he leans against the building wall.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jun 18, 2006)

As Keryth knocks loudly, he can hear a loud noise from the other side of the door.  It sounds like a heavy chair being slid across a wooden or stone floor.  A deep voice answers, "Hold yer get-up.  I'm a coming..."

[Sblock=OOC]I'll finish the post when the person on the otherside answers the door when I have returned.  This gives the party a chance to speak if they desire.  Else ... I'll finish this post a week from today.[/Sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Jun 18, 2006)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*



			
				D20Dazza said:
			
		

> "But I bet my way is more fun" Bahruul says with a shrug as he leans against the building wall.



“Well I guess your fun will have to wait for another day Bahruul, as it seems someone is home,” Keryth chuckles.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 19, 2006)

"So it would seem friend Keryth, so it would seem. I wonder what sort of a welcome we will receive? Do you think the more, ahhh, foreign of us should step behind the wall and remain unseen until ye have explained our situation. Bahruul says to the cleric "I wouldn't want to frighten whoever rests within"


----------



## unleashed (Jun 19, 2006)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“No, no, I don’t think that will be necessary...I’m sure you won’t scare them too much,” Keryth replies, suppressing a grin.


----------



## jkason (Jun 19, 2006)

*Byntrou, roguishly sorcerous barbarian*

Byntrou chuckles at the exchange between Bahruul and Keryth, but sits back and waits for the man on the other side to open the door. As he waits, his eyes scan the night around them, cautiously optimistic that said night will be empty.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 22, 2006)

Bahruul silently swats mosquitos away as he waits for the occupant of the shrine to open the door.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jun 25, 2006)

A small slide opens within the door and light pours forth onto the party.  Soon the light is blotted out as a face lowers itself to cover the opening from the inside.  Dark skin, a wide nose, and green eyes are all that can be seen from the outside.

"What business ye want with me?  You don't look like folk I know too well and its night.  Not a good time to be opening doors to strangers."


----------



## unleashed (Jun 26, 2006)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

Making himself clearly visible to the eyes looking out, his holy symbol on display, Keryth smiles as he begins.

“Well, my friend, we noticed everything was shut up tight, so thought it best to seek shelter indoors, if it could be found...feeling the locals must know something we don’t, about being outside after dark. As for why we’re here, we’ve heard the rumours of missing priests hereabout and decided to come investigate the situation, and see if we might locate them if they are indeed missing.”


----------



## jkason (Jun 26, 2006)

*Byntrou, roguishly sorcerous barbarian*

Trying not to let his own appearance undercut Keryth's attempt to put the man on the other side at ease, Byntrou keeps still and quiet. He lets the night obscure his form, thankful to have the personable cleric with them for moments such as these.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jun 26, 2006)

The man's eyes shift around to the shadows of the rest of the party as they are barely visible.  "Now don't take me for a fool, but many a thief can get their hand on a symbol like that, friend."  He pauses a moment and actually looks at the symbol as it catches his eye.  "Although I'll admit I've not ever seen one like that before.  Course, that might just mean ya made it up yourself fer all I know.  Priests be missin' that's for sure.  Temple's been locked for weeks while they've been gone.  My ole bag thinks they come back, but I think they're dead.  You're safe from whatever took them above ground, though.  Nobody's found harm from anything but the wild animals above ground.  Just below is what ails ya."


----------



## unleashed (Jun 27, 2006)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

*Keryth grasps his holy symbol and calls upon Bahamut for light, causing a coin he takes from his pouch to glow...the light from which illuminates his companions slightly.*

“Well, I imagine I can do little other than that, to convince you that the symbol is mine, sir. Though I’d be happy to offer healing, in the name of Bahamut, if anyone here is in need.”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jun 27, 2006)

The man smiles, seemingly a bit more at ease with the increased light, but still unwilling to budge about opening the door.  "Your offer for healing is well heard, sir, but I keep my house in tip-top shape.  We've no need of healing at the moment.  In fact, other than my woman missing occasional prayer in the chapel I've not missed the priests too much since they've been gone.  Of course, some of the more injury prone miners have."


----------



## unleashed (Jun 27, 2006)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

Keryth shrugs off the continued refusal, understanding the sentiment behind it. “If you could direct me to the residences of such miners then, I would like to offer my aid if I can and perhaps they might offer shelter in return...unless you think they also would prefer to meet strangers in the light of day.”


----------



## jkason (Jun 27, 2006)

*Byntrou, roguishly sorcerous barbarian*

Byntrou's eyebrows crease as he listens to the exchange between Keryth and the apparent caretaker of the temple. 

"Human religions--not my forte and all, of course--but isn't it a tradition for such places to provide shelter and sanctuary to people? With the priests gone, this man's meant to represent the church, I should think. Otherwise, he's little more than a squatter, yes?"


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 28, 2006)

"Exactly my thoughts _petik_" Bahruul rumbles as he steps into the light. Leaning forward he smiles at the man staring through the hole in the door and says "And if you are not a priest, and this is a house of Gods, then surely friend Keryth has every right to seek shelter here, much more of a right than you, he being a servant of a God and all" leaning back the large bous flexes his muscles "sturdily built door is it?" he says eyeing it off suggestively.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jun 29, 2006)

The man behind the door answers, "He may be a servant of the gods and he may not.  We've no legitimate proof of that.  No offense, sir.  Anyone can make a symbol these days and hang it around their neck.  And any good or evil wizard who worships no god can make magic.  But as for miners needing healing, try four houses down.  I think that one was in a horrible accident a few days ago.  Lost a leg in a tunnel collapse, they say."


----------



## unleashed (Jun 29, 2006)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“Well, I’ll head down that way then, and see if there’s anything I can do...good evening to you, sir,” Keryth declares, heading in the direction indicated.


----------



## jkason (Jun 29, 2006)

*Byntrou, roguishly sorcerous barbarian*

Byntrou frowns as the group moves down to the miner's house. 

"I keep meeting _Gah'irr-kei'uhk_ who seem to have such troubles trusting identity. First that bowmaker, now this fellow. I thought it was just me, but do they look all the same to _each other_, too?" he says. Then he winks to Destiny and flashes the briefest bit of a smile.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jun 30, 2006)

Destiny replies as they walk, "Well, all I can say is thank the gods that you and Bahruul have different color hair and aren't near the same size ..."

At the miner's house, a simple knock on the door raises a call from the inside.  This time, it is a woman's voice that mutters something unintelligible on the way to the door.  The door opens violently and the party is confronted by a rather portly woman in a simple dress.  She wears an apron that would probably completely encompass Keryth's waist but looks like a baby's bib on her.  Although she likely only stands about five and a half feet tall, it appears as though she weighs at least 250 pounds - if not closer to 300.  Her feet point out as she stands.

"Watcha need, strangers?  And make it quick, I got a pie in the oven!"

As she talks, her speech (and breath) betray that she has she has several rotting teeth in her mouth.  A look at her wide mouth as she speaks reveals that she has already lost at least half of the teetht hat should be there.


----------



## unleashed (Jun 30, 2006)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“Excuse me for the intrusion ma’am, but I heard there was a miner here in need of healing...something about a leg injury,” Keryth offers, looking down at the woman kindly.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jun 30, 2006)

The woman lets out a boisterous laugh, so hard that her sides shake with each laugh.  "Ain't been a miner goin' down the shaft from this house since my husband had his accident ten years ago.  Ain't been into the mines since.  He did lose his leg, and they don't let you go into the mines on a wooden stick like he's got now.  Who told you about that?"


----------



## jkason (Jun 30, 2006)

*Byntrou, roguishly sorcerous barbarian*

Byntrou switches to his native giant dialect as he whispers to Bahruul, "



Spoiler



"Ten years? Do you think the man back there is just daft, or was he willfully lying to us?


"


----------



## unleashed (Jul 1, 2006)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“The man who’s set himself up in the temple, obviously he thinks himself a bit of a prankster or has no concept of time,” Keryth offers with a wry grin. “Well, sorry to have disturbed you for nothing, other than someone elses amusement.”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jul 1, 2006)

The woman is a bit confused by the strange tongue of the boes.  However, she snaps out of her confusion and answers Keryth, "Oh, you mean Markie.  Markie's just a right bit to the insane side of life.  The prisets there had been caring for him, although they were unable to cure his insanity.  We're just a small outpost here, we've not got the healing powers of the larger cities you know.  Anyway, unable to cure him, they looked after him.  You've gotta forgive Markie, though.  He's a kind enough fellow, but he has no concept of time or trust.  He knows the priests well enough, but they've not been back for a time now.  Some us us townies have taken to leaving food out at morning for him to eat.  Other than that, Markie stays holed up in the temple - keepin' watch I'd suppose."


----------



## unleashed (Jul 1, 2006)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

Keryth nods in understanding, as the woman speaks. “I’m surprised all the priests went, considering they had a charge to watch over...it must have been dire indeed, whatever drew them away. It’s good to hear though, that the folk here look out for him in the priests absence...I just hope Markie will let us inside to look around, as we’d like to see if the priests left any clue of what they went to face, seeing as we came to look for them. Oh, don’t forget you pie ma’am...”


----------



## jkason (Jul 1, 2006)

*Byntrou, roguishly sorcerous barbarian*

Byn resists rolling his eyes as the woman reveals Markie's insanity, then he furrows his brow and, keeping his distance so as not to upset the human female, he asks "One moment, milady. Markie kept mentioning his woman as he spoke with us. Is she, too, a symptom of his insanity?"


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jul 2, 2006)

The woman begins to turn around when Keryth reminds her of her pies and then stops at Byntrou's question.

"Tru .... get the pies out of the fire or they'll burn!"

She turns back around, and a faint pattern of footfall followed by wood hitting stone can be heard echoing toward the back of the dwelling.  "There, my husband will care for the pies, and they'll be far too hot for him to snatch a piece before I am finished answering your questions.  Now, as far as Markie's woman - to him she is still alive.  To us she died a number of years ago.  Strange thing about her death.  She had started down the path of insanity herself well after Markie was headlong gone in the mind.  She cared for him like a sweetheart until she herself began to change.  One day ... horrible story, I'm sorry to lay on ya ... one day the miners awoke to find her swinging from a tree - noose around her neck.  Right outside the mining caves, too.  Most people assume she couldn't take herself turning into what Markie had become and she didn't want someone to have to care for the two of 'em so she hung herself."

Her story ends abruptly and she wrinkles her eyes in thought.


----------



## jkason (Jul 3, 2006)

*Byntrou, roguishly sorcerous barbarian*

Byntrou finds himself shuddering despite himself. "It's like it's contagious, this insanity of his..." he looks to Keryth, half afraid the healer might confirm that such things _are_ communicable.


----------



## unleashed (Jul 3, 2006)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“Well it’s never pleasant to hear of anyone passing, but we did ask, so no need for you to apologise. I notice you said it was strange though...did some suspect her death wasn’t by her own hand after all?” Keryth asks, as Byntrou looks at him.

Placing a hand on Byntrou’s shoulder, Keryth remarks, “I wouldn’t worry too much, Byntrou. Even assuming it was contagious in the first place, which I don’t think it was, it’s likely not now in any case, otherwise the entire village would be suffering the effects by this point...”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jul 3, 2006)

Destiny smiles in great relief as Keryth offers up an explanation of the contagiousness to Byntrou.  Muttering to herself she adds, "Going mentally insane would be a fate worse than death ..."

The woman replies to Keryth's inquiry.  "I says.  Nobody but me and a few of the wives of the miners who worked with Markie.  Course, who listens to miner's wives when the priests can't even cure the insanity?  I don't think she was the type to kill herself.  Everyone else says her insanity - or coming insanity - drove her to the impossible."


----------



## unleashed (Jul 3, 2006)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“Well, one would think they’d listen to those who would have known her best...then most are not entirely rational, when confronted by something like that. You’re story though raises questions in my mind, without me even knowing the woman, especially considering the location of her demise...” Keryth replies pensively. “So how long ago did the priests leave and do you know where they went?”


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 3, 2006)

Bahruul stands quietly in the shadows watching the village with a wary eye and waiting for his friends to finish interviewing the Goodwife. His eyes dart back to the abandoned temple from time to time, watching for any movement from the madman Markie.


----------



## jkason (Jul 3, 2006)

*Byntrou, roguishly sorcerous barbarian*

Byntrou visibly relaxes with Keryth's reassurances, though he perks up again as the woman at the door makes her implication more explicit. 

"The wife's 'change,' did she speak of a particular fear? Was she especially interested in the minds as her condition progressed?"


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jul 3, 2006)

The woman replies to Keryth, "Well, I can't say exactly for sure which day that they left - or even if they all left together.  But I know we're takling weeks, not days ago."

To Byntrou she adds, "You know, I don't think I've seen one like you or your friend in these parts before.  Ah, no matter.  You've given me no reason to fear ya so far.  As far as her fear, she was mostly afraid of becoming like Markie, really.  She saw what happened as he lost control of understanding time and - well, you've seen his problems and all.  She didn't want to become like that, mostly."


----------



## jkason (Jul 3, 2006)

*Byntrou, roguishly sorcerous barbarian*



			
				Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> To Byntrou she adds, "You know, I don't think I've seen one like you or your friend in these parts before.  Ah, no matter.  You've given me no reason to fear ya so far. "




"Nor would we wish to, good woman," Byn says with a smile. The smile falls, however, as he looks around the darkness. He settles back again, letting Keryth do the talking, wondering if they can trust Markie's assertion that they're perfectly safe outside so long as they're aboveground.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 4, 2006)

"Thank you for your trouble Goodwife" Bahruul rumbles good naturedly from the shadows "But I am afraid that if we don't soon find somewhere to camp it will be to dark to do so. Please excuse us, a blessing on you and yours"


----------



## unleashed (Jul 4, 2006)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“Yes, thank you for you’re time ma’am. I only hope we haven’t allowed your pies to cool too much...” Keryth offers with a good-natured grin.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jul 5, 2006)

The woman smiles as the party obviously provides her with several closures to the conversation.  "Don't your worry yourself over my pies.  If Tru ate a piece, he might need your healing later though.  I might just take off his bad leg and beat him silly with it."

She lets out another jovial - and side shaking - set of laughs at her own wit.

"Oh, deary me," she continues, settling herself down from her laugh.  "As for a place to stay, I'd offer a room but seeing as how we've just met and I've got no empty places inside anyway it just wouldn't be right nor proper.  You're welcome to the front yard of my house, if you don't mind the dew in the morning.  The air gets kinda chilly at night and some mornings the dew can be kinda thick.  But if you should stay outside, I'll offer up some pie in an hour once it's cooled and edible." 

The woman's front yard looks as inviting as any other place in town - although that honestly isn't saying much.  One thing is for sure of life in the mountains - there are no shortage of rocks that can be used for pillows...


----------



## jkason (Jul 5, 2006)

*Byntrou, roguishly sorcerous barbarian*

Byntrou shrugs as he looks to the others. "I can't say as I prefer it, but it does appear to be the best offer we've had thus far," he whispers dryly.


----------



## unleashed (Jul 6, 2006)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“And they do look to have the most comfortable rocks,” Keryth quips in response.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 6, 2006)

"And that bed of slimy moss looks very comfortable" Bahruul says with a smile and a wink.


----------



## jkason (Jul 6, 2006)

*Byntrou, roguishly sorcerous barbarian*

Byntrou shakes his head in mock disgust at the antics of his companions. Meanwhile, Delcoi slithers out his sleeve and curls about the fingers of his right hand. lifting her up, the shorter of the two bous says, "Well, at least Delcoi will have a wild hunting ground. I suspect she's quite bored with a diet of Inn rats."


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jul 6, 2006)

Destiny adds, "Well, at least the Inn rats should be well fed.  Delcoi might need two wild rats to make up for one of the others!"

As time passes by, the woman of the house eventually does bring out a slice of pie for the lot lounging in her front lawn.  The pie is definately a fruit pie and the fruit looks like a round light red berry.  There is a bit of a tang to the pie - which has been sweetened.  The pie is not unlike a raspberry pie except that the fruit are round.

"You folks need anything else before Tru and I turn in?"


----------



## unleashed (Jul 7, 2006)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“No, nothing, thank you, you’ve been very kind already,” Keryth replies, smiling as he takes another bite of the pie.


----------



## jkason (Jul 7, 2006)

*Byntrou, roguishly sorcerous barbarian*

"Indeed," Byntrou concurs, tasting the pie himself. Once they've eaten, Byn lies back and closes his eyes. "Wake me for my watch?" he mutters as he quickly starts to doze off.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jul 7, 2006)

[Sblock=OOC]Not sensing any great desire to hold off ... I'll go ahead and bump to the morning.[/Sblock]

The party awakes - having gone through their regular schedule of watches ... or lack therof ... to the realization that they have been sleeping for about an hour after sunrise.  Perhaps it is the cool mountain air, the mild humidity, the pleasant breeze, or some other combination of a beautiful mountain morning; but for whatever the reason they are awakened by the sound of a passing stranger carrying a basket.  As they look, they see the backside of a woman carrying a basket with a small towel over the top.  She is about 10 yards down the road, heading in a direction that seems to indicate the temple.


----------



## jkason (Jul 7, 2006)

*Byntrou, roguishly sorcerous barbarian*

Sending out the empathic nudge Byntrou uses to call Delcoi to him, the shorter boes looks to his fellows.

"You suppose that's our madman's breakfast?" he asks. "Even if it's not, shall we pester him some more, or ask around town elsewhere?" 

By now Delcoi has slithered through the grass, and Byntrou offers his hand for her to climb up. as he waits for the others to respond.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 8, 2006)

"I'm up for a little pestering myself" Bahruul says as he rises and stretches "And perhaps he'll share his breakfast" the big bous says rubbing at his belly.


----------



## unleashed (Jul 8, 2006)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“Most likely, unless there’s another crippled miner around...who has no-one to look after him,” Keryth offers. “Well, we should go see if we can get into the temple anyway. Hmm, I wonder what reception we’ll get...maybe Markie will think he’s known us for years this morning,” he remarks, chuckling briefly as he gets up and prepares to head to the temple.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jul 8, 2006)

Destiny eagerly follows the more anxious party as they head to the temple.  As the party walks, they pass the woman as she returns.  Indeed she did drop off food at the front of the temple, knock on the door, and then head back towards the party.  As she passes by, she lifts her head up from the ground and begins to casually greet the party.  "Morning, stra...."

Her eyes stop as she looks from Keryth to Bahruul - never even getting to Destiny of Bahruul.  Her mouth hangs slightly ajar and her eyes do not move from Bahruul.  She finds her self subcontiously passing by them in a bit of an arched path away from the party making sure to give the armored and "odd" looking party a wide berth.


----------



## unleashed (Jul 9, 2006)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“Looks like you have an admirer, Bahruul,” Keryth chuckles, slapping the big bous on the shoulder. “Good morning, miss. Don’t worry, he’s harmless unless you get between him and a meal...or make an enemy of him.”


----------



## jkason (Jul 9, 2006)

*Byntrou, roguishly sorcerous barbarian*



			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> “Looks like you have an admirer, Bahruul,” Keryth chuckles, slapping the big bous on the shoulder. “Good morning, miss. Don’t worry, he’s harmless unless you get between him and a meal...or make an enemy of him.”




Byntrou chuckles at the woman's reaction. 

"I suppose at some point we'll need to learn to better disguise ourselves, whether through mundane or magical means," he comments to Destiny. "Surely our oddity has come in handy from time to time, but I don't doubt there will come a day when our ... distinctiveness might prove to be a hinderance."


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jul 9, 2006)

jkason said:
			
		

> Byntrou chuckles at the woman's reaction.
> 
> "I suppose at some point we'll need to learn to better disguise ourselves, whether through mundane or magical means," he comments to Destiny. "Surely our oddity has come in handy from time to time, but I don't doubt there will come a day when our ... distinctiveness might prove to be a hinderance."




Destiny replies to Byntrou as the woman stammers a response to Keryth, "Or we stick to the larger cities or open country.  We didn't seem to encounter this in Theropa."

The woman stammers a response to Keryth as he startles her by speaking.  "Ah ... Ah ... Good morning indeed.  I ... ah ... excuse me, I know this is incredibly rude, but ..."  As she speaks, her eyes final divert back to Keryth, who had spoken to her.  Her tone is not one of racism in the least - more of simply being caught unaware.


----------



## unleashed (Jul 9, 2006)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“No, not at all, they’re an unusual sight aren’t they, and not at all common hereabout I imagine. They’re bous if you’re wondering, but if you want to know more than that...you’ll need to ask them,” Keryth declares, smiling.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 11, 2006)

Bahruul puts on his most winning smile and beams at the lady in the street "A pleasure it is to make your acquaintance" he says bowing deeply at the waist "I am named Bahruul, and whom do we have the pleasure of addressing this glorious morning?".


----------



## jkason (Jul 11, 2006)

*Byntrou, roguishly sorcerous barbarian*

Byntrou suppresses his own smile at his herdmate's display of charm, but otherwise remains quiet and holds back so as not to further overwhelm the woman.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jul 12, 2006)

Even with Bahruul bowing, the woman still feels quite miniscule.  She tries to smile ehr best and replies, "I am Rebecca.  I was ... just delivering a bit of foodfor my weekly sacrifice to the temple."


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 12, 2006)

"A weekly sacrifice?" Bahruul says as he lowers his frame to the ground so that he is kneeling and his eyes can more easily meet Rebecca's "But I have heard the temple is empty, the priests gone. Who then accepts these sacrifices in the name of your God?"


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jul 12, 2006)

The woman replies to Bahruul, "Who told you the temple is empty?  Sure, the priests are gone.  But Markie's still in there."


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 13, 2006)

"Well...empty of those that channel the power of the Gods" Bahruul says "Why then does Markie accept the sacrifices? Does he himself now act as the shepard of this flock?" the bous says his hands sweeping in an arc to indicate the village. "Who is now the spiritual leader of this community? In fact, who leads you? We would speak with him or her if we could?"


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jul 13, 2006)

The woman smiles.  "Our sacrifices are not for our god.  Our sacrifices are for each other on account of our god.  We each in the town look after Markie as a sign of compassion and honor since Markie cannot take care of himself.  By giving food to Markie and looking out for his well being, we implement the values that our god asserts and thus hopefully honor him with our service."

The woman frowns and looks to the ground at Bahruul's second question, "As of now, we no longer have spiritual guides.  Our guides have been taken from and replacements have not yet been sent with knowing the fate of our own paters.  But it has not been too long without them.  We can manage for a little while longer."


----------



## jkason (Jul 13, 2006)

*Byntrou, roguishly sorcerous barbarian*



			
				Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> The woman frowns and looks to the ground at Bahruul's second question, "As of now, we no longer have spiritual guides.  Our guides have been taken from and replacements have not yet been sent with knowing the fate of our own paters.  But it has not been too long without them.  We can manage for a little while longer."




"And what, exactly, _was_ the fate of your paters?" Byntrou asks.


----------



## unleashed (Jul 13, 2006)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

*Keryth stays out of the questioning, when the woman seems to be quite comfortable talking with the bous, and walks a few paces further on...to see whether Markie has appeared to collect the food left for him yet.*


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jul 14, 2006)

Keryth:

The food seems to be untouched at the current moment.  In fact, the temple seems to be rather unchanged since the night before.  It is doubtful that Markie has been outside at all this morning so far.

Bahruul, Byntrou:

With Keryth leaving the immediate vicinity of the conversation and taking a few steps away, Rebecca looks a little more nervous.  Even so, she is not at all to the point of being defensive having spoken with the Boes for a bit of time.  She does continue to focus a bit more on Bahruul than Byntrou and hardly pays any attention to Destiny at all.

"I don't know what happened.  Some say there is an evil cult that destroyed them in the deeper mines.  Others say it was an evil something, but most likely something that ate them.  A few suggest that they weren't killed but taken as slaves.  There are even a few of the rival priests from other areas that suggest they were smited by other gods.  All I know is that the trouble started when the miners opened up what was the newest deep mining tunnel.  And you know how long it takes for the truth to become quite warped.  Not long at all."


----------



## jkason (Jul 14, 2006)

*Byntrou, roguishly sorcerous barbarian*



			
				Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> With Keryth leaving the immediate vicinity of the conversation and taking a few steps away, Rebecca looks a little more nervous.  Even so, she is not at all to the point of being defensive having spoken with the Boes for a bit of time.  She does continue to focus a bit more on Bahruul than Byntrou and hardly pays any attention to Destiny at all.
> 
> "I don't know what happened.  Some say there is an evil cult that destroyed them in the deeper mines.  Others say it was an evil something, but most likely something that ate them.  A few suggest that they weren't killed but taken as slaves.  There are even a few of the rival priests from other areas that suggest they were smited by other gods.  All I know is that the trouble started when the miners opened up what was the newest deep mining tunnel.  And you know how long it takes for the truth to become quite warped.  Not long at all."




"Indeed, gossip is a monster yet unconquered," Byntrou responds, bowing his head. He looks to Bahruul, and assuming he finds no follow ups ready there, says, "Thank you kindly for your time, ma'am."


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jul 14, 2006)

Rebecca smiles and says, "Quite welcome.  And a pleasure to make ... your ... acquaintance.  It should go without saying that if you stay you should not try to head to the deep mines."


----------



## unleashed (Jul 15, 2006)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

Hearing the conversation ending behind him, Keryth remarks, “Nice to meet you too, Rebecca. Well, we might as well go settle in, and wait for Markie to make an appearance.”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jul 16, 2006)

Rebecca heads off in the direction from which she original came.  The party is able to watch her leave and note the house in this small hamlet in which she lives.

After waiting nearly 40 minutes, the door begins to creak open.  After a few seconds the door flies wide open and 5'10" man with tattered clothing jumps out to the basket.  He has a bit of a wild expression in his eyes and his lips smack together with hunger.  Seeing the party he makes a swipe at the basket with his hand and leaps into the temple.  Unfortunately his hand missed and the basket lay still on the ground.  He pauses before closing the door, thinking about whether to confront the party or risk starvation.  The party has time to act quickly - perhaps even charge the door if deemed necessary.


----------



## jkason (Jul 18, 2006)

*Byntrou, roguishly sorcerous barbarian*



			
				Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> He pauses before closing the door, thinking about whether to confront the party or risk starvation.  The party has time to act quickly - perhaps even charge the door if deemed necessary.




Finding himself in an impish mood, Byntrou mutters something unintelligible, his hands working with a quick spin. Flicking his finger in Markie's direction, Byn's eyes grow wide as he calls out, "Look out, Markie! Behind you!" Sure enough, a glowing, vaguely human shape hovers in the air behind Markie, whipping its malformed arms around in the air.

[sblock=OOC]Byn cast Dancing Lights, taking the "humanoid shape" option, and plonked it down behind Markie in hopes of scaring him out onto the porch.[/sblock]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jul 19, 2006)

Almost as planned, Markie jumps forward with a wide-eyed crazed look in his eyes.  "Aaaaarrrrrgggggghhhhhh!" He shrieks in absolute horror.  "They've come for me again!  They've come, they've come!"

He leaps behind Keryth, careful to make no bodily contact and screams, "Make them stop!  Make them stop haunting me like this!"  He crouches into a kneeling fetal position with his hands over his ears, rocking back and forth slowly.

[Sblock=OOC: A Rare Dice Moment Of Explanation]Just so you all know I do use dice in this game...

You rolled well, jkason.  I decided to let Markie's insanity impact the outcome.  Given a d20, a roll of 1-10 meant Markie behaved as Byntrou desired, 11-15 meant Markie shrieked and slammed the door, 16-19 meant Markie was totally freaked out and fled the village (upon which I was going to roll another 20 and give 1-18 Markie heads into the hills and 19-20 means Markie heads for the mines), and a 20 meant that Markie had an impeccable moment of forethought and reached out to touch the lights.  Of course, blending occurred such that a roll of 1 and a roll of 9 would have slightly differing effects with the roll of 9 being interpreted as "as Byntrou desired, but nearly shrieking loudly and slamming the door behind him."  The d20 came up an 8 ... insane moment, but within expected parameters.[/Sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Jul 19, 2006)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

Casting a glance at Byntrou and nodding, Keryth grasps his holy symbol and states boldly, “Begone spirits, trouble this man no longer!” as he walks towards the humanoid shape, placing himself inside the building.

[SBLOCK=OOC]Now you’ve spoiled the mystery for me, showing the behind the scenes dice rolling...I don’t know how I’ll ever recover.   [/SBLOCK]


----------



## jkason (Jul 19, 2006)

*Byntrou, roguishly sorcerous barbarian*

Byntrou continues feigning fear, but as Keryth smoothly picks up on the boes' gambit, he mentally commands the glowing shape to quiver and retreat from Keryth's "turning," dismissing the spell to dissolve into a faint shimmer, then nothing.

"Thank the gods you were here, Keryth," Byntrou calls out, rushing in behind the priest.

[sblock=OOC]Lucky, indeed. Knowing Bahruul's sense of honor, we'd probably have to go running into the mines after Markie if he'd taken that route. [/sblock]


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 20, 2006)

Quickly summising the situation Bahruul gives both Keryth and Byn a troubled glance "We will protect you from spirits friend" Bahruul says reassuringly "Now, tell us of your troubles so we can better handle the situation"

[sblock=ooc]He sure would have, it's where we probably need to go anyway[/sblock]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jul 20, 2006)

Markie leaps onto Keryth's back as he enters the building, hitting his back with his hands.  "No!  You can't come in.  I can't let anyone in.  They're gone, and my wife won't let anyone in!"  His beating of Keryth's back is hardly damaging at all.  It is more like an obnoxious slapping than a fist beating.

As Bahruul talks to him, it is quite clear that he is reasonably disconnected from reality.  "Protect me?  Protect me from who?  My wife will kill me if you come in here!"  His demeaner seems to have shifted instantaneously having completely forgotten about the spirits and shifted onto the intrusion into the temple.


----------



## unleashed (Jul 20, 2006)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

Humouring Markie as he stands just inside the building, off to the side of the door, Keryth says, “Well why don’t you get down and introduce us to your wife, Markie, and we’ll take it from there.”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jul 20, 2006)

"No!"  Markie yells at Keryth's assertion.  "If you come in any further you'll feel her wrath.  She says that only danger lies in the outside.  Dangers and the mine!"

He looks nervously at the fact that Keryth won't leave and Bahruul and Byntrou are closing in on the door.  He also flips a few glances back toward the rest of the temple, which is hidden behind another set of double doors.


----------



## unleashed (Jul 20, 2006)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

Following Markie’s gaze, Keryth looks at him sorrowfully, before heading towards the interior doors. “Well I guess I will have to suffer her wrath then, as I must see if the priests left anything about where they went or what they went to face.”


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 20, 2006)

Bahruul takes up a stance outside the temple doors, ready to delay any action from the townsfolk and give Keryth enough time to have a look for clues.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jul 20, 2006)

"NO!" Markie yells, but offers no resistance.  Rather, he leaves Keryth and cowers into the opposite corner beside the exterior door.  "No ... please.  No!  By the gods, no."  As he speaks the last of the words his voice looses its fire and becomes more of a whimper.

Keryth is easily able to cross the entrance room an reach the doors.  The doors to the interior of the temple appear to be well used, but well cared for.  They are double doors, each hung on a bidirectional hinge so the doors may be pulled or pushed.


----------



## unleashed (Jul 20, 2006)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

Looking back towards the broken man, compassion clear on his face, Keryth says ruefully, “I’m sorry Markie, but I must.” Keryth then pulls the doors towards himself, just leaving enough room for one person to enter, before heading further inside.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jul 20, 2006)

[Sblock=Keryth]Inside the room, a woman about Markie's age sits along the far wall.  The temple looks as though it is being slowly renovated.  There are obvious holy symbols still in place, but there are also small pieces of furniture like the pair of chairs along the far wall.  The woman is aware of Keryth's entrance and begins to stand ...

OOC: I'm going to hold up a bit and allow jkason and Daz a chance to post actions regarding Markie.[/Sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jul 20, 2006)

*Byntrou, roguishly sorcerous barbarian*

"Wrath?" Byn whispers. From Delcoi he feels the adrenal rush of her quickly snagging prey unawares.

"Keryth, wait," he calls, following on the priest's heels. "The priests may be gone, but if they were so threatened here, they may have left--" Unfortunately, Keryth's already opened the door before Byntrou can say "--traps."

He sighs, content at least that nothing shot through the open door to impale his divine companion. Still, he hurries in after, hoping to stall the Drakontos from moving any further until Byn can check his hunch.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jul 20, 2006)

Keryth, Byntrou:

As Byntrou makes a quick check for traps and slips into the room, he is able to see what Keryth already knows.  A woman about Markie's age has risen from a chair and is slowly walking toward Keryth.  As Byntrou slips in, the woman focuses immediately upon Byntrou with obvious interest.  She approaches the companions and stops roughly five feet from their position.

"Allow me to introduce myself.  I am Markie's wife - or as you probably have heard him describe me - his ole bag.  You may call me Ellayna.  In his insanity, he paints me out to be quite irrational.  You must forgive him."  She extends a very smooth skinned hand to Byntrou first.

The woman appears to be human - or at the very least some humancrossbreed in which the majority of her human heritage shows through.  Her hair is nearly two inches beyond her shoulders and completely straight.  Her sky blue eyes seem to radiate with some sort of deep compassionate glance as if she was gifted at being able to look directly into people's souls.  Her thin lips part smoothly as she speaks, but then quickly rejoin as she awaits to be greeted by her guests.  Her voice is frail and soft-spoken, so much so that both Keryth and Byntrou know that her conversation could not be heard outside this room.

As far as clothing goes, she is wearing a simple on piece brown dress with a one inch belt around her waist.  She does not appear to have any other possessions on her body and is wearing no shoes nor sandals.

[Sblock=Byntrou OOC & Skill check]Byntrou does not detect any noticeable sign of traps on the door nor in the larger inner temple area.  Of course, the inner area is merely done with observation from a distance.  Closer examination of the walls and floors would be necessary to provide for a thorough opinion.  There is no trap on the door, however.  Of that Byntrou is certain.

Also, please read the Sblock above for Keryth for the brief description of the inner temple area.[/Sblock]

Bahruul:

Destiny stops up short beside Bahruul.  "Looks to me like you and I get guard duty, Bahruul.  You take the big one's, I'll take any that get through your legs!"  She chuckles loudly, a big grin appearing on her face.

Markie looks to Bahruul and does not challenge him.  He continues to cower and shake his head, "They shouldn't have provoked her wrath..."


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 20, 2006)

"No one gets between my legs without my approval" Bahruul says to his small companion.

Hearing Markie's words the big bous moves towards the door Byn? Keryth? Everything OK?" he bellows "Tell me his wife is just a figment of his imagination"


----------



## unleashed (Jul 21, 2006)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“Pleased to meet you Ellayna, though I’m finding this just a little strange...as we’d heard...well...that you died some years ago,” Keryth offers hesitantly, prepared to place a restraining hand on Byntrou’s wrist, to prevent him from taking the offered hand, should he move to do so.

Hearing Bahruul’s call, Keryth responds, his voice raised a little to be heard, “Yes, everything’s fine for the moment Bahruul, but we’ll have to get back to you about that...”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jul 21, 2006)

The woman also hears Bahruul's call and chuckles - still holding her hand extended for Byntrou.  "It would seem that reports of my death are indeed greatly exagerated.  As you can see, I am indeed quite alive."


----------



## unleashed (Jul 21, 2006)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“Well, I’m not exactly sure of that myself. You could be an earthbound spirit, attached to those she loved before her death,” Keryth explains, reaching out boldly to touch her hand.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jul 21, 2006)

[Sblock=Keryth, Byntrou OOC]Given the woman's interest and proximaty to Byntrou, Byntrou gets "first-dibs" on the handshake should he want it.[/Sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jul 21, 2006)

*Byntrou, roguishly sorcerous barbarian*

Byntrou pulls up short at the sight of the human, and his hackles raise on the back of his neck as she names herself Markie's mate. He glances to Keryth, and thinks he sees guarded suspicion there, as well.

When Ellayna offers her hand, Byn does his best not to bodily recoil. He does, however, take a stance that puts his own hands nicely behind him and unavailable. Composing himself, he looks to Keryth.

"This is that hand-rubbing ritual _Gah'irr-kei'uhk_ are so fond of, is it not?" he asks with feigned ignorance. When Keryth moves in to take the hand, instead, Byn's only too happy to oblige.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jul 21, 2006)

Byntrou, Keryth:

As Byntrou expresses confusion and Keryth asserts herself, Ellayna readjusts her grip and shakes Keryth's hand.  Ellayna looks pleased, although still a bit more interested in Byntrou than Keryth.  As she listens and processes Keryth's assertion, a look of hurt appears over her face.  "Now I am an ... 'earthbound spirit, attached to those she loved before her death' ... although I am clearly not deceased.  You have a very rude way of welcoming yourself into our home."

Bahruul:

With the doors closed, Bahruul is able to hear nothing from the other room except the message Keryth projected earlier.

Destiny continues to stay by the door leading outside the Temple.  Markie seems to be desiring to make no movements of than his mini-convulsions beside the door.


----------



## unleashed (Jul 22, 2006)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“Indeed it is, my friend,” Keryth replies, playing along with Byntrou, as he takes the proffered hand himself.

“Sorry if I have offended, Ellayna, but having received conflicting stories of your demise, I wasn’t even sure if you were corporeal until we just shook hands,” Keyrth replies offering an apologetic smile, ignoring for the time being the claim of this building as their home. “Well, seeing as you apparently didn’t die several years ago, as the villagers say, how have you stayed hidden here all this time without anyone knowing?” Keryth asks, waiting for an answer before continuing with a question about the priests. “Perhaps you can help us with our hunt for the priests then, since no-one else seems to have any idea of what happened to them. Do you have any idea of where they were going or what they were looking for, Ellayna?”


----------



## jkason (Jul 22, 2006)

*Byntrou, roguishly sorcerous barbarian*

Seeing as Keryth seemingly has the situation figuratively and literally well in hand, Byntrou simply plants a pleasant but inquisitive look on his face and awaits a response, debating when he should call the others in.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jul 22, 2006)

Keryth, Byntrou:

Ellayna smiles, "The villagers are a simple people.  They have little education and even smaller wit.  What they don't lack is imagination as you can tell.  When my husband became progressively more insane, I knew it was because of something in the mines.  So I went exploring.  I began working with the priests and asking them to watch over my husaband while I went into the mines to explore what could have made Markie insane.  Since Markie spent a considerable amount of time here at the temple while I was gone, Markie has thought of this place as his home.  Indeed, without the priests here the keep his mind calm with their healing - I cannot stop him from making this temple into his home."

The woman turns away, and buries her head in her hands and begins to weep a bit.  "I coud find very little in the mines.  I'm not a miner.  I'm not an explorer.  I'm a simple housewife that can do nothing to help her husband.  And then the miners brought back the artifact.  I didn't see the artifact, but it brought a full scale assault into the mines.  The priests were not so much angry as they were 'curious' and 'fearful of corruption,' or so they said.  They've not returned since."


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 23, 2006)

Bahruul thumps a balled fist heavily upon the door causing the wooden portal to shudder menacingly in its frame "Everything alright in there then?" he bellows, his voice heavy with concern.


----------



## unleashed (Jul 23, 2006)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

Keryth moves to comfort Ellayna just before the thump on the door, so he gestures for Byntrou to handle Bahruul’s concern. “Don’t fret, Ellayna, we’re here to look into the priest’s disappearance, so we may well be able to help Markie too. I’ll take a look at him while we’re here, though I don’t hold out much hope I can help him at this time, as I fear I’m not far enough along in the mysteries of Bahamut to cure his affliction or even do very much to calm it.”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jul 23, 2006)

Keryth, Byntrou:

An odd tone takes over Ellayna's voice as she responds to Keryth's confession about being here for the mines. The tone is somewhat reminiscent of a mix between confusion, curiosity, and thoughtfulness.  "So you've come from other places about the problem in our mines.  How far away have you traveled having heard of out difficulty?"

In response to Keryth's assertion about Markie Ellayna adds, "If you could even make him sleep magically for several hours I would be grateful for the ease of my nerves.  He can be a difficult man to get many hours of sleep around."

Bahruul:

At Bahruul's seemingly increased alertness, Markie smiles drimly and says, "She's getting them, I tell you. They've disturbed her and she's getting revenge.  Soon all that's left of them will be ... " His voice trails off into nothing as Destiny gives him a serious 'Shut up or I'll make you be quiet' looks.


----------



## unleashed (Jul 23, 2006)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“Oh, only a few days, Ellayna. It really wasn’t too far out of our way, and it seemed a task suited to our little group,” Keryth offers with a smile. “As for putting Markie to sleep...well that is beyond my current powers, though one of my companions may be able to do something.”


----------



## jkason (Jul 23, 2006)

*Byntrou, roguishly sorcerous barbarian*

Byntrou takes Keryth's unvoiced direction and nods politely as he backs away and back for the door. He pops his head out to share their discovery with Bahruul:

"I'm not sure what's going on, but there really _is_ a woman in here who says she's Markie's wife. Keryth is speaking with her now."


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 28, 2006)

"And everything is alright?" Bahruul queries through the oaken portal "this fool out here keeps babbling about a woman attacking and eating you" Bahruul says blandly flicking an annoying glance at Markie "Perhaps you should open the door before I am forced to brain this idiot and smash down the door to come to your aid" the big bous suggests with a growl.


----------



## jkason (Jul 28, 2006)

*Byntrou, roguishly sorcerous barbarian*



			
				D20Dazza said:
			
		

> "And everything is alright?" Bahruul queries through the oaken portal "this fool out here keeps babbling about a woman attacking and eating you" Bahruul says blandly flicking an annoying glance at Markie "Perhaps you should open the door before I am forced to brain this idiot and smash down the door to come to your aid" the big bous suggests with a growl.




Byn smirks. "So far all she's done is shake Keryth's hand," he says, opening the door wide enough for Bahruul (and Destiny, if she desires) to enter.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jul 29, 2006)

All:

As Byntrou opens the door wider for Nahruul, Destiny declines the invitation.  "I'll keep a watch out here for anyone taking interest in our activities.  And ... I'll do my best to keep Markie here from doing anything stupid.

With the door open, Bahruul can see the woman to whom Byntrou and Keryth are speaking.  She appears to be about Markie's age.  The temple itself looks as though it is being slowly renovated. There are obvious holy symbols still in place, but there are also small pieces of furniture like the pair of chairs along the far wall. 

Ellayna answers Keryth, "Any help that you could offer to protect my sanity would be quite welcome."


----------



## unleashed (Jul 30, 2006)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

Keryth nods to Ellayna, before turning towards the doors. “I don’t suppose anyone has the ability to put someone to sleep...do they?”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jul 30, 2006)

With the doors open, Destiny can hear Keryth's question rather easily and she shakes her head from side to side.  "Not unless you want me to bring him to the point of ..."  She mouths the word "death" but decides that speaking the word might not be the most appropriate of conversations with a mentally unstanble man in the room.

Ellayna turns to Byntrou and reasserts her hand.  "Now that you know I am not some thing risen from death, it is indeed good to meet you."


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 31, 2006)

"It is indeed a pleasure m'lady" Bahruul says a little abashed, quickly composing himself he turns to Keryth "I can put someone to sleep but they might wake with an aching head" the large bous suggests as he steps through the door, a wicked glint in his eyes. Before anyone can protest he continues "Just give me a couple of hours and several bottles of whiskey" he chuckles deeply.


----------



## jkason (Jul 31, 2006)

*Byntrou, roguishly sorcerous barbarian*



			
				Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> With the doors open, Destiny can hear Keryth's question rather easily and she shakes her head from side to side.  "Not unless you want me to bring him to the point of ..."  She mouths the word "death" but decides that speaking the word might not be the most appropriate of conversations with a mentally unstanble man in the room.
> 
> Ellayna turns to Byntrou and reasserts her hand.  "Now that you know I am not some thing risen from death, it is indeed good to meet you."




Pausing a moment to give Keryth a once over--and noting he seems none the worse for his contact--Byntrou reaches out and shakes the lady's hand.

"Likewise, I'm sure."


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Aug 10, 2006)

Ellayna looks to the third one who enters (Bahruul) and after harmlessly shaking Byntrou's hand she steps a bit backwards as though she were beginning to feel intimidated by being surrounded now by two 'strangers' and a rather large party.  Ellayna is not defensive, and her step backwards truly seems to be more of a subconscious action than a choice.

"That is okay.  I would not want Markie to be harmed in the process.  I have lived with him for some time this way, more time will not hurt me.  He has lost enough already.  I do appreciate your offer."

Turning back to eryth she adds, "So, did you stop in here to really see that Markie has lost his mind or are you here merely to prove I am not dead, or is there another way I can help you?"


----------



## jkason (Aug 11, 2006)

*Byntrou, roguishly sorcerous barbarian*



			
				Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Turning back to eryth she adds, "So, did you stop in here to really see that Markie has lost his mind or are you here merely to prove I am not dead, or is there another way I can help you?"




Byntrou cuts in at the question.

"Well, we're also concerned about just what happened to the other caretakers of this place: the priests."


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 11, 2006)

Bahruul stands quietly in the doorway listening to the conversation taking place inside.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Aug 11, 2006)

As Bahruul takes a les dominant stance and seems to meld into the shadows, Ellayna resumes a less guarded pose and even extends a hand of greeting.  "I suppose I shouldn't be rude..."

She then replies to Byntrou, "The priests felt the urge to investigate the mines over some sort artifact.  Haven't seen 'em since.  Of course given what you can see happening to Markie from the mines, I don't know as I'd expect to see 'em again, either.  If they lost their mind in the mines, they'd never find their way out."


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 14, 2006)

"Has no one tried to find them?" Bahruul asks in his deep bass rumble.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Aug 15, 2006)

Ellayna replies, "I haven't heard about anyone trying.  There are a few reasons working against it.  First off, nobody but the miners should be going down them holes because it's just too easy to get lost in the dark.  And if miners go about trying to do blind searches for a lost party they aren't going to get paid for it and if they do that too often pretty soon their family just doesn't eat.  I suppose the miners and their families are caught between a rock and a hard place.  They've gotta make a living, but nobody wants to see the priests forgotten, either.  Besides, nothing but trouble has come from the mines.  Shouldn't they be forgotten and left in peace?"


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 15, 2006)

"Well I for one would like to know what has happened to these holy men" Bahruul says, a note of horror in his voice at the woman's indifference to the priest's plight "Is there anyone who can guide us in the mines? I intend to mount a search for the clergy"


----------



## jkason (Aug 15, 2006)

*Byntrou, roguishly sorcerous barbarian*



			
				D20Dazza said:
			
		

> "Well I for one would like to know what has happened to these holy men" Bahruul says, a note of horror in his voice at the woman's indifference to the priest's plight "Is there anyone who can guide us in the mines? I intend to mount a search for the clergy"




"Actually, if you wouldn't mind, good lady," Byntrou says. "It might help us if we could see any writings the priests may have left behind? Perhaps searches for them yeilded nothing because there wasn't sufficient insight into into their motives in going below?"


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Aug 15, 2006)

Ellanya smiles evasively at Bahruul's assertion.

To Byntrou she adds, her coy smile turning into a grin as she points to a door along the right wall.  "Can't get into the room, but you're welcome to try.  Been locked up tight.  And ... nobodies come lookin' for 'em.  I think Markie scares the people away.  They just come and drop food at the door."


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 16, 2006)

Bahruul lumbers over to the door "Just give me the word and it's open" he says over his shoulder to his friends.


----------



## jkason (Aug 21, 2006)

*Byntrou, roguishly sorcerous barbarian*



			
				D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Bahruul lumbers over to the door "Just give me the word and it's open" he says over his shoulder to his friends.




Byntrou holds up a restraining hand and smiles. 

"I know it's been a while since you've gotten to break anything, Bahruul, and I know how that can frustrate you, but let me try first?"

So saying, Byntrou crosses to the door, examining it and its lock, looking for traps. When he's satisfied, he pulls out various instruments from the folds of his cloak and sets about trying to pick the lock.


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 22, 2006)

Bahruul stands impatiently beside Byn "Can't get it eh _petik_? Move aside, let me have a go then" he says as he rocks from foot to foot.


----------



## unleashed (Aug 22, 2006)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

Finally breaking his silence, Keryth remarks, “Give him a few minutes first, Bahruul, as I’d rather we don’t break anything if it’s possible.”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Aug 22, 2006)

[Sblock=OOC]Sorry about the absence of posting for a bit.  My life suddenly got very busy.  I did two concerts this past weekend ...[/Sblock]

Byntrou works for a few minutes, but seems to be ineffective.

[Sblock=Byntrou OOC]
Byntrou searches, and as best as he can he determines that there are no traps associated with the handle/lock mechanism in the door.  He also is confident that there are no traps on this side of the door.

However, after making several attempts to disarm the lock he fails each time.  Byntrou struggles to find out where to even start with the lock.  It is not so much that the lock is much more complex than Byntrou's skill as it is that the lock seems to be too simple - almost even missing parts that would seem necessary for the lock to mechanically function properly.[/Sblock]


----------



## jkason (Aug 24, 2006)

*Byntrou, roguishly sorcerous barbarian*

Byntrou's brow furrows as he stands, returning his tools to their various pockets. 

"There's something ... not right ... about this lock," he says, turning to the others. "I don't know how else to describe it. So far as I can tell, it shouldn't even be _able_ to lock."

Byn holds up a hand before Bahruul can step in. "Before we go bashing it, _petik_--" here he turns to Keryth, "Keryth, do you have a means of telling if the doors barred by any magics?"


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 27, 2006)

Bahruul waits impatiently for permission to bash.


----------



## unleashed (Aug 29, 2006)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“Yes, I can see if there is magic upon the door...just give me a moment,” Keryth says, before casting _detect magic_ and looking at the door.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Aug 29, 2006)

[Sblock=Keryth]Keryth detects that there is magic present.

OOC: Should Keryth try to determine the school of magic ... he does not suceed.[/Sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Aug 30, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Nonlethal Force]







			
				Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Keryth detects that there is magic present.
> 
> OOC: Should Keryth try to determine the school of magic ... he does not succeed.



OOC: Keryth will do the full 3 round view as he's going to be thorough, and I'm not surprised he can't determine the school of magic as it's a 11+ check for him considering his lack of adequate Spellcraft training. So is there just 1 aura (2nd round of the spell)?[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Aug 30, 2006)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“There is indeed magic present on the door, though I can’t determine what kind. Perhaps it’s an illusion of some kind, though it could be some form of barring magic,” Keryth offers.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Aug 30, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Keryth]Yeah, just one magic presence indicated by the spell.  Sorry, I meant to mention that bit earleir.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 30, 2006)

"So can you do somethng about it or should I break it?" Bahruul asks a little tentatively, eyeing the strange portal with skepticism.


----------



## unleashed (Aug 30, 2006)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“No, I can’t do anything about the magic on the door or the door itself, my large friend, but I can probably make it whole once again tomorrow..._if_ you manage to smash it to pieces,” Keryth chuckles, as he notices Bahruul eyeing to door. “Would you like a little enhancement to your already prodigious might, before making the attempt?”

[SBLOCK=OOC]Keryth will cast _bull’s strength_ on Bahruul if he replies in the affirmative, there are no other options offered or requests made not to break the door down, and of course if Bahruul still wishes to break the door down after his skeptical eyeing of said portal. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 31, 2006)

"I'm always up for a challenge" Bahruul says with a grin "Cast away" he demands as he positons himself before the door, ready to try and smash his way through it.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Aug 31, 2006)

As Bahruul lines up his attempt and Keryth casts his spell of support, the door doesn't even remotely budge. In fact, from an observers perspective the door doesn't even bow in the middle where it is supported the least.

Destiny shakes her head a bit and adds, "I know this is little consolation, but if you would like I can see beyond the door like I did before with the scorpion.  I won't be able to move anything, but I can at least see what's there."

Ellayna looks keenly interested at knowing what's behind the door.  She adds, "Perhaps you can defeat the magic on another day if you find out what's behind the door is worth it?"


----------



## unleashed (Aug 31, 2006)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“It’s definitely worth a look if you wouldn’t mind, Destiny. As Ellayna says, it’ll hopefully tell us whether it’s worth our time to try again,” Keryth says, echoing Ellayna’s thoughts.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Aug 31, 2006)

Destiny closes her eyes and focuses for a minute as she did before with the room holding the scorpion.

"It's dark, there aren't any windows in the room.  There are a few very small crack that are letting a bit of filtered light through.  It seems to be primarily a library of sorts.  There are shelves - and books all over them.  I can't see it well enough to determine what kind of books, though."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 1, 2006)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“Well that makes sense, they wouldn’t want too much light getting to any older or more fragile tomes,” Keryth says, as he walks over to the door. “Hmm, Bahruul’s attempt at the door definitely gives the impression all is not as it seems,” he remarks, as he begins tapping soundly on the door with the hilt of his dagger, to determine if it sounds the same as it looks.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 1, 2006)

[Sblock=Keryth]Tapping the door does indicate that the door is wood.  Granted, it does sound like a solid wood door - and not one of those cheaper hollow doors that they often use in the bigger cities - but it is clearly not a door that contains iron on the inside, for example.[/Sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 1, 2006)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“Definitely seems to be a wood door, thought it’s a very solid one. Hmm, I wonder...” Keryth says, as he takes his holy symbol from around his neck, placing it firmly against the lock, before channelling the power of his faith though the symbol.

[SBLOCK=OOC]Using a turn undead attempt, just in case it wasn't clear.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 1, 2006)

Bahruul, mightily pleased with his enhanced strength, is nonetheless quite angry and glowers at the door with frustration.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 1, 2006)

Keryth attempt to unlock the door diffuses harmlessly against the outside surface of the door.  Unfortunately, the door is still rather tightly shut.

Ellayna adds, observing the party's movements and comments closely, "A good try, man of faith.  And don't worry about your great strength being compromised, unique one.  Nobody else has succeeded either."

Destiny adds, "I wonder if those books back there would be any help to us anyway.  I mean ... I suppose it could go either way.  This could be a distraction to our efforts, but there is the chance that something abck there might really help, too.  I wish I was able to manipulate things when I view them from a distance, but I can't"


----------



## unleashed (Sep 1, 2006)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

Keryth pats Bahruul on the shoulder after his own failed attempt, “Ellayna’s right, Bahruul. The priests have obviously gone to some effort to make entry extremely difficult, if not impossible, without either powerful magic or the correct trigger. It’s definitely no reflection on you.”

“That’s exactly it Destiny, we just don’t know...though the mystery of why the priests felt this room in particular required such a strong defense almost begs to be investigated. It will need to be left for another day though, as the priests themselves must be our first priority.”


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 4, 2006)

"So let's go and find us some priests that can solve the mystery of the magical door" suggests Bahruul "Seems to me that we're worrying at the foilage instead of digging at the roots. Enough time wasted here, action is what I require"


----------



## unleashed (Sep 7, 2006)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“Well I guess we’d best find a location to start our search then. Ellayna, could you tell us which mine the priests took the artifact from, and if it’s not the same one, also the mine they didn’t return from?” Keryth asks.


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 7, 2006)

"Well done Keryth, leading from the front foot" Bahruul says with a grin and a wink "After all, we are in your territory here. What would you have done if you were in the priest's position?"


----------



## unleashed (Sep 7, 2006)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“My territory? Not much more than yours I’d imagine, Bahruul, after having lived a nomadic life for the last two decades. I suppose though, that the priests may have gained the services of a miner to guide them in the depths, but that still doesn’t tell us which mine they were exploring for the corrupting influence they seemed concerned about,” Keryth replies, as he awaits Ellayna’s response.


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 7, 2006)

"Well you _are_ all the religious types" Bahruul says, referring to Keryth and the missing priests with a hearty chuckle and a pat on the back for his friend.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 7, 2006)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“True, though I don’t serve their deity or in the same way as they do, by ministering to a fixed community where I would know the inhabitants...so I wouldn’t even presume to know how they think,” Keryth chuckles good-naturedly, as he expands upon the statement he made moments ago. “That would be like me saying you know how all warriors think or all bous for that matter.”


----------



## jkason (Sep 7, 2006)

*Byntrou, roguishly sorcerous barbarian*



			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> “That would be like me saying you know how all warriors think or all bous for that matter.”




Byntrou grins and shakes his head. "Don't go encouraging such notions, Keryth," Byntrou says. "He's already got the prophesy to feul his ego. Let's not convince him he speaks for all our kind while we're at it."


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 7, 2006)

[Sblock=OOC]Well RPed, guys![/Sblock]



			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> “Ellayna, could you tell us which mine the priests took the artifact from, and if it’s not the same one, also the mine they didn’t return from?” Keryth asks.




Ellayna nods and explains, "It's from the main tunnel leading out of town.  No doubt you passed near it when you came into town, assuming you came from the direction of Dullstown - which most people do.  You probably didn't see the mine entrance because it's around a few small rock embankments, just enough to hide it from the road."

She pauses and thinks for a bit. "I doubt the mining guild will let you in, though.  They've monetary rights to that mine - or so I'm told.  Don't let just anyone snoop around."



			
				jkason said:
			
		

> Byntrou grins and shakes his head. "Don't go encouraging such notions, Keryth," Byntrou says. "He's already got the prophesy to feul his ego. Let's not convince him he speaks for all our kind while we're at it."




At this Ellayna tilts her head with interest while Byntrou speaks and then looks to Bahruul.  "So, not only are you unique in appearance, you are significant in person, too?"


----------



## unleashed (Sep 8, 2006)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*



			
				jkason said:
			
		

> Byntrou grins and shakes his head. "Don't go encouraging such notions, Keryth," Byntrou says. "He's already got the prophesy to feul his ego. Let's not convince him he speaks for all our kind while we're at it."



“No we wouldn’t want that, would we,” Keryth remarks with a grin.



			
				Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Ellayna nods and explains, "It's from the main tunnel leading out of town.  No doubt you passed near it when you came into town, assuming you came from the direction of Dullstown - which most people do.  You probably didn't see the mine entrance because it's around a few small rock embankments, just enough to hide it from the road."
> 
> She pauses and thinks for a bit. "I doubt the mining guild will let you in, though.  They've monetary rights to that mine - or so I'm told.  Don't let just anyone snoop around."



“No, we didn’t see the mine entrance when we came into town...though we weren’t exactly looking for it at the time,” Keryth notes, as he considers their options. “I guess we’ll need to speak with someone with the authority to speak for the mining guild then. So is there someone here we could speak to, or will we need to head to one of the larger towns?” he asks Ellayna.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 8, 2006)

Ellayna replies, "No, the miners here in this town forced out the mining guild from Dullstown about 10 years ago.  They set up their own operation.  You'll want to speak to Marcus.  I think most days he can be found in the office near the mine entrance."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 8, 2006)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“Good, that saves us a few days travel at the very least. Well, I guess we should head over and see if Marcus will let us into the mines, though I’ll try a simple healing blessing on Markie before we leave, and see if it helps,” Keryth says with a smile, as he walks back out to the foyer of the church, looking for Markie.


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 8, 2006)

With a mysterious smile Bahruul winks at Ellayna and declines to answer her question instead the big bous says "Yes! To the mines" as he walks out the front door "You know things would be much easier if I did know what all warriors and bous thought" he says rubbing at his chin "Something to think about"


----------



## jkason (Sep 8, 2006)

*Byntrou, roguishly sorcerous barbarian*

Byntrou shakes his head with a smile at Bahruul's whim, following the others out and on to find the mine office.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 8, 2006)

Keryth finds Markie still cowering by the door, although he has moved from just inside the front door to just outside the door to the room with Ellayna inside.  It seems quite apparent that while a bit fearful of what is happening inside, he ahs been eavesdropping.

He looks up to KEryth and says, "Don't hurt me.  If you can resist her power I fear you more.  Don't hurt me."

Any glance back to Ellayna shows that she has a resigned look on her face - as lost about Markie's comments as anyone else.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 9, 2006)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“Don’t fear Markie, I have no intention of hurting you,” Keryth says, in a soft calm voice as he approaches, “I’m got to try and help you like the priests here once did.” When he reaches Markie, he invokes the power of Bahamut and bestows a _cure light wounds_ spell on him, assuming he’ll stay still enough to receive it...even though he fears it will do little to help with Markie’s current state of mind.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 9, 2006)

The powers gather with Keryth, although his suspicions prove right.  Markie stays still long enough to be touched, but leaps back as soon as the magical aura passes through Keryth and onto him.  "No ... no ... no ... don't ... no ... " he exclaims after the spell is cast.

He seems to have been completely unable to grasp the intent of the spell, although at the same time he shows no worse for wear either.  He brushes his arms and legs as if trying to shake off imaginary spiders or other insects.  He is now completely absorbed in whatever he sees that it is as if the others no longer exist in his world.  As he shakes, he even glances in the direction of the party, but his glance is vacant as if they simply don't register to Markie.

[Sblock=OOC]Ready to move on to the mine entrance?[/Sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 9, 2006)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“Sorry Ellayna, but it seems my prayer had little or no effect, so you’ll have to deal with him as best you can,” Keryth says with an appologetic smile. “Hopefully we’ll find a solution in the mines though, so let’s go see if we can get in and begin our search.”


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 10, 2006)

Bahruul stomps down the road in the direction of the mine entrance.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 12, 2006)

Ellayna shrugs and says, "Thanks for trying."  She doesn't seem surprised it failed.

Walking back down towards the direction they came, the party spies a road that shoots off to the side just as Ellayna spoke.  Not far down the road, they can see that the road narrows between two slopes that rise on each side of the road.  There is hardly ten feet between the steep inclines, and there appears to be a secure gate and walled checkpoint.  The wall looks to be stone and mortal with a solid looking two paned gate.  The left door looks anchored to the ground and the right door of the gate looks sturdy.  It appears to be solid wood reinforced with iron.

Two guards - one looks like a human and the other looks like a half-orc - spot the party before the party can spot them.  Rather than approach the party, they stand infront of the closed gate and allow the party to come to them.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 12, 2006)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

Stepping to the fore as they approach the gate, and it’s guardians, Keryth says, “Good day gentlemen, we wish to speak with Marcus on a matter concerning the mines, and the priests who have not returned.”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 12, 2006)

The half-orc looks confused and after exchanging a look with the other guard he thinks for a bit and says, "We don't got a Marcus here."

The other guard says, "But we do have a Martaan.  He is the mine manager.  Are you sure you got the name right?"


----------



## unleashed (Sep 12, 2006)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“Well, Marcus was the name we were given, though many things seem to be different than at first telling around here,” Keryth remarks, to yet another strange clash of information. “I guess we’ll want to talk with Martaan then, if he’s in charge here.”


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 12, 2006)

Bahruul stands behind Keryth, subtly adding his weight to the argument.


----------



## jkason (Sep 12, 2006)

*Byntrou, roguishly sorcerous barbarian*

Byntrou remains silent, as well, preferring to let Keryth use his people skills on the group's behalf. He occupies himself by examining the gate as well as he can from a distance, wondering idly if his newly-acquired skills might be of more use here than they were in the church.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 13, 2006)

[Sblock=Byntrou]Byntrou is able to determine that his skills would likely be of more use than Byntrou's strength.  This door looks designed to keep out the strong.  It doesn't really look designed at all to be worried about the sneaky.  The lock appears to be a simple one, and by the look of things it may not even be locked in its current state.  Of course, there are the guards standing in front of it.[/Sblock]

The guards nod to each other.  The human adds, "Martaan is a busy man, and the priests chose to go down on their own.  Is that your sole order of business I can tell Martaan that you are interested in?"


----------



## unleashed (Sep 14, 2006)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“Yes, that would be it I think. To put it simply, and to save both Martaan’s time and our own, we want to ask permission to seek the priests in your mines,” Keryth replies.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 14, 2006)

The human guard nods and disappears through the gate, leaving the half-orc to guard the door.  Assuming nobody in the party has anything else to do, they wait outside for almost 30 minutes before the human guard returns.  He ahs five other guards in tow, and they are only visible for the brief instant that the human guard opens the door.  Once he slips through he says, "Martaan has agreed to allow you into the deeper areas of the mine.  However, you can only get there if you are escorted there and back.  For your own safety - the mines are dangerous places - of course."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 14, 2006)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“Fine by me, as I was going to ask about a guide at least, should we be given permission. So how many _escorts_ are we going to have along with us?” Keryth asks.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 14, 2006)

"Five." the human guard says very matter-of-factly.  "As I said, the mines are a dangerous place.  If you know about the dissapearance of the priests, then you already know this much to be true.  Martaan has authorized the guards to take you up to where the mine shaft interescts the anceint tunnel that was unearthed.  They will go no further.  They have been instructed to disarm the temporary barrier we erected once it was obvious that the priests were not coming back.  They carry food and rations for three days.  They will wait for you you at the intersection of the mine and the ancient tunnels, guarding the passage.  After three full days, they will leave a small token hidden on your side of the barrier and reactivate the barrier.  From that time on, you will not be able to return to the surface using our mine shaft unless you find the token and use it to contact us.  Should you do so, we will sent the guards to escort you back to the surface.  These are their orders, Martaan has strictly ordered them to have no deviation from these orders.  They will provide no supplies for you and your friends, I would suggest stocking up at our general store.  The prices are nearly double what you can find in the bigger towns, but you pay for convenience."

He seems to wait once he has finished for an indication as to whether the party has further questions or if they are ready.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 15, 2006)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“Yes, we had heard that. Well, I suppose we’d better stock up, so if you could point us to your general store, we’ll head over once everyone is satisfied here,” Keryth remarks, looking around his companions to see if they have anything to ask.


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 15, 2006)

"Just a query before we go" Bahruul says from the back of the group "Is there a reason we can not have the token before we enter the mines? Is there a reason you can you not show us where it will be hidden? We may need to exit in a hurry and not have time to search for the bloody thing"


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 15, 2006)

The guard opens the gate as Bahruul speaks, allowing the party to meet their escort.  Judging by the look of them, the escort team consists of four melee specialists and one who is not.  

The melee specialists all seem to be wearing some type of leather armor and carry both swords and morningstars.  Two of them carry heavy shields and two of them carry light shields.  Each of their shields are strapped to teir back so as to not be in the way during walking.

The one who is not a melee specialist looks a bit older than the rest, also still not yet middle aged by any measure of age.  His fingers are long and bony.  He seems unarmed, but he wears a thick and heavy green cloak.  The guard that the party has been talking to nods to this one in particular as they reach the otehr side of the gate.

The robed (apparent) leader picks up on Bahruul's question.  "There is no reason to think that you cannot be shown the hiding place for the token.  Knowledge is power, and the power of knowledge is power that cannot be taken away from you.  You cannot carry it on your person, however, because quite honestly should you be killed and the token taken from you it could spell disaster.  In our current arangement, if you are killed there is no reason to think that whatever kills you will find a well hidden token."  His voice is solid and commanding.


----------



## jkason (Sep 15, 2006)

*Byntrou, roguishly sorcerous barbarian*



			
				Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> The robed (apparent) leader picks up on Bahruul's question.  "There is no reason to think that you cannot be shown the hiding place for the token.  Knowledge is power, and the power of knowledge is power that cannot be taken away from you.  You cannot carry it on your person, however, because quite honestly should you be killed and the token taken from you it could spell disaster.  In our current arangement, if you are killed there is no reason to think that whatever kills you will find a well hidden token."  His voice is solid and commanding.




Byntrou raises an eyebrow, but says little else. Magic, it seems, has a home even in rural mining communities. He waits to make sure Bahruul is satisfied before nodding agreement to Keryth's suggestion that they might check their supplies before beginning.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 18, 2006)

Not sensing any other need to explain objections, the robed one guides the party to the general supply store.  

[Sblock=OOC]Feel free to generate a list of needed supplies in the OOC thread.  You can assume anything in the PHB Table 7-8 (p. 128) is available, but only from the Adventuring Gear, Special Substances, and Tools and Skill Kits table.  Of course, double the listed price[/Sblock]

Once the party is finished, he establishes firm command over the more armored guards.  "Same plan as the priests, soldiers.  Aurexus and Vaadania take point.  I shall walk between your protective flanks."

He turns to the party.  You shall follow me closely.  I encouarge you not to lag to far behind.  I will be tyhe only source of light permitted in the mines until you all pass into the ancient tunnels.  From that point on, how you handle lighting is completely up to you."

Not waiting for a response - or perhaps not caring about one - he continues barking orders.  "Parsha and Ohleria will carry the rear.  You know your assignments, soldiers.  Move out."

[Sblock=OOC]Assuming the party follows without complaint ... I'm cutting forweard in time to advance the plot.[/Sblock]

Destiny moves to a position behind the robed figure and follows as they begin marching forward.  The soldiers keep near perfect step and time with each other, demonstrating a highly practiced skill in this regard.  Occasionally one or the other seems to nervously test out the hilts of their swords, especially once they enter into the darkness of the mine.

They travel several hundred feet into the mine, to the point of complete darkness overcoming the traveling group.  The robed leader calls out, "Halt! Vaadania, Extend your sword."

The brief ring of metal is head echoing through the cavern walls.  "Arack!" is commanded by the robed leader and Vaadania's sword begin to pulse with an orangish light.  The mine cavern seems to stretch on for a long distance.  The echoing of the sword continued far beyond what the party was able to see from the illumination of the sword.  The tunnel continued to narrow as the company proceeded further inaward.  Eventually the tunnels closed in on the company to a mere 10 feet across.  The robed leader stepped behind Aurexus and Vaadania as they came together.  Parsha and Oleria came together in the back as well.

The company walked for the better part of an hour, although the walking had become much more slowed on account of the rough ground.  After an hour, the lead guards turned down what appeared to be a newer tunnel that had been dug off to the side.  The leader explained, "There was some exploratory digging performed in this area.  It showed great potential for digging onyx.  Unfortunately, as you will see in a short while the digging was halted.  We recovered a fair bit of onyx, until we met with the other end."

After a few more minutes of walking the party can see a small hole and blackness beyond.  As they draw near the hole, the robed figure spoke, "Kashan." The edge of the hole twinkled momentarily as if it had been reflecting light out of a diamond and then the light vanished.

"Once you pass through the hole, you will see the ancient tunnels.  The stone work is admittedly quite magnificent, clearly the tunnels were not used for mining purposes.  On the inside, you will notice two blue stones waist high.  Below those stones are a red and an orange stone.  Below those stones are naturally colored stones to the floor.  The token will be behind the second one down of the naturally colored stones.  We will remain here for three days, guarding this exit.  Once we leave, the token will alert myself and the guards that you wish to pass through the barrier I just released.  You will have to give us time to return to the barrier after you signal.  That process will take us about an hour - possibly two."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 19, 2006)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“Understood. Thank you for your assistance,” Keryth says, stepping through the hole and lighting their lantern.


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 20, 2006)

"Yeah thanks" Bahruul says with an eager nod as he readies his weapons and checks his armour once more.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 20, 2006)

Bahruul's arms and armor seem to be in tip-top shape, not having been harmed ast all by the descent into the more humid mines.

Stepping through the hole, the party can feel a bit of warmth.  This tunnel is significantly bigger - a minimum of what appears to be a mind-blowing twenty feet across as far as the eye can see.  The stonework is simply magnificaent.  From Byntrou's wais heigh and down there is not a single colored ston.  From Byntrous waist height and up there is not a single stone that is not colored!  The stone don't mesh to make any pattern or piscture, but the fact that they are all colored is noticeable.  It is unclear without further inspection if the stones are naturally colored or painted with a fine oil or powder.

The tunnel entends to the left and right, as if the mining tunnel gutted the thing from the side.  Both the right and left appear to descend, but only slightly.  The robed figure nods as an indication of good luck.  "We'll be here for three days," He says as a reminder.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 20, 2006)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“Yes, well hopefully we’ll be back by then. Which way did the priests go?” Keryth asks, as he hands the lantern to Destiny.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 20, 2006)

The robed figure smiled wryly.  "It would seem it does not matter.  Miners were found dead in both directions.  The priests initiall headed to the left.  But we left after three days.  We do not know where else they could have gone in that time period."

Destiny takes the light and shines it in bothe directions.  Either way, the tunnel extends beyond the ability of anyone to see the end.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 21, 2006)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“True, but it gives us a direction to start,” Keryth remarks, with a wry smile of his own. “Let’s go left then, as at least we know the priests went that way."


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 21, 2006)

Bahruul, suddenly all business like, draws his Greatsword from its sheath across his back, nods his head once at Keryth and cautiously leads the way down the left hand tunnel.


----------



## jkason (Sep 21, 2006)

*Byntrou, roguishly sorcerous barbarian*

Byntrou draws his scimitar and moves in behind Bahruul, putting his hand on the larger bous' shoulder.

"This place is clearly full of hazards, herdmate, though perhaps not all of them are the type you can fend off with a weapon," he says. "I've been learning something about traps of late; perhaps if I lead, we might avoid them a little better than we did the last time we were underground?" Byntrou's voice doesn't sound entirely confident that he'll catch whatever traps lie ahead, but the offer does appear genuine

[sblock=OOC]I'm not used to the trapfinding rules. Is it feasible to just say "Byntou's looking for traps as we go," or would the time to look be impractical?[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 21, 2006)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

Keryth takes his morningstar from his belt and gives a final nod to the guards, before bringing up the rear.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 21, 2006)

[Sblock=Byntrou OOC]


			
				jkason said:
			
		

> I'm not used to the trapfinding rules. Is it feasible to just say "Byntou's looking for traps as we go," or would the time to look be impractical?




Trapfinding is done via the Search skill.  Searching is typically a 1 round action for a quick search.  To do what you are asking typically follows rules akin to the "taking 20" rule.  To take 20, you use up 2 minutes but are guaranteed a nat. 20 on any skill rolls that might be needed - such as Search.

You could make such an action, but the tunnel is 20 feet across.  That means to search every square would take 8 minutes to move 5 feet forward.  Or, about 37.5 feet per hour.

If you had hunches that traps might be in the middle or the edge, you could only search certain squares.  Or, you could have everyone follow you single file and simply search the squares you are moving through.  In that case, you could take 2 minutes to search each 5 foot square and just do a long line of 5 foot squares.  This would move you at the fastest rate of 150 feet per hour.

In any case, I'll gladly let you take any of the above options or even let you come up with a new option based off of these guidelines.  Ultiamtely, though, it is up to the party to see if they want to spend the time.  I'll hold back on posting until you determine what course of action you would like to take.  That would give Byntrou time to ask advice from the rest of the party should he desire, too.[/Sblock]


----------



## jkason (Sep 22, 2006)

*Ooc*

[sblock=OOC]How about this: "quick search" the 5-foot squares we're heading through. That means it takes about 6 seconds a square, yes? Then at intersections or other areas more rife for traps (doors, noteworthy changes in architecture), we'll stop for a more thorough search? [/sblock]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 22, 2006)

jkason said:
			
		

> [sblock=OOC]How about this: "quick search" the 5-foot squares we're heading through. That means it takes about 6 seconds a square, yes? Then at intersections or other areas more rife for traps (doors, noteworthy changes in architecture), we'll stop for a more thorough search? [/sblock]




[Sblock=OOC ALL]Sure, this I would allow.  Note that it does not guarantee a success, however.  But yeah, if you want Byntrou to lead and everyone else to follow in his footsteps, I'll certainly allow this solution.  How's every else feel to Byntrou leading?

By the way, this can be an IC or an OOC decision.  Depends on if you all want to RP it out or just continue forward.  Matters not to me.[/Sblock]


----------



## jkason (Sep 22, 2006)

*Ooc*

[sblock=OOC]I figure there's still a decent chance we could trip a trap this way, but it seems a fair compromise between expediency and caution.[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 23, 2006)

[SBLOCK=OOC]If Byntrou wants to lead and search, that's between him and Bahruul...Keryth is at the back.  I guess, we'll see if such caution serves a purpose though somewhere down the track.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 24, 2006)

"lead on herdmate, lead on. Just step aside if you encounter anything that I can plunge some steel into" Bahruul says with a low growl.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 24, 2006)

The party is able to walk several hundred paces - well into the area that was too dark for them to see earlier.  As they walk, suddenly a there is a sharp ninety degree bend to the right.  Te coloration patterns along the wall continue, even to and through the bend.

Byntrou is able to stop and check more carefully for traps before going around the bend, and he finds none.  Immediately on the other side of the bend - only thirty feet down the tunnel - the party finds that the tunnel has been walled up.  The solid wall before them continues the coloration of the pattern, except for an eight foot by three foot rectangle directly in the center of the wall (from left to right) and one of the three foot ends resting along the ground. This rectangle is of a single cut stone and looks quite intentionally placed where it is.

Byntrou is also able to do a serious look for traps along the wall and along the solid rock.  Byntrou can find no sign of a trap.


----------



## jkason (Sep 25, 2006)

*Byntrou, roguishly sorcerous barbarian*

[sblock=OOC]I don't mean to keep holding us up, so I'll RP this from an assumption and change if the answer's different: Do I have to make a separate Search check to look for secret doors, or would searching for the trap cover that (since I'd be looking for signs of out-of-place elements, etc)? If I need a separate check, Byn will do that before announcing what follows here.[/sblock]

"Looks like we'll need to check the other way, folks," Byntrou says as he turns away from the wall. "Someone didn't want anyone coming this way, that much is clear. While I'm sure Bahruul would love to bash down a wall, I think we might be best off looking for a different route."


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 25, 2006)

[Sblock=Byntrou]On this count, jkason, the answer is yes, you will have to declare searching for secret doors - or at least make a stement like "Byntrou will check for secret doors at the end of every tunnel that is a dead end."  The only real way around this is if you are an elf or have some other natural bonus to auto-detect things like that.  

Besides - at places in the journey like this is where Byntrou is expected to "do his thing."  I'm sure the rest of the party would rather spend a few moments declaring Byntoru is using his abilities than just putting it on auto-pilot.  Traps are one thing, but looking for secret doors is much more significant!  Enjoy these moments as a time for Byntrou to shine rather than thinking of them as places to hold the party up.

But for what it's worth, Byntrou doesn't find any evidence of a secret door here, although upon further examination there is some evidence to believe that the solid slab of stone might serve as a portal of some sort - either a rising door, a swinging door, or something.  The stones on the floor at the base of the wall are more worn where the large solid stone is than anywhere else.[/Sblock]


----------



## jkason (Sep 26, 2006)

*Byntrou, roguishly sorcerous barbarian*

[sblock=OOC]That all works for me, Nonlethal. I've got no problem RPing those bits out and declaring. Just wasn't sure how it should be done.[/sblock]

Byntrou pauses a moment as something catches his eye. 

"Hold a moment," he mutters. He stoops to the bottom of the central stone slab, running his thick fingers along the edge of it. Then he stands, shaking his head.

"The wear along the lower edge would suggest the slab is used as some sort of entryway, but I can't find any more proof of that--nor how it might open. It's possible it was at one time a door, but now it's sealed, perhaps? I'm not sure."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 26, 2006)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“Perhaps Bahruul should give the slab a good push or try to lift it,” Keryth offers from his place at the back, as he turns to watch behind them.


----------



## jkason (Sep 27, 2006)

*Byntrou, roguishly sorcerous barbarian*



			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> “Perhaps Bahruul should give the slab a good push or try to lift it,” Keryth offers from his place at the back, as he turns to watch behind them.




Byntrou steps to the side and presents the wall. "The choice is yours, herdmate: do you want to take out some aggression on the slab and see if it moves, or should we turn back and look for perhaps a quieter entrance to the deeper levels?" Byntrou says, raising an eyebrow.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 29, 2006)

[Sblock=Daz OOC]I NPCed Bahruul to get the story rolling.  Hope its no big deal.[/Sblock]

Bahruul eagerly accepts the challenge and stows his weapon.  He sizes up the block.  "No worries."  He puts his shoulder against the rock and pushes with all his might.  Nothing happens.  He tries to slip his fingers underneath the bottom edge of the stone slab and is only ableto get the smallest of a grip.  It is enough to allow him to lift with all his might, but it only serves to give him an exercise in futility.

"Okay, few worries, then."

Suddely, beside the door one of the smaller stones slips out of place.  Actually, it is more clearly pulled out of place from the other side of the wall.  A voice calls through, speaking very broken speech.

"What you want?  Tell me password to get in.  Or, tell me story that make me laugh.  Either way, not particular."  The voice sounds oddly familiar - but none of the party is able to place it quite.  It is almost as if it is someone they met for a very short time - enough to sound familiar but not enough to make a match.

The stone is obviously designed to allow speech to pass through.  The hole only measures less than an inch in diameter on the side of the wall on which the party stands.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 30, 2006)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“Is that you, Farang?” Keryth asks, as he tries to place the voice.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 1, 2006)

"Nope!" the vice says rather chipperly.  "But would he make me laugh?"


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 1, 2006)

Bahruul puts his eye to the hole and looks through the space in the wall 'Is it a riddle ye be wanting? Or perhaps a joke? A tale of a distant land or a mighty warrior? Or mayhaps a story to chill your bones?"


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 1, 2006)

The figure laughs from behind the wall.

[Sblock=Bahruul]Looking through the hole doesn't provide much help.  Bahruul can see a shadowy room, but nothing is able to be distinctly seen through the hole.  Occasionally the illumination gets dark quickly and then light again as if someone is passing by the hole.  The object that occasionally darkens the other side is too close to the hole to make out anything than the darkness caused.[/Sblock]

"No.  Password or funny story.  That is all."


----------



## jkason (Oct 2, 2006)

*Byntrou, roguishly sorcerous barbarian*



			
				Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> "No.  Password or funny story.  That is all."




"So, three humans of my acquaintance all walked into a bar the other day. I found that quite odd, since you would have thought the last one should notice when the first two bashed their heads on the bloody thing."


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 3, 2006)

[Sblock=jkason]Bonus XP awarded: 100 XP

I was wondering who was going to finally step up and put something forward.  The award was definately scaled to the attempt, however.  But in answering you win the reward![/Sblock]

The figure behind laughs a little at first and then quite profoundly.  The sound of grating stone can be heardfor almost a minute before the stone slab in the wall jerks into motion.  After several more grinding minutes in which the stone slab slowly recedes back and then eventually it turns to the left and opens the hole to the other side.  The voice from behind the wall continues, "Coulda been funnier, but that'll do."  The voice grows strong as the figure approaches the opening.  As the figure comes into view he stops cold.

"What are you two?"  The figure stares at Bahruul and Byntrou.  "I know of Humans and Asters, but I've never met ones like you."  The figure takes a firmly defensive - yet inquisitive - stance.

Standing before the party is Markie.  His voice is a bit different.  Confident ... and sane.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 3, 2006)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“Well, well...this is strange indeed...we just left you paranoid and deranged at the church...with your wife,” Keryth remarks, looking somewhat baffled by the appearance of a second Markie.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 3, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> paranoid and deranged




At these words Markie frowns terrifically and looks substantially angered.  "Yes.  And who's fault is that?" He exclaims in troubled anger with a hint of frustration.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 3, 2006)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“I have no idea...your _other self_ just seems quite troubled and fearful of pretty much everything...especially Ellayna...he thinks she’s going to hurt him,” Keryth shrugs, “So how did you end up being...separated...like this...if that’s what’s going on of course?”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 3, 2006)

Markie listens to Keryth and then smiles.  "So you do not know, then?"  He exhales and his glance falls to the floor.  "We are seperated irrevocably on account of the force magic of the ones who broke into our sacred halls."

He extends a hand to welcome Keryth, Bahruul, Destiny, and Byntrou in past the archway - obviously familiar with the human custom of shaking hands.  "Please, come in.  I must reset the stone and cannot bring myself to do so while you are outside."


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 3, 2006)

Stepping inside Bahruul grasps the man's hand "I and my herdmate are Bous" he says indicating Byn "And you have a story that we must here, we've come looking for the priets you see"


----------



## unleashed (Oct 3, 2006)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“Ah, well that explains a few things,” Keryth remarks, shepherding the others through the archway after Bahruul, before passing through himself and shaking Markie’s hand.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 3, 2006)

Upon entering the room, it appears to be a simple entrance room.  There are two doors - one to the right and one straight ahead.  The room is light by small light green crystals which are ont the wall, well within the reach of Byntrou, Bahruul, and Keryth.  The furniture in the room is sparse as only three stools are set out - and each of them are near the position where the hole in the wall appeared.  Inside, the pattern of stripes of color pass down the walls just as they had on the other side of the wall.

Markie looks at the party as they enter and continues, "Please, if you would, stand over by one of the other doors.  The stone moving mechanism isn't so much dangerous as it is loud.  As you saw when it was moved earlier it is quite slow - of no threat to anyone."

Assuming the party follows Markie's directions as the approach the far right corner of the room the can spot an object hanging on the wall.  It appears to be a torc* that could be worn around the neck, although instead of having large rounded ends they are flattened out so as to be 2 times as wide as the rest of the torc.

*Torc:  For those of you unaccostemed to the jewelry of ancient celts especially, a torc is a solidmetal "horseshoe" shaped piece of jewelry that can be as thick as an inch in diameter or more, although most torcs are smaller than that.  They are typically worn around the neck, but can be worn around the arm or wrist as well.  Because one side is open, torcs normally had a solid round mass on each end of the horseshoe shape to keep the torc from sliding off innappropriately.  In Celtic custom, the torc represented a leader of a tribe.  That may or may not translate here ... it is for you to figure out if you are so inclined.  [I assumed you all were familiar with what a torc is, but I thought that I'd put this here just in case.]


----------



## jkason (Oct 3, 2006)

*Byntrou, roguishly sorcerous barbarian*

As Byntrou shakes this Markie's hand, a thought occurs to him. As the party is moving toward the torc, he says, "Force magic. You mean the barrier we passed through earlier? But were you separated from the other Markie, or from the sane Ellayna? As we hear tell it, there are--or were--two of her, as well."


----------



## unleashed (Oct 3, 2006)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“As Bahruul has said, we’ve come seeking the priests from the temple above...did they pass this way?” Keryth asks, once the door is closed, “Though seeing what the miners have dug into, I’m intrigued to know what this place is and who built it...”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 3, 2006)

As Markie removes a few stones from the wall to the right of where they entered - and thus on the opposite side of the room - Destiny adds, "I hear you, Byntrou.  And I'm just creeped out by how similar they look - 'cept one's sane and talks more understandably."  Markie begins to pull a few hidden levers and the door grinds to a close.

At Byntrou's question, Markie smiles.  "Two?  Ah, yes.  Right you are.  Two.  They have both been seperated from us because of your force magic."

He waits until the door completely shuts and as Keryth asks a question he thoroughly evaluates the door to make sure it has been sealed properly.  Once Keryth is done he answers as he works, "The priests came.  And then they returned.  Many weeks ago.  They were allowed to pass through the force barrier, though we were not."


----------



## jkason (Oct 3, 2006)

*Byntrou, roguishly sorcerous barbarian*



			
				Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> As Markie removes a few stones from the wall to the right of where they entered - and thus on the opposite side of the room - Destiny adds, "I hear you, Byntrou.  And I'm just creeped out by how similar they look - 'cept one's sane and talks more understandably."  Markie begins to pull a few hidden levers and the door grinds to a close.




Byntrou nods in agreement with Destiny's feelings in regard to Markie's seeming twin, but says nothing as the door closes. His hand does tighten slightly on the handle of his scimitar, however.



> He waits until the door completely shuts and as Keryth asks a question he thoroughly evaluates the door to make sure it has been sealed properly.  Once Keryth is done he answers as he works, "The priests came.  And then they returned.  Many weeks ago.  They were allowed to pass through the force barrier, though we were not."




Byntrou looks to the others, frowning. "If that's true, then did we just walk down here lead by the men who actually know the fate of the priests?" He cocks his head a moment before adding tentatively, "Perhaps my Common isn't what it should be, but isn't 'we' the plural pronoun? Shall we assume you are not alone down here?"


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 3, 2006)

Markie claps his hands loudly and smiles.  "Alone?  We are far from alone!  We are many.  Hundreds, perhaps more.  Hard to tell, really - even for us."  He seems suddenly rather excited.

"Oh yes, you wondered who built this place.  My people have lived her for as long as the stories are told.  So I assume that my people did.  Yet, our _identity_ is not wrapped up in our accomplishments, so the tales of who built this place are nonexistant." 

He approaches the party and bows suddenly, clasping his hands before him.  He looks to want to pass between the party.  "Pardon me, but I would like to get to the mind-torc on the wall if I could."


----------



## unleashed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*



			
				jkason said:
			
		

> Byntrou looks to the others, frowning. "If that's true, then did we just walk down here lead by the men who actually know the fate of the priests?"



“Yes, it would seem that way, though I can’t see much advantage to the miners if the priests disappear...they lose someone to treat their wounds and gain nothing,” Keryth remarks, looking at Markie curiously...something about the man not sitting right with him.



			
				Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> He approaches the party and bows suddenly, clasping his hands before him.  He looks to want to pass between the party.  "Pardon me, but I would like to get to the mind-torc on the wall if I could."



“Hmm, a moment please...we’d like to ask a few more questions first, as if the priests are no longer here, we really have little reason to stay,” he says, stopping Markie reaching the mind-torc for the moment, wondering if his attitude will change when he cannot reach it...as he ponders what it might do, “Who are your people exactly, and how long have they been down here?”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 4, 2006)

Markie pauses, allowing Keryth to ask his questions.  While the torc is obviously important to him, Markie does not seem impatient or agitated.  He looks toward Keryth as Keryth speaks to him.  He replies and a slight frown comes to his face.  "I'd rather show you my people to be honest.  As far as having no reason to stay, I'd suggest you have no reason to leave, either.  You just arrived!"


----------



## unleashed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“The problem is that we have a task to complete...finding the priests, who by your own words left your halls weeks ago...so if they’re not here, we really do need to continue our search for them, elsewhere,” Keryth replies plainly. “If that task was completed though, I’m sure we could spare a little time to meet your people and enjoy your hospitality.”


----------



## jkason (Oct 4, 2006)

*Byntrou, roguishly sorcerous barbarian*

Byntrou remains quiet, watching both Keryth and Markie's reactions, and trying to stay close should he need to strike.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 4, 2006)

Markie simply shrugs.  "Well, it's ultimately your call.  I'll let you leave if you need me to.  It'll just take a moment to open up that door, though."


----------



## unleashed (Oct 5, 2006)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

Keryth looks around at his companions, as Markie offers to open the door, “Well, I suppose it wouldn’t hurt to see where the priests went at least...perhaps we can find what drew them down here. You’re sure they didn’t come back? Is it possible another of your people let them in?”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 5, 2006)

Markie replies with a most unusual smile on his face.  "Possible.  Although unlikely.  Truth be told, I am but a humble gatekeeper so I'd honestly not know if they were let back in through the other end.  As I said before, there are hundreds of us here - keeping track of everyone can be rather difficult."


----------



## unleashed (Oct 5, 2006)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“Let’s continue onward then, if no one objects...as the priests are definitely not where they should be,” Keryth remarks, looking to his companions for confirmation this time.

[SBLOCK=OOC]Well I tried to make him angry or refuse to let us out. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 5, 2006)

Standing in front of the torc Bahruul watches the conversation intently, as soon as the party is ready to move on Bahruul moves to the front and leads the way.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 5, 2006)

[Sblock=OOC]Yes, yes you did.  Fortunately this guard is one cool customer, no?  [/Sblock]

Once Bahruul and Keryth stop barring the gatekeeper from the mind-torc and focus on moving onward, the gatekeeper very calmly walks to the mind-torc and removes it from the wall.  As he takes it off the wall in one motion he slips it onto his head so that the stretched out flat pieces fit above and just behind his ears.  The solid metal horseshoe part stretches around his head - just above his eyes.

As soon as the torc is in place, an audible sound such as a decent wind (OOC: or, to be anachronistic, that of a car passing by a stationary person at about 40 miles per hour) can be heard.  No movement of air can be felt, however.  The sound is gone as mysteriously as it came.

[Sblock=OOC]Is the party wanting to go through the door opposite the stone gate they entered in or through the door in the wall to the right?  I've given you no clues as to what lies beyond ... so you don't have the ability to discern.  It's purely a random choice.[/Sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 5, 2006)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

[SBLOCK=OOC]Yes he is...I just don’t know whether he cares what we do or not. [/SBLOCK]“Well, shall we go meet your people then...perhaps one of them has seen the priests since they last passed this way,” Keryth suggests, waiting for Markie to choose a door.


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 5, 2006)

"Yes! Onwards Markie, show us what's behind the door"


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 5, 2006)

Markie replies, as he sets the mind-torc back against the wall, "Which door?  We have two.  And alas, I am but a humble gatekeeper.  I'll not be able to do much but wave at you as you leave this room."  He gives a pleasant smile especially to Bahruul who seems to be filled with the adventurer's spirit.

[Sblock=OOC]Oh, he cares.  {Now ... where is that emoticon that is doing nothing but innocently whistling....  }[/Sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 5, 2006)

*Byntrou, roguishly sorcerous barbarian*

Byntrou frowns slightly, looking from one door to the other, then shrugs. "I've no sense that one is different than the other. Based purely on superstition, then, let's go right. No need going sinister if we can avoid it, yes?"


----------



## unleashed (Oct 5, 2006)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“You’re right, there doesn’t seem to be much difference...so since we are left to our own devices, the door to the right of where we entered is as good as any...unless you’d like to tell us where they lead, Markie,” Keryth responds, looking to the gatekeeper.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 5, 2006)

"Well," Markie replies.  "Since you asked.  The door straight ahead leads to the common hall.  Kinda what you surface dwellers call - a main street?  The door to the right leads to the guard quarters.  In other words, its my dwelling for when I'm serving my community as 'Guard for the Left Flank.'  But there's nothing private in there.  Well, except my wife, Ellayna.  But I bet she'd like to meet you all.  We don't meet many surface dwellers.  Actually, we didn't meet any till the miners broke through and then the priests came and left."

[Sblock=OOC MWAHAHAHAHAHA]
Confused yet?    [/Sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 5, 2006)

*Byntrou, roguishly sorcerous barbarian*

Byntrou lifts and eyebrow, looking to his fellows. He mumbles something, counting on his fingers.

"So we currently have two Markie's and _three_ Ellayna's?" He turns to Markie, not quite sure himself if his next statement is a joke or not: "I don't suppose your entire society is made up of men named Markie and women named Ellayna, is it?"

[sblock=OOC]Is this one of those brainteasers like "Larry is dead, alone on the floor in a room locked from the inside. There is broken glass and water on the floor. How did he die?" 

If so, I should warn you, I'm really bad at those.   [/sblock]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 5, 2006)

Destiny laughs outloud as Byntrou expresses the confusion that she herself feels.  Markie replies with a smile on his face - the same smile that he's carried on his face most of the time, "Oh, certainly not!  I don't think there are currently any other Markies or Ellaynas in our population.  But as I've said a few times before it is hard to keep track of everyone."

[Sblock=OOC]No, nothing even remotely resembling a riddle going on here.  Trust me.  Once the party spends some time in here they should eventually be able to figure it out.  But it certainly isn't a puzzle or a trap.  I sprung one of those on you guys already so we're good for a while.  This is just ... uniquely experienced through RP.   [/Sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 6, 2006)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

Keryth chuckles, when Byntrou asks if everyone is either a Markie or an Ellayna, “Well, let’s go meet _your_ Ellayna first then, shall we, since if we go the other way, we may not be back for a while.”

[SBLOCK=OOC]Confused...no...I sort of expected that after finding Markie...let’s just say I have a few theories about what’s going on (which I’m not going to reveal). [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 6, 2006)

MArkie waves them on and returnes to the duty at hand - sitting beside the stone gate waiting for more visitors.

The door is a simple wooden door and it isn't locked. The party can make it safely and easily through.  Sure enough, what they discover is a simple room about 20 feet square.  There is a small table in the center, several chairs around the table, two beds along the opposite wall, and what appears to be a counter for some type of food preparation.  There is a woman standing there who looks identical to the Ellayna the party met on the surface.  Without turning around she adds, "Markie, I've not yet finished with the algae and mushroom salads.  Go ahead and go back to work watching the stone.  I'll come and get you when I'm ready."  She appears to be unarmed, although her simple dress could easily conceal several weapons below her waist.

Destiny merely stares in awe, shaking her head in disbelief.

[Sblock=OOC]Yeah.  You and those theories!  Does one of them involve an enclave of magically forced polymorphed good dragons held underground by some ancient evil power?  Cause ... that'd be wrong!   

Although not a bad idea for introducing a vast number of good dragons into the world.  That would be an excellent plot device to use in the depths of the mountains between Quehalost and the civilized lands.  Hmmmmm.[/Sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 6, 2006)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“Sorry, no Markie here, he’s still outside...hello, Ellayna,” Keryth says, as she finishes speaking...seemingly taking the sight of a second Ellayna in his stride.

[SBLOCK=OOC]No, that wasn’t one of them...interesting though.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 6, 2006)

Ellayna turns around with a start.  "What the...?"  She gathers in the party, armed and armored.  "Who are you?  And how'd you get past Markie?"


----------



## unleashed (Oct 6, 2006)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“Markie let us in and said he thought you’d like to meet us, so here we are. I’m Keryth, though I feel like we’ve already met, as we’ve spent time with your double in the temple above...” Keryth offers smiling.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 6, 2006)

Ellayna frowns and shakes her head, looking to the ground.  "Poor things.  Trapped outside on the surface and all.  We all feel there loss."

After a moment of mourning she looks back up to the party and puts on a very fake smile.  "But I'm glad you all are here.  You are, then, from the surface?"


----------



## jkason (Oct 6, 2006)

*Byntrou, roguishly sorcerous barbarian*

Feeling rather uncomfortable brandishing a scimitar given how pleasant the experience has been up until now, Byntrou sheathes his blade, though he does make sure he recalls the pattern to bring magical arrows into being. Just in case.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 7, 2006)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“Yes, we are...though it seems as if we’re making you uncomfortable, so we’ll leave you to making your salads, Ellayna...sorry for intruding,” Keryth says, beginning to turn towards the door.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 7, 2006)

Ellayna adds, "Well, we don't have much need for weapons down here.  we don't get many visitors - or even intruders.  I'm just not used to seeing them.  But you all enjoy your stay here."  There still appears to be an uneasy smile upon her face.

[Sblock=Description if the party leaves]There are two doors in the room with Ellayna.  One of them is the door leading back to Markie.  The other is a door to the part'y left.  I'm assing the party would choose this door, which is also unlocked and Ellayna gives no indication they shouldn't go through it.

Outside, the party can see wat they can only suspect to be a long tunnel.  It is poorly lit by the means of a type of phosphorescent algae coverin clear crystals, giving characters with normal vision the ability to see 20 feet in either direction and that's all.  It does appear to match Markie's description fairly well.  The tunnel appears to go right and left, paralleling the tunnel that the party was in before they met Markie.

There are a few people milling about, and none of them carry any kind of weaponry.  They do all appear to be human.  Actually, upon closer inspection they all appear to be physically related to the people on the surface.  One that passes about 20 feet away looks as if he could be Tru's brother.  [OOC: If you don't remember, Tru is the husband of the woman baking the pies on the surface]

The tunnel seems to extend left and right beyond anyone's ability to distinguish an end regardless of the type of vision used.
[/Sblock]


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 8, 2006)

As the party prepares to leave Bahruul addresses the woman "You say the other two are trapped on the surface? Surface Ellayna did not indicate that. Why do you say so? And, if they are truly trapped as you say, why have you not rescued them?"


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 8, 2006)

Ellayna replies, "Trapped by the force barrier of the miners, of course.  we haven't rescued them because we canot.  Magic does not flow well among our people and their barrier is magical, no?"

With a further nod of sorrow Ellayna looks to the ground.  "Besides.  If the mining company has set up a barrier against us, what do you think they would do if they found we had been able to bypass their barrier?"

Ellayne continues to stare at the ground as she addresses Bahruul's first assertion.  "It is that very reason I suspect our friend on the surface did not tell you she was trapped.  Everyone in that town is connected one way or another to the miners.  If her secret got out, what do you think they'd do to her?  Or Markie?"

She turns her back on the party and her shoulders shrug as if she is fighting back a sob.  "I would hope the fact that you have not slaughtered me with your weapons is an indication that their secret is safe with you.  I am assuming the priests have kept their end of the agreement since they are still alive and the priests left some time ago."


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 8, 2006)

"Well then by Bretin's great horned head we will rescue them then" Bahruul swears with a growl.


----------



## jkason (Oct 8, 2006)

*Byntrou, roguishly sorcerous barbarian*



			
				Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> She turns her back on the party and her shoulders shrug as if she is fighting back a sob.  "I would hope the fact that you have not slaughtered me with your weapons is an indication that their secret is safe with you.  I am assuming the priests have kept their end of the agreement since they are still alive and the priests left some time ago."




Byntrou looks to the others, then offers the following: "Lady, so far as we're aware, the priests never made it back out of the mines. It's why we're here."


----------



## unleashed (Oct 8, 2006)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*



			
				Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Ellayne continues to stare at the ground as she addresses Bahruul's first assertion.  "It is that very reason I suspect our friend on the surface did not tell you she was trapped.  Everyone in that town is connected one way or another to the miners.  If her secret got out, what do you think they'd do to her?  Or Markie?"
> 
> She turns her back on the party and her shoulders shrug as if she is fighting back a sob.  "I would hope the fact that you have not slaughtered me with your weapons is an indication that their secret is safe with you.  I am assuming the priests have kept their end of the agreement since they are still alive and the priests left some time ago."



Keryth stops turning towards the door they entered by, his attention caught by Ellayna’s answers, “If that is the case, I’m surprised that she didn’t ask us to bring them with us though, as we told her exactly where we were heading.”

“As fo our weapons, we don’t go about slaughtering people so you needn’t fear them, Ellayna...they are so we may defend ourselves, as the surface is at times a very dangerous place...filled with many unscrupulous people.”


----------



## unleashed (Oct 8, 2006)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*



			
				jkason said:
			
		

> Byntrou looks to the others, then offers the following: "Lady, so far as we're aware, the priests never made it back out of the mines. It's why we're here."



Keryth nods at Byntrou’s assertion, “Indeed, as we told Markie, the priests did not return...”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 8, 2006)

Ellayna turns back around as she is spoken to and replies to the news of the priests, "Well, I can guarantee that they left here."


----------



## unleashed (Oct 8, 2006)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“How long were the priests here, if you know?” Keryth asks, wondering if they perhaps headed the other direction without being seen.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 8, 2006)

"Hard to tell," Ellayna says.  "It's so hard to tell about anything pertaining time and people down here.  You just get used to not knowing for sure so you quit noticing things like that.  Especially once our people became enamored with the surface dwellers.  I'd imagine the same will happen to you all if you stay long enough."


----------



## jkason (Oct 9, 2006)

*Byntrou, roguishly sorcerous barbarian*



			
				Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> "Hard to tell," Ellayna says.  "It's so hard to tell about anything pertaining time and people down here.  You just get used to not knowing for sure so you quit noticing things like that.  Especially once our people became enamored with the surface dwellers.  I'd imagine the same will happen to you all if you stay long enough."




"Is that what this is? Have you taken the shapes of the surface dwellers out like other beings put on new clothes?" Rather than being frightened, the boes seems rather fascinated by the idea.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 10, 2006)

Ellayna looks strangely at Byntrou.  "Does this not honor you?  Is this not your custom as well?"


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 10, 2006)

Bahruul scratches at his great horned head, trying to follow where the conversation is going.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 10, 2006)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

Keryth looks towards Byntrou, a wry smile on his face...obviously ceding the floor to him regarding Ellayna’s questions.


----------



## jkason (Oct 10, 2006)

*Byntrou, roguishly sorcerous barbarian*



			
				Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Ellayna looks strangely at Byntrou.  "Does this not honor you?  Is this not your custom as well?"




Byntrou frowns a moment, then shrugs. "I suppose to some extent it is our custom; many people emulate those they most respect," he finally says. Then he smiles, "But our people have far less malleable forms than I'm beginning to suspect yours do. Only certain mages can change their faces, and even then only for a short time. I've not encountered an entire society that can choose to look like whomever they choose."

[sblock=OOC]There aren't changelings in this world, are there? Ah well, even if there are, Byn's background should let me claim he didn't know about them or thought them a myth. [/sblock]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 10, 2006)

[Sblock=OOC]Hmmmm.  Changelings as in Eberron changelings?  No.  I don't allow changelings to be a player race nor do I use them in any form in the world.  However, I did say this was a Core + Complete + PHB II + XPH kinda world.  I offer you up my pledge as a DM that the answer to this can be 'roughly' found within those sources.  Names changed to protect the innocents, of course.     And this is strictly OOC knowledge.  If you would like a bit more spoiler knowledge for RP purposes, read the following spoiler text:



Spoiler



There are only a handful of people on the entire surface who know of what the party has just encountered.  So RPing it as though the characters are unfamiliar with this particular society/clan is not only within character, it is really the only way to go!



Having said that, anyone desiring to make Knowledge checks to understand bits and pieces may do so - or just continue to find out through RP.  You're doing well on your own.[/Sblock]

Ellayna merely smiles - it is a hard smile barely able to break through the sorrow she felt earlier.  "It is not quite as you say, but I suppose from your perspective it would appear so."


----------



## jkason (Oct 11, 2006)

*Byntrou, roguishly sorcerous barbarian*



			
				Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> [Sblock=OOC]Hmmmm.  Changelings as in Eberron changelings?  No.  I don't allow changelings to be a player race nor do I use them in any form in the world.  However, I did say this was a Core + Complete + PHB II + XPH kinda world.  I offer you up my pledge as a DM that the answer to this can be 'roughly' found within those sources.  Names changed to protect the innocents, of course.     And this is strictly OOC knowledge.  If you would like a bit more spoiler knowledge for RP purposes, read the following spoiler text:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





[sblock=OOC]All my resources are pretty much online: SRD and the general lists at Crystal Keep. I'm perfectly fine with not knowing what these folks are OOC. I just wanted to make sure that Byntrou wasn't supposed to know. Didn't want to play him as unaware if he was only such because I'm not very well-read. [/sblock]

Byntrou cocks his head and furrows his brow slightly, though there is a gentle smile in place as he asks. "Do you mind if I ask what it _is_ quite?"


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 11, 2006)

Ellayna sighs heavily.  "If you wish an answer to that then I must take you to the Recipient.  She knows the answers to your questions."

[Sblock=OOC All]Anyone object to going with Ellayna to see the Recipient?  Any last questions before she takes you?  I left this pause here to make sure I didn't assume too much.  If not, we'll go forward to the Recipient's chambers.[/Sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 12, 2006)

[SBLOCK=OOC]I’m fine to move on.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jkason (Oct 12, 2006)

*Byntrou, roguishly sorcerous barbarian*

Byn looks to his companions, shrugging. "Sounds as good a plan as any," he says. "Far more direct than I'd have imagined, but that's hardly worth complaining about, yes?"

[sblock=OOC]I'm game.[/sblock]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 12, 2006)

[Sblock=OOC] 2 of 3 works for me, and Daz was on earlier so apparently there was no major objection.  So - onward, then!  [/Sblock]

Elayna nods and leads the party out of her quarters and into the main hall that Markie had spoken of earlier.  The hall is longer than it is possible to see in the shadowy illumination and the hallway seems to simply be a standardized series of doors each way down the hallway.

"Much of this level is the living quarters," Ellayna adds.  "You'll find little but houses and a few small merchant-like shops here."

She turns to the left and passes by a single door on the left - most likely the door that would lead the party back to Markie - and several doors on the right.  After walking a short distance she comes to an intersection.  The party's sense of smell is overcom by what can only be described as rotting vegetation and manure.

"Straight ahead will lead you to our tribal pasture.  We keep animals that you would most likely consider sheep there, or at least that is what the priests called them.  And it is primarily the area that is used to grow the mushrooms and other fungus that we eat as staple.  The glowing algea that illuminates our underground world is harvested among the pasture as well.  However, we'll not be heading out to pasture.  We'll be going to the right."

She continues to lead the party after turning to the right and proceeds forward several dozen paces until she comes to another intersection with another hallway leading to the right.  This hallway looks identical to the one that they entered upon leaving Ellayna's quarters.  "That is more housing for our people.  We'll not be going down there.  Rather, we'll be going straight."

Ellayna points straight ahead to a twenty foot wide spiral staircase carved out of black and light gray marble.  The staircase proceeds up and down, and Ellayna heads downward.  "Up above is several more levels of housing.  Below us is much more interesting."

At the next level down she continues to pass by continuing to descend upon the sstaircase.  "This level is largely filled with craftsfolk.  When Markie is not stationed to guard, we open our shop here."

The next level down is as far as Ellayna leads them.  "You can go further down, but it is purely mining for the stones beyond.  At this level I can take you to our Recipient.  Do you have any last minute questions before we meet her?"


----------



## jkason (Oct 12, 2006)

*Byntrou, roguishly sorcerous barbarian*



			
				Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> The next level down is as far as Ellayna leads them.  "You can go further down, but it is purely mining for the stones beyond.  At this level I can take you to our Recipient.  Do you have any last minute questions before we meet her?"




Byntrou hesitates, then comes out with, "Since you're rather new to us, is there any sort of ... etiquette we're meant to follow when having an audience with a ... Recipient?"


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 13, 2006)

"Not a recipient.  The Recipient.  As far etiquette, drawing your weapons in her presence will likely get you killed.  Without our recipient we are at a great disadvantage.  Every single one of us would gladly give our own life for her protection."


----------



## unleashed (Oct 13, 2006)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“Well, I can’t see any reason we’d do that, so there shouldn’t be a problem if that’s the extent of the etiquette we need to follow. Shall we go and meet your Recipient then, Ellayna...” Keryth suggests politely.


----------



## jkason (Oct 14, 2006)

*Byntrou, roguishly sorcerous barbarian*

Byntrou nods his understanding, then squares his shoulders in preparation for whoever or whatever they're about to meet.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 14, 2006)

Ellayna nods and leads them through the first door.  Inside they found it to be a rather simple room, although both the left and the right walls were lined with plain brown robes resting on simple pegs carved from the natural stone of the underground.  "I would ask that if you are quite confident your weapons would be of little use that you remove them and leave them here.  In their place, feel free to don one of the robes.  They vary in sizes, the robes to the left are smallest and the robes to the right are largest."


----------



## unleashed (Oct 15, 2006)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“That sounds like a fine idea, Ellayna,” Keryth says, placing his weapons under the peg of a robe he thinks will fit him, before donning the robe.


----------



## jkason (Oct 16, 2006)

*Byntrou, rougishly sorcerous barbarian*

Byntrou follows the priest's lead, leaving his weaponry behind as he changes, making sure Delcoi has a chance to slip from his regular robes to the new pair as he dons them.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 19, 2006)

With a sigh of resignation, Bahruul moves to the last hook, which contains the largest robe.  He removes all of his weapons, casting a questioning glance to Keryth as he does so.  He dons a robe and returns to Ellayna.

Once the party is ready, Ellayna walks up to the door at the end of the chamber and opens it, passing through.  The next room is small, only 10 feet wide and 15 feet long.  In this room there are only two objects in the entire room.  The first of the objects is a basin of water set upon a carved marble pedestal.  Ellayna walks up to the basin and holds her hands over the water palm down and fingers spread open.  She lowers her hand so that the water barely touches the underside of her fingers and her palms.  once the underside has been made damp, Ellayna lifts her hands out of the basin and wipes the dampness of her hands upon her face.  Her hands ritually start on her forehead and then circle her eyes, slide over her nose, wipe across her cheack back to her ears, and then down her jawline to her chin.  She invites the party to follow her actions, but also makes a gesture to demonstrate that conversation is not permitted.

Destiny looks to her friends to help lift her up to touch the basin.

The second station is what appears to be a single square stone obelisk that rises over six feet off the ground.  The obelisk is about 2 feet square at its base and it tapers to about 4 inches square at the tip.  About one foot below the tip of the stone obelisk there is a metallic triangle suspended from a small hook fastened to each face of the obelisk.

[Sblock=OOC]What follows is assuming the party touches the basin.  If this is not a proper assumption, please let me know and I'll be happy to edit.[/Sblock]

Once all have touched the water and spread it across their faces, Ellayna runs her hand down one of the faces of the obelisk and seemingly out of nowhere a small metallic rod appears in her hand.  She takes the rod (about 4 inches long and shaped as an octangular prism) and raises it to the first of the triangles.  She strikes the triangle, a loud _ding_ rings through the small room.  She waits precisely five seconds before striking the next, and then the third, and even the fourth.  She replaces the octangular rod and waits patiently at the wall opposite the door through which they came into the room.  Her head remains bowed even as she invites the party to come forward.  Again she motions that speaking is not preferred.

Once the ringing of the triangles completely silenced, a low stone grating could be heard from the other side of the wall.  Just like the stone wall that the underground Markie moved to allow the party entrance to the colony, a depression begins to appear in the wall.  After several minutes the depression takes the form of a solid rock sliding back and allowing access to the room.  The stone take a solid fifteen minutes to move, but once the grating sound is gone Ellayna steps forward into the room.  She invites the party to follow with a quick gesture.

This room is obviously a throne room, although it also appears to be a highly decorated room of religious significance.  A large throne - nearly twelve feet high in its back - sits in the center of the room.  Upon the chair sits a marginally humanoid shape.  The figure is bipedal, although its legs and arms are almost a foot longer than what should be.  The figures fingers are also nearly a full eight inches too long as well.  The face of the figure is also stretched, the normal shaped mouth dwarfed under a nose that must be at elast eight inches long.  Where eyes should be are solid black orbs.  After watching for some time, the party can each notice that the figure has no eyelids.  Of course, this means that the figure does not blink.  Instead of ears, the figure has only small depressions where ears should be.  The figure has no hair and in spite of being completely naked appears to have no sexual identity at all.  The elongated torso of the figure appears to have at least a half-dozen extra ribs on each side.

Resting above the figure's eyes are three mind-torcs.  Each of the mind-torcs run from above where the ears should be around the head.  The first of the mind-torcs runs horizontally above the eyes in front of its face.  The second of the mind-torcs runs horizontal behind the figure's head.  The third of the mind-torcs runs vertically over top of the figure's bald head.

Ellayna bows low and holds the position.  "Recipient," she begins before being cut off.

"I know who they are.  I know their form and identity.  They will now explain their purpose here."

The voice of the figure is raspy, almost as if the figure spoke with a constant membrane of mucus at the top of its throat.  The tone of the figure is cold and completely lacking emotion.  The figure appears to neither care nor be threatened by the party.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 19, 2006)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

After Keryth has copied Ellayna’s ritual with the basin, he lifts Destiny up so she can do the same.

Bowing to the Recipient, Keryth says, “We came here searching for the priests from the temple above, but we have been told they left your halls...though they have not returned to the surface. So instead of returning to the surface which would be fruitless, we decided instead to meet your people and explore your community, since we were already here...if we are given permission, and are allowed to stay of course.”


----------



## jkason (Oct 19, 2006)

*Byntrou, roguishly sorcerous barbarian*

Byn, not quite sure what to make of The Recipient, holds his tongue, letting the priest do the negotiating for now.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 19, 2006)

The figure lets out an amuzed chuckle - although it is a grating raspy chuckle that hurts the ears.  "I assure you, the priests have returned.  They are no longer here, and there is no place to go from here except the foul surface from which you all come!"

The raspy laugh returns, the Recipient clearly amuzed by the predicament of the party.  The tone of the Recipient grows strangely somber only an instant after the laugh ceases to come from her lungs.

"You are welcome to stay as long as you desire.  But you should know something about us.  Ellayna ... STEP FORWARD!"

The command almost magically reaches forth and snatches Ellayna into motion.  Ellayna seems to desire to resist the compulsion to approach the recipient but is unable to resist.  After taking two steps forward the air around Ellayna crackles and hisses with an apparent electrical energy.  Bursts of blue light emit from Ellayna's body and she falls to her knees with a look of worried panic upon her face.  As soon as the blue sparks seem to leap from her body her figure changes instantly to match that of the Recipient.  Her skin is gray and her features are elongated.  Her eyes lose all color and become great black unblinking orbs.  Her clothes are assumed into her skin and the figure that used to be Ellayna is now a sexless, gray skinned, androgynous figure.

The Recipient does not appear to have any emotion regarding Ellayna's transformation.  She neither enjoys it nor is repulsed by it.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 20, 2006)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“I can’t say I’m surprised, after meeting you Recipient... though that display was unnecessary, when a simple explanation would have sufficed,” Keryth offers impassively, glancing only briefly at the androgynous figure that was Ellayna.

“So the other tunnel which branches from where the miners dug through, also leads into your realm then? They could have gone that way if it does not... Hmm, I don’t suppose Recipient, you could give us an estimate of how long ago the priests left, and how long they stayed, as your people seem to have difficulty with time?”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 23, 2006)

"Our peope do not keep time the same as you do.We have no rising of the sun to mark our time.  It has been some time, however.  Given the violent reaction that has trapped two of our kind on the surface we have little desire to further our contact, so we have not tried to estimate the passage of your time."

"As to the other tunnel, I can say that there have been many access points to our realm created.  I would be surprised if the tunnels led anywhere but to places of access for our domain.  Otherwise we certainly would have come across other beings besides those who enter through the rift in the mine."


----------



## jkason (Oct 23, 2006)

*Byntrou, roguishly sorcerous barbarian*

Byntrou frowns, then asks a question of his own. 

"Did any of your kind witness the priests leaving through the force barrier, or do you know only that they left the door Markie guards?"


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 23, 2006)

The Recipient replies, "Since the two have not returned I have forbade any to leave through the stones that belong to us.  I know the priests left our compound and that is all that I particularly care to concern myself with.  Surely they have returned by now and perhaps have remained hidden?"


----------



## unleashed (Oct 24, 2006)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“Well, they are hiding particularly well if that is the case. As the miners say they haven’t seen the priests since they allowed them to pass through the force barrier from the mines to your domain, and no one in the village has seen them either...” Keryth offers.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 24, 2006)

"Yes, well.  It seems that we can be of little help in the matter.  They were allowed out of our domain and it has passed out of our hands."


----------



## unleashed (Oct 24, 2006)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“I guess not, though we may be able to help you, in regard to your people trapped on the surface,” Keryth offers.

“So did you have any questions you wanted to ask the Recipient,” he asks, looking at Byntrou, “or are you satisfied with the display we were given earlier.”


----------



## jkason (Oct 24, 2006)

*Byntrou, roguishly sorcerous barbarian*



			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> “I guess not, though we may be able to help you, in regard to your people trapped on the surface,” Keryth offers.
> 
> “So did you have any questions you wanted to ask the Recipient,” he asks, looking at Byntrou, “or are you satisfied with the display we were given earlier.”




Byntrou opens his mouth, then closes it. He turns to Keryth, saying simply, "I have no further questions to ask here."

[sblock=Nonlethal]Dunno how far you might be planning to skip, so I'll say this now: Byn will check for traps when they get close to the force barrier, especially in the area where "the token" is supposed to be hidden. It's unclear to him which group is lying, but he figures if the shapechangers aren't lying, then it's possible the miners did something to the priests, and this "call us and we'll get you" magic item might be how they did that.[/sblock]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 24, 2006)

[Sblock=Byntrou]No problem, jkason.  Thanks for the note.  I don't know how far ahead Unleashed or Daz will want to go, either.  If they want to explore the community before heading back, this would have plenty of time.  If they want to deal with the miners again to try and resolve this issue quickly it may go forward a bit.  I'm taking your reply here as a statement saying that your opinion could go either way.[/Sblock]

Destiny steps forward and asks, "So, you people can take any form you desire?"

The Recipient replies, "Indeed.  We can take any form that has been sent telepathically to me via the mind-torcs.  We cannot take a form of anyone we do not touch.  Once we have quite literally made contact, the information becomes part of who we are and can be transmitted to me through the mind-torcs.  I then store the information and give it telepathically to anyone within this compound.  That is why I am called the Recipient."

Her dark orbs for eyes appear to roll back as though she were rolling her eyes in deep thought.  As she does, some of the orb that is normally at the bottom of the socket is brought forward.  While still dark, it is much more of a slate gray in color than a pitch black color.  After only a second she returns her orbs to normal and adds, "In fact, there are a few in our community who are already learning what life is like with each of your forms."


----------



## unleashed (Oct 25, 2006)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“Well, I hope your people have fun with their new forms, but currently I’m finding the whole concept of running into myself down here, a little disquieting to say the least. So I’m inclined to resume our search for the missing priests, and work on getting your people back to you... perhaps after that, I might feel comfortable enough with the idea of bumping into myself, to spend some time sojourning in your domain,” Keryth offers with a wry smile.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 25, 2006)

The Recipient responds to Keryth in her non-emotional tone, "As I tell all who have come from the surface: you are welcome to go whenever you desire.  We have little you all want unless you are into fungus and sheep.  I see little need to restrain your movement."

Destiny adds, "Well, at least I'm safe.  These creatures are much to large to take my form, uh, right?"  Her tone is more questioning than confident.


----------



## jkason (Oct 25, 2006)

*Byntrou, roughisly sorcerous barbarian*



			
				Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Destiny adds, "Well, at least I'm safe.  These creatures are much to large to take my form, uh, right?"  Her tone is more questioning than confident.




"Never trust assumptions," Byntrou whispers to his small companion. Louder he says to the Recipient, "Always good to have a chance to get the lay of the land. Perhaps we'll wander a bit before leaving?"


----------



## unleashed (Oct 26, 2006)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

Keryth shrugs, “Yes, I suppose we could wander for a little while before leaving, if you’d like...”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 26, 2006)

Destiny shrugs her shoulders.  "Up to you guys.  I'll be happy either way.  Bahruul, you've been especially quiet lately.  Any thoughts?"


----------



## unleashed (Nov 15, 2006)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“It seems Bahruul has nothing to say,” Keryth remarks with a chuckle, slapping the big bous on the shoulder, “so let’s go do our exploring, and leave the Recipient to her thoughts. Just warn me if you see me approaching though okay, as I’m still not entirely comfortable with the idea of other people looking like me.”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 20, 2006)

Bahruul smiles as Keryth slaps him.  "Sorry for my silence, it just seems odd to have to consider meeting with yourself and know that you're the right one ... what with my life and all."

Destiny replies to Keryth, "Well, if we see two of me that'd spook me out as well.  I get the feeling that we might not be ready to handle that fact.  You think we should instead return to the surface and find out what really happened to the priests rather than face meeting up with ourselves?"


----------



## unleashed (Nov 21, 2006)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“True enough for anyone I’d say... though your obligations do require a little more certainty than most,” Keryth remarks with smile.

Turning to Destiny, Keryth continues, “And speaking of obligations, heading out in search of the priests sounds like a good idea to me, as we’re still pretty much in the dark about what’s happened to them, and I don’t think we’ll learn more down here. Though perhaps the future will allow us to return when things are not as pressing, and we’re more prepared for... meeting ourselves.”


----------



## jkason (Nov 21, 2006)

*Byntrou, roguishly sorcerous barbarian*

Byntrou nods. 

"I think I do enough debating myself inside my head that I don't need to find myself in a literal version," Byn chuckles, then his face darkens. "But if the priests aren't here, then our little exit may not be as benign as we think it is. When we get there, let me do some checking before we go trying the miners' trinket," he suggests.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 21, 2006)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“Certainly, let’s take all precautions,” Keryth agrees. “Though it’s also possible the priests bypassed the barrier on their own, and left without the miner’s guidance back through the mines, in which case they may have gotten themselves lost... or they simply headed down the other tunnel we might have chosen, and found it actually led somewhere other than back to this community.”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 21, 2006)

Bahruul nervously fidgets a bit and adds, "Well, then, shall we?"

Destiny looks to him and Keryth and adds, "Lead the way."

As they leave, the Recipient adds "Should you desire to return, simply introduce yourself at the gate.  Your voice is now readily recognizable by me.  By default of my nature and our telepathic powers, it is therefore recognizable by those who would be called on to serve as sentries at the stone gates."

[Sblock=OOC]We need not go this far in a fast forward, but I don't see any reason not to.  If either of you two would like to not go this far forward, simple say so and we needn't jump ahead.[/Sblock]

The party is able to make their way quickly to the top layer of the underground colony without seeing themselves.  As they turn down the hall and are outside the room leading to the exit, Keryth is able to spot himself walking down the hallway away from his position.  Of course, that Keryth is not wearing his normal armor.  Rather, he has on the simple robes of the people that live underground.

Saying their goodbyes to this version of Markie that guards the underground entrance and exit the party is able to make their way unimpeded into the tunnel that connects to the mining tunnels.  As they approach the place where the leader of the miners had told them they would wait they see that nobody is there.  Bahruul places a hand up to see if the passage is ineed block and finds out that a force effect is indeed blocking the passage back into the mining tunnels.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 22, 2006)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“Well, either times passes strangely down here or it seems the miners have gone back on their word to wait for us... unless something even more strange has transpired. Hmm, I wonder if they left the token...” Keryth muses, as they stand before the force effect. “It’s supposed to be behind that one right, the second of the naturally coloured stones, below the two blues, the red, and the orange. I know you want to check things over Byntrou, so I’ll leave getting the token to you... if it’s even there.”


----------



## jkason (Nov 22, 2006)

*Byntrou, roguishly sorcerous barbarian*



			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> “Well, either times passes strangely down here or it seems the miners have gone back on their word to wait for us... unless something even more strange has transpired. Hmm, I wonder if they left the token...” Keryth muses, as they stand before the force effect. “It’s supposed to be behind that one right, the second of the naturally coloured stones, below the two blues, the red, and the orange. I know you want to check things over Byntrou, so I’ll leave getting the token to you... if it’s even there.”




Byntrou squares his shoulders. 

"If my suspicions are correct, it's maybe for the best that our escort isn't present."

With that, the bous carefully approaches the area where their token should be, trying to recall everything from his recent, secret training and hoping he learned enough to trust what he does--or doesn't--find.

[sblock=OOC]Taking 20 on the Search check for traps.[/sblock]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 25, 2006)

[Sblock=Byntrou]Byntrou looks and fairly easily discovers a not so cleverly hidden tripwire right in front of the toke.  The tripwire looks to be made of a very thin substance.  It looks like if Byntrou can find something small and thin (1" wide and no more than 1/4" thick and at least 4" long) he could use it to scoot the token forward enough without tripping the tripwire (This would require a Disable Device or a DEX check, whichever you'd feel more comfortable making.[/Sblock]

Byntrou appears to hesitate as he looks in on the token.  Apparently he has at least found the right area to look.


----------



## jkason (Nov 27, 2006)

*Byntrou, roguishly sorcerous barbarian*

Byntrou looks back to the others. 

"Sometimes I hate being right," Byn mutters. He stoops to the floor, allowing Delcoi to slide out of his robes and move further away. "You'd best follow Del," he says. "I know it's a trap, and I think I can circumvent it, but I'm not sure just what it might trip if I fail."

[sblock=OOC]Once the others have backed away a respectable distance (or said that they won't be going anywhere), we'll try a Disable Device (*fingers crossed*)[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 27, 2006)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“Well, I’ll call upon Bahamut to guard you against physical attacks at least, Byntrou... just in case,” Keryth says, dropping into draconic and casting _shield of faith_ on Byntrou, before moving back as he has asked.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 28, 2006)

Keryth is quite capable of casting the spell, and a shimmering force appears before Byntrou as he goes to work on the trap.  As everyone steps back to what they believe is a safe distance Byntrou's nimble fingers go to work on the token and avoiding the trap.  For most of the time Byntrou manages quite well.  With the job nearly done his nimble fingers turn not quite as nimble as necessary and the rub the tripwire too stiffly.  The trap goes off and a magical cloud of inky blackness shoots toward Byntrou.

The magical cloud hits the shield formed by Keryth's spell and deflects away from Byntrou, leaving him unscathed.  The tripwire is broken.  The token lays on the edge of its hiding place.

[Sblock=OOC]Trap would have hit Byntrou's touch AC had Keryth not cast the spell.   As a result, Byntrou is undamaged.  Trap was DC 26 on a disable device.  Byntrou rolled really well and scored a 24; but that was not well enough, sorry.[/Sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 28, 2006)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“Well, that raises a few questions doesn’t it... a trap over where the token was supposed to be, but then we find the token as well. Hmm, you’d think if the miners set the trap, that they wouldn’t bother with placing the token... though I suppose they might want to make sure we don’t come back,” Keryth muses as he returns to Byntrou’s side.


----------



## jkason (Nov 28, 2006)

*Byntrou, roguishly sorcerous barbarian*

Byntrou starts as the breaks the tripwire, then breathes a sigh of relief as Keryth's foresight and magics keep him safe. "Should have thought of one of my protection tricks, myself," he mutters; his recent focus on new skills has clearly left him forgetting some of his natural talents.

"My thanks for the aid, Keryth," Byn says as he scoops Delcoi back up. "Assuming the token actually works and isn't just bait to ensure we hit the trap, I'd venture to guess that not all of the miners are in on whatever treachery is afoot--perhaps the trap was set shortly after the token was left?

"In any case, I suppose there's only one way to find out, yes?" Hoping it's not his last action, Byntrou moves to retrieve the token...

[sblock=OOC]I should have thought to have Byn cast Mage Armor, myself, *doh*. Thanks for the save, unleashed.[/sblock]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 28, 2006)

As Byntrou grasps the token, his fingers slide forward across its smooth surface uncharacteristically easily.  Looking down, Byntrou is able to see that his fingers have been coated with some sort of slick oil.  As he recognizes the substance his fingers begin to grow numb as if the nerves themselves are under attack.

Fortunately, Byntrou is able to resolve himself and bolster his strength for a moment.  His body responds to the numbness almost immediately and before the numbness can take a permanent hold Byntrou is able to fight off the effect for now.

As Byntrou grasps the token, it begins to glow with a slight yellow light.

[Sblock=OOC Byntrou]I gave Byntrou a spot check to notice the poison smeared across the token.  He missed it originally when he found the tripwire and he missed it again after the tripwire.  However, Byntrou rolled very well on his FORT save and managed to stave of the initial damage of whatever it was.[/Sblock]

[Sblock=XP REWARD]
Everyone receives *150 XP* from the traps.

Additionally, everyone receives *600 XP* for successfully being able to navigate the encounters within the domain of the Recipient and find out the truth about the undeground shapeshifters.  Furthermore, you all receive an extra *100 XP* bonus for what I am going to call a flawless victory.  No innocents were killed or threatened from the time that you all entered the temple above ground through finding out what was going on from the Recipient.  I won't always reward diplomatic solutions with bonus XP, but in this case I am.  Congrats!  

Oh, and technically the XP is still being shared among Byntrou, Keryth, Destiny, and Bahruul.  The numbers given are the numbers after the XP has been divided per person.[/Sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 29, 2006)

*Byntrou, roguishly sorcerous barbarian*



			
				Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> As Byntrou grasps the token, his fingers slide forward across its smooth surface uncharacteristically easily.  Looking down, Byntrou is able to see that his fingers have been coated with some sort of slick oil.  As he recognizes the substance his fingers begin to grow numb as if the nerves themselves are under attack.




"Or it could just be a double trap..." Byn mutters as he closes his eyes and tries to focus on fighting the poison. When it seems he's done so, he turns back to Keryth. "I think that, certainly, someone in the mining community is not our friend..."

[sblock]Wow, I had no idea what a slacker I'd been. I went to update XP, and discovered I never updated my sheet after the crash forever ago. Yeesh. It should be updated now, and my apologies for being such a schmuck on that score. 

Question: Does the rage constitution boost help with a secondary poison fort save? I'm not sure if it's totally feasible to time it correctly (then again, the "one minute later" secondary save is kind of arbitrary, too, so I suppose it's not entirely unbalancing to, say, ready rage vs. a second wave of feeling the poison). Just a thought.[/sblock]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 29, 2006)

Destiny notices the glow of the token.  "Either way, I think whoever is not our friend knows we are ready to meet them."

Bahruul approaches Byntrou and slaps him on the shoulder.  "Are you alright, _petik_?  It is mighty brave of you to take the effects that were meant for all of us.  Will you manage?"

[Sblock=OOC]If you desire to expend your use of rage in that manner, I'll arbitrarily allow it in this circumstance with regard to this specific type of poison.  Given the nature of this poison Byntrou should feel the secondary effect coming around again and be able to rage if he desires it.  I've no clue if that's according to the rules or not.  But I know personally there have been times when I've had the flu that I've had to muster up the strength to not do what the flu wanted me to.  If I can do that, it makes logical sense for Byntrou to be able to use his rage to combat secondary effects.

Additionally, I have Byntrou's 4th level Excel sheet and have already updated his XP on it.  If you don't have the Excel sheet I posted for you a while back, let me know and I'll repost it.  That should make updating your online sheet easier.[/Sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 29, 2006)

*Byntrou, roguishly sorcerous barbarian*



			
				Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Bahruul approaches Byntrou and slaps him on the shoulder.  "Are you alright, _petik_?  It is mighty brave of you to take the effects that were meant for all of us.  Will you manage?"
> 
> [Sblock=OOC]If you desire to expend your use of rage in that manner, I'll arbitrarily allow it in this circumstance with regard to this specific type of poison.  Given the nature of this poison Byntrou should feel the secondary effect coming around again and be able to rage if he desires it.  I've no clue if that's according to the rules or not.  But I know personally there have been times when I've had the flu that I've had to muster up the strength to not do what the flu wanted me to.  If I can do that, it makes logical sense for Byntrou to be able to use his rage to combat secondary effects.
> 
> Additionally, I have Byntrou's 4th level Excel sheet and have already updated his XP on it.  If you don't have the Excel sheet I posted for you a while back, let me know and I'll repost it.  That should make updating your online sheet easier.[/Sblock]




Byntrou smiles dryly as he drops the token into one of the pockets of his cloak. "I've certainly been better, _petik_. I think, for right this second, I need to sit down." 

This he does. The smaller bous' breathing evens out, though his eyes begin to look slightly bloodshot as he stares at nothing, a cold hatred building in him.

[sblock=OOC]I think we'll try the "rage against the poison" strategy, what the heck. This'll learn him to wear his gloves when handling unfamiliar objects.  

And I found the spot in the OOC thread where you had previously posted the level 4 xls, so I used that to update the RG. I think the only thing that looked off was that I remembered getting Byn MW thieves' tools, so I subtracted the gold and added the item, but otherwise I think I match up now. Let me know if that's not the case.[/sblock]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 29, 2006)

Bahruul shuffles over the the force shield preventing him from going any further up the mines.  "So, do you think the miners will greet us friendly because there is a seperate malevelant force down here ... or are we calling a force down upon us that wants to harm us?  You don't think that those shapechanging things trapped the token to try and get rid of us so they could have our forms all to themselves..."  He stops, thinking it better to consider his words before speaking any more.

Destiny sits beside Byntrou.  "I can't help you much, but I am sorry for what happened.  At least you don't seem too bad off right now."

[Sblock=OOC]Couple of things:

jkason, that was a pre-MW Thieves tools posting, so you are correct by adding them and subtracting the gold.

Also, anyone want to do anything between now and when the promised force of miners returns?  Of course we've got Byntrou's second poison check to go through.  But anything else or shall we fast forward?[/Sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 30, 2006)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“I guess we’ll find out the answer to most of those questions, Bahruul, once we see what the miners send down,” Keryth remarks, wondering much the same thing himself.

[SBLOCK=OOC]Nothing for Keryth if he can’t do anything to help Byntrou (if he fails the second save), so I think we can fast forward to when we find out what the miners send down.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jkason (Nov 30, 2006)

*Byntrou, roguishly sorcerous barbarian*



			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> “I guess we’ll find out the answer to most of those questions, Bahruul, once we see what the miners send down,” Keryth remarks, wondering much the same thing himself.
> 
> [SBLOCK=OOC]Nothing for Keryth if he can’t do anything to help Byntrou (if he fails the second save), so I think we can fast forward to when we find out what the miners send down.[/SBLOCK]




"I suppose the only question is: do we meet them with force, or feign ignorance of the traps and see who balks to see us alive?"

[sblock=OOC]Other than the poison, Byn's going to cast Mage Armor on himself as soon as he can hear the miners coming. Whether we're playing dumb or not, he figures it can't hurt to have a little more passive protection in place. [/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 1, 2006)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“Feign ignorance, I guess, as we can do little if they fail to drop the force shield because we look hostile,” Keryth replies, walking up beside Bahruul and testing the force shield himself.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 1, 2006)

[Sblock=Byntrou]Unfortunately, Byntrou rolled porly on his secondary save and is affected even taking into account the rage.  Fortunately, he rolled well on the following CON damage.  He only takes 1 point of CON damage[/Sblock]

Byntrou looks visibly sick a short time thereafter and doesn't appear to recover so easily.  He does not look to be in serious jeopardy, but he does look a bit more ill than before.

[Sblock=OOC]Feel free to conversae about this point if you would like.  I'll post the coming of the miners so that when you are ready you can begin the interaction with them as well.[/Sblock]

In about the same amount of time that the party initially took coming from the surface to this tunnel entrance they can hear what seems to be a heavily armored party approaching.  Coming into view on the other side of the force screen is the cloaked man who lead the party here.  He is surrounded by three men in varying types of armor.  Two are wearing breastplate and one is wearing full plate.  The man with full plate armor has a greatsword drawn and held menacingly toward the party.

The cloaked man replies in a very unfriendly tone, "Well, I cannot imagine that you dealt with the inhabitants of the underground caverns that quickly." He pauses for dramatic effect and replies angrily, "If you haven't you will be dealt with yourselves."

[Sblock=OOC]The party can have up to two rounds of actions before the encounter actually begins - if they decide to do any spellcasting, etc.  Just mention it.  Also remember that they can hear the heavily armed party approaching, but not see them until the encounter begins.[/Sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 1, 2006)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

[SBLOCK=OOC]I’m just going to get on with speaking for the encounter, as Keryth has nothing to do in preparation of their arrival. Don’t let that stop anyone from posting something which would precede it though.[/SBLOCK]“What are you talking about man! We didn’t come down here to deal with the inhabitants of the underground caverns... we came down to find the priests, and we’re happy that the priests left some time ago after speaking with the people here... though no one seems to know where they’ve gone. So why don’t you just lead us back to the surface, so we can continue our investigation there... friend?” Keryth remarks, a pleasant smile on his face.


----------



## jkason (Dec 1, 2006)

*Byntrou, roguishly sorcerous barbarian*



			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> “Feign ignorance, I guess, as we can do little if they fail to drop the force shield because we look hostile,” Keryth replies, walking up beside Bahruul and testing the force shield himself.




"You make a good point, though I think I'll take a page from your book and cast my own protective spell before they get here. They'll not be able to see it, but it might come in handy should something happen just as the force effect falls."

For the moment, however, Byntrou doesn't look capable of casting much of anything. He begins to shake, his muscles bulging, veins becoming visible near his horns as he snorts heatedly, nearly growling. And then, winded, he grows quiet, leaning his head back against the wall.



			
				Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> [Sblock=Byntrou]Unfortunately, Byntrou rolled porly on his secondary save and is affected even taking into account the rage.  Fortunately, he rolled well on the following CON damage.  He only takes 1 point of CON damage[/Sblock]
> 
> Byntrou looks visibly sick a short time thereafter and doesn't appear to recover so easily.  He does not look to be in serious jeopardy, but he does look a bit more ill than before.[/sblock]




"That poison has a more lasting bite than I'd hoped. I think my battle-fire helped, but I still feel ... drained, even moreso than I normally am when the fire ebbs."

[sblock=OOC]Just want to verify I did this right: I lose 1 con, so my con bonus falls by 1, which means I also lose 4 HP until I regain the con point (which is tomorrow), is that right?[/sblock]



> In about the same amount of time that the party initially took coming from the surface to this tunnel entrance they can hear what seems to be a heavily armored party approaching.




Byntrou pulls a small piece of leather from his spell component pouch, and turns to Keryth. 

"Keryth, since a magical scroll looks like little more than parchment, perhaps we could ready one of those without--ahem--undermining our ruse? There was one meant to cower our foes, wasn't there?"

Without waiting for an answer, Byntrou's eyes focus on the leather, and he incants softly. As his hands move above him, the air seems to shimmer, then he returns the leather to his pouch.

[sblock=OOC]Cast Mage Armor (doesn't stack with the bracers, so it's only a +2 net boost, but what the hay). Byn's referring to the scroll of Cause Fear, BTW.

Also, Nonlethal, does fighting the poison constitute a separate "encounter" from this one coming up? I'm just trying to figure out if Byn's suffering from post-rage fatigue or not. I would think there'd be time to recover, but I'll leave it in your court.[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 2, 2006)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“Well, the scroll which would cause fear in a foe will only affect one person, so if they send a similar group to the one that escorted us initially, it’ll be a minor aid at best, though I’ll get one out and hide it behind my shield just in case. Don’t worry, Bahamut has granted me a few spells which will be most useful if they do turn out to be hostile,” Keryth answers, taking the relevant scroll from his pack.

[SBLOCK=OOC]Oh and Keryth will activate his Divine Vigor once he hears they’re close (so much for my no preparations to make). [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 2, 2006)

jkason said:
			
		

> [sblock=OOC]Just want to verify I did this right: I lose 1 con, so my con bonus falls by 1, which means I also lose 4 HP until I regain the con point (which is tomorrow), is that right?
> 
> Also, Nonlethal, does fighting the poison constitute a separate "encounter" from this one coming up? I'm just trying to figure out if Byn's suffering from post-rage fatigue or not. I would think there'd be time to recover, but I'll leave it in your court.[/sblock]




[Sblock=OOC REPLY]Yep.  DMG p. 289 states that Ability damage is regained 1 point per day.  So after he rests and wakes tomorrow he'll be back to normal.  The 4 HP loss is also correct.  He'll go back to normal tomorrow, and he'll regain those four hitpoints not only to his max but also to his actual total in addition to regaining one for getting a good night's sleep.

As far as a seperate encounter, Byntrou easily moves past his status of fatigued.  The rage attempt was burned and then he had plenty of time to recover, so no need to worry about the fatigued status at all as a result of the rage.[/Sblock]

Bahruul adds as he sees his Bous ally drain from the poison, "Don't you fear, petik.  Hide behind my strong arms and your normal colored Bous hair will not even feel their wrath."

[Sblock=Moving on OOC]Okay, so I've got Mage armor for Byntrou and Divine Vigor for Keryth.  OOCly speaking, Bahruul will rage if this thing gets into combat, but I don't think that's out of character for Bahruul.  Anything else I've missed before we get too far down this encounter track?[/Sblock]

The cloaked man adds, touching the force screen with the end of his staff so as to make sure it is still active, "I'm afraid I cannot let you back to the surface.  Look around.  Do you not see the gemstones that those people live with?  They are the source of an incredible wealth of stones.  We can't very well let anyone with their secret get to the surface!  Once we have gathered sufficient force we can take their gemstones from them violently if necessary.  Then we will be free to mine their home."


----------



## unleashed (Dec 2, 2006)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“You think so, do you... hmm, are you even certain that they’re gemstones and not just pained stones or something?” Keryth remarks, watching for any sign of the barrier being lowered.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 2, 2006)

The cloaked man smiles, "Oh, of that we are quite certain.  Yes, these people do seem to value painting stone as well.  But when we first broke into this tunnel we were amazed at the stones that were available for us to take and sell.  Why, our profit doubled if not tripled the first month alone!  They were, of course, decorating the hallway more than they are now.  A few of our miners were taken and when they were released they were spooked and spooked the rest of the team.  Delayed the whole expedition down here for weeks - the miners wouldn't return down here without armed guards.  Later, we found out that somehow there were two of those creatures underground that were able to disguise themselves as our missing miners.  They were the ones that delayed our expedition and spooked the rest of the team.  Fortunately the directors of this mining outfit had a backbone.  Rather than be afraid of the abominations within, we errect the force shield to keep them in while we get a force of assault ready.  And as you can imagine, we can't very well have people who know about their existance returning to the surface, can we?"


----------



## jkason (Dec 4, 2006)

*Byntrou, roguishly sorcerous barbarian*

Byntrou laughs heartily.

"Typical human," he says, crossing his arms. "Such limited perspectives.

"What in spring's bloom makes you think your populace isn't already swarming with shapechangers?" the smaller Bous asks. "Look how long it took you to discover two among your closest mates. Imagine how many others slipped through before you figured that out. You _think_ you're amassing a force of allies, when all you're really doing is gathering your foes close to you.

"For that matter, why in the name of the first snow would you think a simple force effect would stop the continuing migration? With the power to change into any form imaginable, it's a small mind indeed that assumes those forms are limited to flesh and blood."

[sblock=OOC]Bluff +8. Also, checking ahead of time: since we can see through the field, I assume, then, that it has to be permeable to light. So Byn could conceivably send a humanoid Dancing Lights form through it, correct?[/sblock]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 4, 2006)

[Sblock=OOC for jkason]I do not believe so.  Most spells require line of effect.  A wall of force prevents line of effect.  If there were a hole in the wall of force that would be a different story.  It is, for example, the same reason that a mage on the other side could not simply end this with a fireball anytime anything approached the wall of force.  See PHB p. 176 under *Line of Effect*.[/Sblock]

The cloaked man smiles.  "We have methods for dealing with that, now that we are aware of their presence.  That is of little concern for you.  I have seen the magic used to search the lifeforce of every miner that leaves the mines.  I can assure you that since we have become aware of this threat there have been none of those creatures leaving the tunnels.  Your threat is a good attempt, but an ill-conceived actual possibility."

The man with the greatsword lowers his sword so that the tip rests on the ground.  "Lower the field so we can slaughter them.  There is no reason dead people need be told our secrets."  He emits a low growl after speaking.

The cloaked man smiles patiently.  "Patience, my friend.  Killing them will not be hard.  You need to learn from the cat and play with your food."


----------



## unleashed (Dec 5, 2006)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“Well, if you hadn’t told us about your plans and refused to let us leave, you would have had no problem with us, as we don’t care what mineral wealth is down here... though I don’t think there’s nearly as much as you expect to find. So any more of your unscrupulous plan you’d like to reveal before we get on with this, as I’m growing bored,” Keryth remarks, yawning.


----------



## jkason (Dec 5, 2006)

*Byntrou, rougishly sorcerous barbarian*



			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> “Well, if you hadn’t told us about your plans and refused to let us leave, you would have had no problem with us, as we don’t care what mineral wealth is down here... though I don’t think there’s nearly as much as you expect to find. So any more of your unscrupulous plan you’d like to reveal before we get on with this, as I’m growing bored,” Keryth remarks, yawning.




"Is this what you did to the priests, too, then?" Byntrou asks, following Keryth's lead and effecting his own disrespectful ennui toward the company. "Men of faith didn't want to commit genocide for you, so you murdered them? Really, it's rather pathetic, all told."


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 5, 2006)

The cloaked man smiles at the revelation of the bous.  "Well, it is about time that one of you pathetic excuses arrives at the correct conclusion.  Honestly, I was actually beginning to be tempted to leave you locked up behind this screen if this went on any longer.  But alas, my orders are to watch you die and bring back your bloodied heads to my boss."

Responding to Keryth's earlier comments the man turns to look to Keryth and adds, "Whether you knew of the plans or not, you would not have been permitted to live.  When you entered the tunnel you currently stand in your fate was sealed."

With a gesture he dismisses the field.  Bahruul roars in anger and lifts his greatsword into the air.

[Sblock=Battle Map]

```
|   |
     |1 3|
     | 5 |
     |2 4|
     |   |
-----|   |-----
      K B
     D b
---------------
```
B= Bahruul
b=Byntrou
D = Destiny
K=Keryth
1,2 = People with greatswords and breastplate
3 = Person with leather armor and short sword
4 = Man with greatsword who spoke earlier
5 = Cloaked man
[/Sblock]

[Sblock=Init Order]
Using the Key from the Battle Map:

3, Keryth, Bahruul, 4, 5, Destiny, 1, 2, Byntrou
[/Sblock]


----------



## jkason (Dec 5, 2006)

*Byntrou, roguishly sorcerous barbarian*

[sblock=OOC]If it's okay with you, I'm going to hold off declaring Byn's action until I can see how the battlefield falls with all the other moves ahead of him in the round. What he does will really depend on where everyone else winds up, physically, I think.[/sblock]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 5, 2006)

[Sblock=OOC]Yeah, especially considering the unfortunate place he ended up in the init order.  That makes sense.  Is his location acceptabe?  I know Unleashed had Keryth move to right beside the force screen.  There is room there for byntrou as well, if you'd rather have him on the front line.[/Sblock]


----------



## jkason (Dec 5, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]His position is fine, and actually makes sense, since Destiny sat next to him and Bahruul offered to shield him after the poison took affect.[/sblock]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 5, 2006)

[Sblock=OOC Unleashed]I guess I should state this so that you know to begin.  #3 (person with leather armor and short sword) is delaying action to a later point in the order.  So the init order technically begins with Keryth.[/Sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 6, 2006)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric (HP 38/30; AC 18)*

[SBLOCK=OOC]I was going to post an action anyway, I just haven’t been on since you posted the combat starting (until now). [/SBLOCK]“And here I was, thinking it was too obvious to mention,” Keryth quips, as the cloaked man finishes and gestures to drop the field.

As soon as he gets the opportunity, Keryth casts a _silence_ spell, centred on the area right behind the cloaked man.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 6, 2006)

[Sblock=OOC]Yeah, I figured as much.  I just wanted you to be aware that he was going to delay his action ahead of time.[/Sblock]

As soon as the field drops Keryth wastes no time.  Even before the cloaked man can give orders to his troops the spell takes effect.  The cloaked man's mouth opens, but he quickly realizes what is happening.  He points to the party aggressively.

Bahruul also guesses what is happening.  His mouth opens in a primal scream "I will kill them!"  He then places his greatsword in a ready position and smiles.  "I assumed you would be smart in targeting that spell, Keryth."

The fighter who had spoken eyes Bahruul cautiously and steps forward.  His mouth opens in a scream, but nothing comes out.  He has a slight disturbed expression as he doesn't hear the battle cry that he expected.  Nevertheless, he charges anyway.  Bahruul's sword slips through the air as the fighter approaches.  The sword ruthlessly bites into the fighter, who is caught unprepared against the ferocity of the attack.  A serious gash opens up in the fighter's armor and blood begins to spill forth.  The fighter still manages to attack, retaliating with a swing of his own.  The fighter's greatsword slices through the air and strikes Bahrrul for a decent blow of his own.

The cloaked man realized the uselessness of his battlefield command presence and decides to leave the party at the mercy of his squad.  He retreats down the hallway away from the party at what appears to be full speed.

Destiny watches the man run away and complains.  "Nuts!  I wasn't prepared for him to run that fast."  Instead, she slides toward Byntrou and turns to the man in breastplate furthest away from the party and focuses intently for a second.  The man's movements immediately look as though they are in slow motion.  Destiny adds, "The metal man in the back won't be a problem for a bit, he'll be slower in getting to the line!"

Much as she predicted, the affected man begins to move, but it is a painfully slow movement.  When it is all said and done he has hardly moved more than 10 feet.

The remaining fighter swings his blade aggressively and approaches Keryth.  The blade slices through the air, but Keryth is able to dodge out of the way.  The man in leather at the back of the group sees the cloaked man run away and he follows quickly.  It would seem that the party is left with the three breastplate wearing oponents.

[Sblock=OOC Byntrou]There you go!  Bet you are glad that you waited![/Sblock]

[Sblock=Battle Map]

```
|   |
     |   |
     |   |
     | 1 |
     |   |
-----|2 4|-----
      K B
      Db
---------------
```
Revised Init Order: Keryth, Bahruul, 4, Destiny, 1, 2, Byntrou
[/Sblock]


----------



## jkason (Dec 6, 2006)

*Byntrou, roguishly sorcerous barbarian*



			
				Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Destiny watches the man run away and complains.  "Nuts!  I wasn't prepared for him to run that fast."  Instead, she slides toward Byntrou and turns to the man in breastplate furthest away from the party and focuses intently for a second.  The man's movements immediately look as though they are in slow motion.  Destiny adds, "The metal man in the back won't be a problem for a bit, he'll be slower in getting to the line!"
> 
> Much as she predicted, the affected man begins to move, but it is a painfully slow movement.  When it is all said and done he has hardly moved more than 10 feet.
> 
> [Sblock=OOC Byntrou]There you go!  Bet you are glad that you waited![/Sblock]




[sblock=OOC]Definitely, since that didn't go at all like I was thinking it would. [/sblock]

"My thanks, little one," Byntrou says, pulling his bow off his back and quickly notching an arrow. "I much prefer fighting from a distance, and your trick will help keep that distance. Besides, a slower target is easier to hit."

With that, he lets loose his arrow to fly through the space between the two deuling pairs ahead of him.

[sblock=OOC]Move action to draw bow, free action to load it, attack +4 vs. #1 (damage 1d8+1). Since the 5ft square between Keryth and Bahruul is unoccupied, I'm assuming that means Byn doesn't take the penalty for firing into melee. Hopefully I've got that right.[/sblock]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 6, 2006)

Byntrou can readily fire between the individual combats and does so with relative ease.  The arrow flies true and strikes the fighter, although he doesn't seem phased by it too badly.  The fighter looks intent on making it as far as he possibly can to get into battle.


----------



## unleashed (Dec 7, 2006)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric (HP 38/30; AC 18)*

Figuring Bahruul can handle the man he’s fighting, without any additional magical assistance, Keryth grasps his holy symbol and calls upon Bahamut to bring the cold silver dragons love so much to bear on the other two metal wrapped warriors.

[SBLOCK=OOC]Keryth attempts to cast _chill metal_ (casting defensively DC 17; Concentration +8) on the fighter in front of himself and the one struggling to reach the party (edit: for clarity that'd be people 1 and 2 on the battlemap).[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 7, 2006)

Both of the fighters clench their teeth, enduring the sudden chill of the spell.  The one standing beside Keryth yells without looking back, [Color]"Eryth, Tierre get up here!"[/Color]  Instinctively, their respetive bodies begin to shiver under the intense cold of the armor and metal blades.

Bahruul, fully wrapped in the rage that the party has seen before, take a mighty swing and finishes off the fighter he's standing beside.  "Arrr!  Take that, you evil underground fighting demons!"  The fighter slumps away from Bahruul, clearly seriously wounded and likely dying.

With the fighter who had been squaring off against Bahruul falling to the ground, Destiny turns to the one immediately beside Keryth.  "Let me show you what my friend Keryth is going to do to you when he's finished with you!  Have a taste of the future!"  She smiles as she looks to the fighter and watches his face take on a look of horror.  He recovers from his vision, but he has clearly been mentally disturbed by the image.  Wounds form across his body.

The fighter that Destiny had slowed takes a slow move forward, but is able to reach the space in front of Bahruul.  He swings and connects, driving the blade deep into Bahruul thigh.  The bous moans at the strike, but snarls and seems to recover well.  The fighter yells to his companion, "Tierre has fled!"

The fighter standing before Keryth swings and connects with a strong blow frm the greatsword.  He smiles and adds, "Your friends may defeat me, but I'll take you down with me."

[Sblock=OOC Keryth]Keryth gets hit hard for 11 damage[/Sblock]

[Sblock=Battle Map]

```
|   |
     |   |
     |   |
     |   |
     |   |
-----|2 1|-----
      K B
      Db
---------------
```
Revised Init Order: Keryth, Bahruul, Destiny, 1, 2, Byntrou[/Sblock]


----------



## jkason (Dec 7, 2006)

*Byntrou, roguishly sorcerous barbarian*

Byntrou swears in his native tongue as both his battling friends are hit. Dropping his bow, he draws his scimitar to replace it, though instead of moving forward, he hisses forth a series of words, feigning a bow draw even though he's dropped the bow. As he "releases," a bolt of energy flies from the imaginary bow, biting into the side of the man attacking Keryth.

"We outnumber them, friends, but we can't take advantage of that where we are. Spread out and force them into an arena that gives us the upper hand."

[sblock=OOC]Casting Magic Missle at the fighter in melee with Keryth.[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 7, 2006)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric (HP 27/30; AC 18)*

“Well, you’ll have to do better than that, as I barely even felt that strike,” Keryth taunts, as he takes up his morningstar and brings its wickedly pointed head around in an deadly arc.

[SBLOCK=OOC]+5 melee [1d8+2; 20/x2; bludgeoning and piercing; morningstar][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 8, 2006)

The magical arrow leaps out of midair and stirkes the fighter dealing with Keryth.  The blow looks like a good clean shot, and the fighter staggers back before regaining himself and pressing in again.

As the man steps up, Keryth swings and nearly misses entirely.  However, it would seem that luck is on Keryth's side because the near miss deflects off the fighter's armor and strikes the fighter clean in the temple.  The fighter drops to the ground immediately.  His armor glistens as a frostlike sheen grows over it.  The man's condition seems to worsen.

"Ha!  Good shot, Keryth!  Now watch this one!"  Bahruul swings excitedly, although it appears he has outdone himself in exubrance.  The handle of the sword slips out of his hand  and skitters away from the party down the tunnel in the direction that the cloaked man ran.  Out of sheer instinct Bahruul grabs for his warhammer.

The same frostlike sheen had already grown over the remaining fighter's armor, causing him to once more be in severe pain from the cold.  He is able to fight through it and prepares to strike against Bahruul.  Seeing that the need is urgent, Destiny mutters, "Well, enough of the fancy stuff, let's get this over with!"  She points to the fighters and a blue beam leaps from her mind.  The man is wrapped in even more cold from Destiny's effect, but even through it all he continues to fight through the pain.

Fortuantely for Bahruul the fighter is too badly effected by the combined cold of Keryth's spell and Destiny's power.  His blade shakes as it swings through the air, giving Bahruul plenty of time to dodge out of the way.

[Sblock=Battle Map]

```
|   |
     |   |
     |   |
     |   |
     |   |
-----|  1|-----
      K B
      Db
---------------
```

Revised Init Order: Keryth, Bahruul, Destiny, 1, Byntrou[/Sblock]


----------



## jkason (Dec 8, 2006)

*Byntrou, roguishly sorcerous barbarian*

"Right you are, Destiny," Byntrou says, stepping forward. "Sometimes you just need to be direct."

With that, he slashes at the remaining fighter with his scimitar.

[sblock=OOC]5' step to get within melee range. Scimitar attack +3, 1d6+1 damage, crit 18-20/x2[/sblock]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 9, 2006)

Unfortunately, Byntrou's strike is not a clean one and the scimitar sails wide of the fighter.

[Sblock=Battle Map]

```
|   |
     |   |
     |   |
     |   |
     |   |
-----|  1|-----
      KbB
      D
---------------
```

Revised Init Order: Keryth, Bahruul, Destiny, 1, Byntrou [/Sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 9, 2006)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric (HP 27/30; AC 18)*

Grimacing as yet another strike goes wide of the mark, Keryth moves around behind the remaining fighter, to take up a flanking position opposite Bahruul, before striking.

[SBLOCK=OOC]Move two squares up, one up and right, and finally back down and right (25 feet--currently Keryth can move 30 feet due to his Divine Vigour), to flank with Bahruul. +5 melee [1d8+2; 20/x2; bludgeoning and piercing; morningstar] (doesn't include flanking bonus)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 9, 2006)

Keyth's maneuvering and strike bring the guard to the ground.  He isn't quite dead, but he appears to be getting worse.  Bahruul quickly stows his hammer and retrieves his great sword once the threat is releived.

In addition to the blow from Keryth, this man's armor increases in the icy buildup, causing the man's condition to worsen.  The same can be true for the other man who is on the ground.  Neither of them appear completely dead, however.


----------



## unleashed (Dec 9, 2006)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

Knowing that the cold caused by his magic will continue for some time yet, and that he can’t stop it’s effects, Keryth steps past the fighter he just dropped to the ground without bothering to check his condition, as he moves back to the rest of the party and out of the silenced area. “That was well done... quick and relatively painless for us,” he remarks, before calling upon the healing power of Bahamut to treat Bahruul’s wound, “There you go Bahruul, that should deal with the worst of it. Hmm, I wonder if the mage and his friend are going for reinforcements or just running for their lives...”  

[SBLOCK=OOC]Cast _cure light wounds_ 1d8+6 on Bahruul, converting _comprehend languages_.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jkason (Dec 11, 2006)

*Byntrou, roguishly sorcerous barbarian*



			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> “There you go Bahruul, that should deal with the worst of it. Hmm, I wonder if the mage and his friend are going for reinforcements or just running for their lives...”




"I'm afraid the former," Byntrou says as he sheathes his scimitar and retrieves his bow. "He did claim he was gathering forces, after all. Perhaps one of these lumps will have something on him that gives us a clue as to how formidible those forces are?"

Steering clear of the two dying men who are slowly freezing, Byntrou starts with the fighter Bahruul first downed, checking him for both valuables and valuable information.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 11, 2006)

As Byntrou searches the first downed man, the man groans in pain but does not appear conscious.  Byntrou's skilled hands quickly come upon a set of manacles attached to his belt, a waterskin, a bag containing the man's flint and steel, and a money pouch. {In addition to the armor and weapons visible, of course)}

[Sblock=Byntrou]Looking in the money pouch reveals 7 gold cons and 3 gemstones used for commerce: 2 Jade and a Violet Garnet[/Sblock]

Bahruul's eyes return to normal ferocity as Keryth heals him.  Keryth's spell clearly to does not heal him completely, but Bahruul does still smile.  "Thanks to you, Keryth.  How quickly do we think we can pursue them?"  His mind is clearly set on moving forward.


----------



## unleashed (Dec 12, 2006)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“Well, we could go right away, Bahruul, though we should warn the settlement about the coming invasion first... just in case they’re unaware of the amoral plan to exterminate them for their minerals,” Keryth declares. “Hmm, yes, it’s probably a good idea to proceed slowly anyway, regardless... considering they already have a start on us, and know the mines far better than we do... as if we’re not careful, we could walk right into a trap. Who knows, if we don’t come after them straight away, they may even come back to see if their fighting men killed us after all. Then we could set a trap of our own...”


----------



## jkason (Dec 12, 2006)

*Byntrou, roguishly sorcerous barbarian*



			
				Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> As Byntrou searches the first downed man, the man groans in pain but does not appear conscious.  Byntrou's skilled hands quickly come upon a set of manacles attached to his belt, a waterskin, a bag containing the man's flint and steel, and a money pouch. {In addition to the armor and weapons visible, of course)}
> 
> [Sblock=Byntrou]Looking in the money pouch reveals 7 gold cons and 3 gemstones used for commerce: 2 Jade and a Violet Garnet[/Sblock]




Byn shakes his head. "Nothing here to tell us about the force they have, though I suppose I wouldn't really have expected that. But we do have some more ... contributions to fund our endeavors," he says, hefting the bag. He turns to Destiny, smiling as he tosses the gold and gemstones to her. "You still up for playing moneybags, Destiny?"



			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> “Well, we could go right away, Bahruul, though we should warn the settlement about the coming invasion first... just in case they’re unaware of the amoral plan to exterminate them for their minerals,” Keryth declares.




Byn nods. "Their mental link should mean telling Markie means the whole colony will know in no time at all."



> “Hmm, yes, it’s probably a good idea to proceed slowly anyway, regardless... considering they already have a start on us, and know the mines far better than we do... as if we’re not careful, we could walk right into a trap. Who knows, if we don’t come after them straight away, they may even come back to see if their fighting men killed us after all. Then we could set a trap of our own...”




Byn frowns. "I suspect the trouble with trying to set our own trap is that we can't guarantee when they'll return, nor that they won't simply re-establish their force wall further up the tunnel. I'm not a fan of rushing in blindly, but the longer we wait, the more chance they have to set up whatever traps or ambush they might have in store.

Bahruul and I are faster than you two," Byn says to Keryth. "If you three start forward, I should be able to run back and warn the colony, then catch up to you in decent time."


----------



## unleashed (Dec 12, 2006)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“All true enough, though I wasn’t suggesting we wait for them here... only that we keep an eye out for them returning as we hunt them, and be prepared to ambush them ourselves if the opportunity arises. Your plan is sound though, both for warning the community and hunting our foes, Byntrou, so let’s put it into action,” Keryth remarks approvingly, taking his morningstar in hand once again... ready to set out after the two that fled.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 12, 2006)

Bahruul readily accepts Keryth's assertion and looks to Byntrou.  "Make haste, then, petik.  We too shall move quickly.  So quickly that I will carry our littlest."  As she looks a bit put-out, Bahruul simply reaches down and uses his great strength to pluck Destiny off of the ground without asking permission.  A resigned look passes over her face and she adds, "Huh.  The air is actually thinner up here."  Bahruul laughs and heads up the tunnel.

Byntrou is able to to go back to the Markie's post and alert him.

[Sblock=OOC Byntrou]We can RP this out if you feel the need, but it isn't absolutely necessary.  I'll stop here for a second and give you a chance to determine if you'd like to pause or even post an update as to what Byntrou tells Markie....[/Sblock]

Meanwhile, Keyrth, Destiny, and Bahruul make great haste toward the normal mine shaft.  Fortunately, there weren't too many turns to get here and it shouldn't be too difficult to remember the way to the surface.  That, and remembering that they have to climb up to the surface helps make decisions easier.  As they approach the junction with the main tunnel they can hear voices faintly in the distance.  Bahruul slows instictively and sets Destiny back onto the ground.

[Sblock=OOC Keryth]Pausing for a bit here to give jkason time to respond to my Sblock above[/Sblock]


----------



## jkason (Dec 12, 2006)

*Byntrou, roguishly sorcerous barbarian*



			
				Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Byntrou is able to to go back to the Markie's post and alert him.
> 
> [Sblock=OOC Byntrou]We can RP this out if you feel the need, but it isn't absolutely necessary.  I'll stop here for a second and give you a chance to determine if you'd like to pause or even post an update as to what Byntrou tells Markie....[/Sblock]




[sblock=Nonlethal]Byntrou races back to the sane Markie's post, saying, "Alert your people: the preists were killed to silence news of your peacefulness. The miners are assembling a force to invade your underground domain and plunder your gems. For now, the force barrier is down, but if we can't stop them, I don't know how long that will last. I can't demand your aid, but I might suggest that your people at the very least prepare, since even if you don't come to the fight, I fear it's coming to you.

"And now I must be off. My friends go to face your persecutors, and I must do my best to catch up to them before they come to harm."

Byntrou, barely waiting for his words to be acknowledged, rushes off, hoping he might have inspired some support, but not giving himself the luxury of counting on it.

OOC: Since Byn has twice Keryth's speed, and I assume Bahruul is sticking with Keryth, I'm hoping he can catch back up in the time it takes the others to get where they were in the above post. Either way he'll draw and prep his bow as he moves. Ooh! Maybe I can get my first Sneak Attack. [/sblock]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 12, 2006)

[Sblock=OOC]Perhaps.    Although often to sneak attack one must be willing to put oneself at risk (or be invisible) ... And yes, your greater speed will enable you to catch up with Keryth and Bahruul even if they are hustling.  However, to speak directly to Markie would have implied waiting for the stone barrier to move.  Let's just assume that happened for realism's sake.

Markie simply replies, "I will tell the Recipient."  Byntrou can hear the reply as he heads back up the tunnel.[/Sblock]

Keryth:

As Keryth, Bahruul, and Destiny heard the sounds ahead of them, they also begin to hear the faint sounds of someone coming quickly from behind.

Byntrou:

As you charge back up the tunnel you can see the place where the main tunnel intersects this side shaft.  Keryth, Destiny, and Bahruul have not yet passed into the main tunnel.


----------



## jkason (Dec 12, 2006)

*Byntrou, roguishly sorcerous barbarian*



			
				Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Byntrou:
> 
> As you charge back up the tunnel you can see the place where the main tunnel intersects this side shaft.  Keryth, Destiny, and Bahruul have not yet passed into the main tunnel.




Byn slows himself, quieting his footfalls as he catches sight of his companions. He's not sure if they've paused due to finding some physical obstacle or trap, or because they've detected something in the main tunnel. Either way, having largely closed the gap and having the range of his bow to bridge the distance if need be, he decides to play it cautious.


----------



## unleashed (Dec 13, 2006)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

Assuming it’s Byntrou that they've heard behind them, Keryth continues to move the group forward as quietly as possible as he tries to decide how many people are talking.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 13, 2006)

It is indeed Byntrou who is behind, and he slows as he approaches.  Moving forward just a hair the party can discover that the people are coming toward them in the main mine shaft.  Occasionally there are clinks of metal on metal and metal on stone as they talk.  They seem to be discussing some type of rock removal area, although their terminology is above what anyone in the party can make out (without a check, of course).


----------



## unleashed (Dec 13, 2006)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

Keryth looks for somewhere they might hide, so that the miners might pass by without seeing them... hoping Byntrou takes their search and attempt to hide as a sign to do the same, as calling out isn’t likely to be conducive to remaining undetected.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 13, 2006)

[Sblock=OOC]Byntrou is close enough to the party that I was lumping you all into one post, so it is certainly reasonable that Byntrou could hear the talking/clinking and see the rest of the party look for cover and thus do the same.[/Sblock]


----------



## jkason (Dec 13, 2006)

*Byntrou, rougishly sorcerous barbarian*



			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> Keryth looks for somewhere they might hide, so that the miners might pass by without seeing them... hoping Byntrou takes their search and attempt to hide as a sign to do the same, as calling out isn’t likely to be conducive to remaining undetected.




Byn flattens himself against the wall, looking for the best place to conceal himself, as well.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 13, 2006)

The miners pass by the side tunnel and don't even give it a passing glance.  They seem to be wrapped up in their conversation too much to even think of looking down this newer shaft.  Within about a minute the sound from their passing is completely gone, fading as they travel further underground.


----------



## unleashed (Dec 14, 2006)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

Keryth waves Byntrou forward once the miners pass, and once the group is together again, whispers, “Well, it doesn’t seem that the wizard and his companion raised a general alarm as they fled, as the miners are still working, so let’s get moving. Oh, and once we enter the main tunnel, we should try to look like we’re supposed to be here... to try and allay any suspicion.”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 16, 2006)

Bahruul adds, "The fact that we haven't run into any resistance so far plus the fact that the miners seem to be normal tells me that they may not be running too fast, either."

Destiny follows up, "True, but it may mean if they let us get to the surface it could be a doosey."


----------



## unleashed (Dec 17, 2006)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“Perhaps so, but there’s only one way to find out,” Keryth grins, looking out into the main tunnel to check all is clear, before moving out and continuing towards the surface.


----------



## jkason (Dec 18, 2006)

*Byntrou, roguishly sorcerous barbarian*



			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> “Perhaps so, but there’s only one way to find out,” Keryth grins, looking out into the main tunnel to check all is clear, before moving out and continuing towards the surface.




Byn frowns at the thought of ambush, but ultimately shrugs. 

"The only problem with looking like we belong is, we'll have to sheathe our weapons," he grumbles, returning his bow to his back. "Hopefully, we'll have a second or two to pull them back out if we need them. 

"Now I really wish I knew that Theropan wizard's invisible trick."


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 19, 2006)

Destiny replies, "Invisibility would be nice right about now."

Before they head out Bahruul pauses and questions, "Do you really think we'll fit in more with our weapons sheathed than not?  Either way, we don't look like miners.  And it isn't like if we sheathe our weapons they turn invisible.  I'm for charging down the hall and scaring the miners out of the way."


----------



## unleashed (Dec 19, 2006)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

Stopping as questions are asked, Keryth remarks, “I wasn’t proposing we put our weapons away or try to blend in with the miners, after all they sent an armed group down the mines after us, so the miners have likely seen armed parties before. What I’m saying, is that we should look like we have a purpose and know where we’re going, so that hopefully we’re not questioned or stopped by too many.”


----------



## jkason (Dec 22, 2006)

*Byntrou, roguishly sorcerous barbarian*



			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> Stopping as questions are asked, Keryth remarks, “I wasn’t proposing we put our weapons away or try to blend in with the miners, after all they sent an armed group down the mines after us, so the miners have likely seen armed parties before. What I’m saying, is that we should look like we have a purpose and know where we’re going, so that hopefully we’re not questioned or stopped by too many.”




Byn nods with a relieved smile. He keeps his bow readied as he says, "Then I've no objections at all." he juts his chin in the direction he believes leads to the surface, adding, "Shall we?"


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 22, 2006)

Byntrou and Keryth:

In fact, all of the miners that the party encounters are more tha willing to get out of the way of the party.  They seem to be here to do a job and understand that the job is dangerous enough without confronting an armed party.  The majority of them are unarmored and armed only with the tools of their mining trade.

A few of the miners appear to have received advanced notice of their coming as they are already out of the way when the party comes upon them.  These miners are more frequently encountered the closer the party draws to the surface.

[Sblock=OOC]I didn't want to push the party all the way to the surface in case there was another plan.  So, as it stands, the party can go all the way to the tunnel's exit unless you all would rather pause and do something first.[/Sblock]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 22, 2006)

Eion and Varius:

The town of Theropa is one of the grandest cities in the land of Barghost and it is obvious upon entrance that this town is special.  The gates are finely kept and the city itself seems to be kept clean.  The city guard stands at attention and appears to take their duties quite seriously.  From above the gates, the guards can be seen taking careful inventory of who and what is entering the city.

Theropa has a fair amount of religious intuition as well.  The temple district has a varied range of temples, but those following Heironeous, Altua, and Moradin are likely to feel the most welcome.  Yet there is room in the city for the worship of most deities - even those worshippe in secret.

The main issue surrounding the city is the rumor of Jithar.  Rumor - of course - is a truly inappropriate term for what Jithar is.  There are many who claim Jithar is a powerful mage who controls many aspects of the city.  There are some that say Jithar is a being that has found a means of reincarnating himself over and over again to continue a life longer than most can live.  There are those who believe Jithar is a fairy tale told by parents to teach their children about life and danger.  There are many who think that the legend of Jithar is a production of the local thieves' - er ... rogues' - guild.  Those who follow this last assertion believe that the rogues have invented Jithar to divert attention from their own doings.

Theropa itself is the second largest city in all of arghost, boasting a population of around 21,000 residents.  It is only smaller than the city of Hipposus - the capitol city of Barghost.  As is true for the majority of Barghost, the land and the people typically follow a lawful bent.  Almost anything that is desired can be found in Theropa so long as you have the money and information needed to find it for sale.

The area surrounding Theropa has six significant suburbs.  Of note is Great Bend for its Bowmaking guild and Yellow Cave as being the residence of the mage Viastor.  The rest of the suburbs are typical suburbs whose population farm, fish, and lumber in support of the larger Theropa.

[Sblock=OOC]So, go ahead and start RPing as you come into town.  Where would you like to head?  This section of the story doesn't have a strong plot to it - it is designed to allow you both a chance to RP together and get into character.

Also, feel free to pick a character color.  I ask that you do not pick Lime because that is the color I do NPCs in.  Bahruul is Orange and Destiny is Olive but those two will be leaving the game shortly.  Keryth is Silver I believe.  Byntrou is Dark Red I believe.[/Sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 23, 2006)

[SBLOCK=OOC Eion and Varius]Nonlethal Force is correct with the colours jkason and I are using (for Byntrou and Keryth). So if you could avoid choosing either of those colours too, just so it's easy to see at a glance who's speaking, it would be much appreciated.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 23, 2006)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*



			
				Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Byntrou and Keryth:
> 
> In fact, all of the miners that the party encounters are more tha willing to get out of the way of the party.  They seem to be here to do a job and understand that the job is dangerous enough without confronting an armed party.  The majority of them are unarmored and armed only with the tools of their mining trade.
> 
> A few of the miners appear to have received advanced notice of their coming as they are already out of the way when the party comes upon them.  These miners are more frequently encountered the closer the party draws to the surface.



“Well, either our own progress has been reported to miners further up the tunnel somehow, or the two that fled have reached the entrance and are waiting for us... probably with some reinforcements, unless they’ve been told they’re to handle us on their own,” Keryth offers, softly enough so that only his companions can hear. “So, shall we move forward boldly, and rush the entrance, or try a more cautious approach?”


----------



## Fenris (Dec 23, 2006)

Eion and Varius meet the Merchant Guild's guards at the destination warehouse, signing over the safe return of the caravan. they then headed over to the Guild quartermaster and reported the location of the banditry attempts on the route and, with the paperwork completed, finally collected their pay.

Pockets full again, Varius turns to Eion. "Well that was a fun trip"  he says with a smile and a tap at the new dent on his armor. "But it was thirsty. let's find a decent tavern to wash the dirt out of our mouths."  As the two wander to towards a tavern Varius adds, "I know the Guild wants us back, but I have to tell you Eion, this has grown tiresome for me. I am not yet ready to return home, as I know you are not. But still, if I cannot return yet, still I cannot continue this any more. What say you? But if not in the army, and not guarding fat merchants, what then does a bow and a sword do?"


----------



## Rino (Dec 23, 2006)

Eion walks with Varius

but fat merchants pay really good, but there attitude are mostly just terrible. they always complain about that we move to fast, or that they cant find me in the woods o or even on the open field. but what else could we do? find some good adventure that will give us fame and honor. where will we find such an adventure


----------



## jkason (Dec 24, 2006)

*Byntrou, roguishly sorcerous barbarian*



			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> “Well, either our own progress has been reported to miners further up the tunnel somehow, or the two that fled have reached the entrance and are waiting for us... probably with some reinforcements, unless they’ve been told they’re to handle us on their own,” Keryth offers, softly enough so that only his companions can hear. “So, shall we move forward boldly, and rush the entrance, or try a more cautious approach?”




Byn frowns. 

"I'm not sure we have all that much choice," Byn says. "They've already shown they have no problem killing us even when we're posing them no immediate physical threat. The only thing I've got other than charging in is my sometimes-reliable glowing sprite. Might do for a minor distraction, or it might at least flush out some of the ambushers if they're too bowstring-happy."


----------



## unleashed (Dec 24, 2006)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“Well, I could create a mist once we near the entrance, which would be centred on me when I invoke it... hopefully that would give us some cover to slip out. So your glowing man and my mist then... Destiny, do you have anything which might help?” Keryth asks.

[SBLOCK=OOC]Whatever happens, Keryth will also activate his Divine Vigor ability (+8 temporary hp, +10 feet speed) before they go out.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 24, 2006)

Byntrou, Keyth:

Destiny replies, "Well, I do have that power I used back against the scorpion.  It allows me to see what's on the other side of things.  I could use it when we get near the entrance to look out the entrance and see if anything is waiting for us."

Bahruul smiles and says, "Well, I could once more go into y fury.  That'll help us out, too!"


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 24, 2006)

Eion, Varius:

As they walk (and keep on talking) they come across a simple tavern called the _Rusty Anchor_.  It looks inviting a place as any.  There is clearly a section for tavern (food & drink) and a seperate door simply for the bar.


----------



## Fenris (Dec 24, 2006)

Varius heads to the tavern door: "Hungry?"  he asks Eion.

"Yes,"  Varius responds to Eion's early reply "merchants have purses to match their girth. As for adventure. I sorely miss it. While I dare say I have had my share and perhaps even too much, some would say, even myself at times. Still these things are elusive. A life without adventure is a life wasted I'd say. Though you can chase it, only the gods can help you find it. But now it is time to quench our hunger and thirst from trail food. Adventure cn find us eating if she likes."  Varius adds with a laugh.


----------



## unleashed (Dec 24, 2006)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*



			
				Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Byntrou, Keyth:
> 
> Destiny replies, "Well, I do have that power I used back against the scorpion.  It allows me to see what's on the other side of things.  I could use it when we get near the entrance to look out the entrance and see if anything is waiting for us."
> 
> Bahruul smiles and says, "Well, I could once more go into y fury.  That'll help us out, too!"



“All good ideas, so let’s go see what trouble we have to deal with,” Keryth remarks, leading them towards the mine entrance.


----------



## Rino (Dec 24, 2006)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Varius heads to the tavern door: "Hungry?"  he asks Eion.
> 
> "Yes,"  Varius responds to Eion's early reply "merchants have purses to match their girth. As for adventure. I sorely miss it. While I dare say I have had my share and perhaps even too much, some would say, even myself at times. Still these things are elusive. A life without adventure is a life wasted I'd say. Though you can chase it, only the gods can help you find it. But now it is time to quench our hunger and thirst from trail food. Adventure cn find us eating if she likes."  Varius adds with a laugh.





is there ever a moment when you dont think about food


----------



## Fenris (Dec 24, 2006)

Rino said:
			
		

> is there ever a moment when you dont think about food




"Yes",  says Varius with a grin, eyeing the waitress as they enter.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 24, 2006)

Byntrou, Keryth:

The party approaches the exit to the mine and once Destiny is in range she says, "Let's stop here.  My powers should allow me to see outside the cave from this point without putting us in danger."  She concentrates for a bit and then smiles.  "I do not see the guy who released the force shield earlier.  But the other one who ran is waiting to the left of the entrance with a bow, back about 20 feet.  He's behind a good bit of rock.  There are two more armed guards right behind the one with the bow."

Eion and Varius:

Inside the Rusty Anchor, it turns out that the waitress Varius was eyeing up is actually the hostess.  "Just the two of you today?  Would you prefer a booth or a table?"


----------



## unleashed (Dec 25, 2006)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*



			
				Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Byntrou, Keryth:
> 
> The party approaches the exit to the mine and once Destiny is in range she says, "Let's stop here.  My powers should allow me to see outside the cave from this point without putting us in danger."  She concentrates for a bit and then smiles.  "I do not see the guy who released the force shield earlier.  But the other one who ran is waiting to the left of the entrance with a bow, back about 20 feet.  He's behind a good bit of rock.  There are two more armed guards right behind the one with the bow."



“Well, if I get right near that side of the entrance, the mist I create will make it about that far. So we might be able to reach them without giving him open shot... though that makes me wonder where the one that opened the shield has gone,” Keryth offers, looking concerned about the missing man.


----------



## Fenris (Dec 26, 2006)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Eion and Varius:
> 
> Inside the Rusty Anchor, it turns out that the waitress Varius was eyeing up is actually the hostess.  "Just the two of you today?  Would you prefer a booth or a table?"




"Unless it is our great fortune to have you join us, then, yes it will be just the two of us"  replies Varius with a charming smile. "And either table or booth will do."


----------



## Rino (Dec 27, 2006)

Eion ignores the flirting of his friend and takes a good look in the tavern to see what kind of people there are in. while doing so he tries to hide as much from his weapons as possible by pulling his cape over them. 

OOC: couple of daggers need to be hiding from public view


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 28, 2006)

Eion and Varius:

The hostess nods and brings them to booth, eyeing Eion a bit suspiciously at his attempt to hide something.  She says nothing of it, of course.  She does respond to Various with a polite smile and adds, "Unfortunately, while our inn does provide a great many services, we are not what you might call 'full service.'  If you need receommendations for that type, I'm sure there are others outside who can point you in the proper direction.  I do hope that you enjoy your meal and your server will be with you shortly."

A quick glance around the room reveals that there are several groups of people in the inn who are at various stages of eating.  Most of the people appear to be simple folk.  It looks like there are three couples who are either dating or are already husband and wife.  It appears to be at least one (maybe two) gatherings of merchants or businessmen with a common interest.  There are three individuals who are sitting all alone.


----------



## Fenris (Dec 30, 2006)

Varius orders a pint of ale, some stew and bread.


----------



## Rino (Dec 30, 2006)

Eion just orders the stew and the bread. lets hope this is better then our trail rations or the stew you try to make varius


----------



## Fenris (Dec 31, 2006)

Rino said:
			
		

> Eion just orders the stew and the bread. lets hope this is better then our trail rations or the stew you try to make varius





"It hasn't killed us yet my friend" retorts Varius with a smile.


----------



## Rino (Dec 31, 2006)

if my memory serves me well i know that last year when we were escorting near the border that you found some herbs that smelled delicious and you tried them in your famous stew. i almost fell out of the tree while standing watch that night. so you are very right with your remark that is hasn't killed anyone YET.


----------



## Fenris (Dec 31, 2006)

Rino said:
			
		

> if my memory serves me well i know that last year when we were escorting near the border that you found some herbs that smelled delicious and you tried them in your famous stew. i almost fell out of the tree while standing watch that night. so you are very right with your remark that is hasn't killed anyone YET.




"Hey now, don't blame that fall on my creative culinary skills. Your weak elf stomach is more to blame. You'd think after all the time you spend in the woods, you'd be able to stomach the bounty of the forest better"  quips Varius with grin.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jan 2, 2007)

Byntrou, Keryth:



			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> “Well, if I get right near that side of the entrance, the mist I create will make it about that far. So we might be able to reach them without giving him open shot... though that makes me wonder where the one that opened the shield has gone,” Keryth offers, looking concerned about the missing man.




Bahruul nods, "Indeed.  Someone seems afraid to fight us."

Destiny adds, "Either that or he wants to whittle us down before facing us.  Either way, do we have much choice?"

[Sblock=OOC]Simply stalling a bit for jkason to return to a regular posting schedule now that the holidays are behind us.  I don't really want to go into a combat without him.  It wouldn't be fair.[/Sblock]

Eion, Varius:

The waiter takes the order and promises to return.  In short order, he returns with Varius' ale as well as a small glass of water for Eion.  "Your stew will be served in a moment, sirs."


----------



## jkason (Jan 2, 2007)

*Byntrou, roguishly sorcerous barbarian*



			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> “Well, if I get right near that side of the entrance, the mist I create will make it about that far. So we might be able to reach them without giving him open shot... though that makes me wonder where the one that opened the shield has gone,” Keryth offers, looking concerned about the missing man.




Byntrou nods. "My glowing spectre can move fairly far without disappating. If your mist obscures things, Keryth, I might have a good chance of using it to draw fire, possibly even letting us sneak close enough to surprise our ambushers."

[sblock=OOC]Very sorry about the disappearance. I didn't anticipate it or I'd have warned you. I should be back to regular posting during the week now, though.[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Jan 3, 2007)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric (HP 27/30; AC 18)*

“Let’s give it a try then,” Keryth nods, moving up near the entrance on the side Destiny indicated, before casting his _obscuring mist_.


----------



## jkason (Jan 3, 2007)

*Byntrou, roguishly sorcerous barbarian*



			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> “Let’s give it a try then,” Keryth nods, moving up near the entrance on the side Destiny indicated, before casting his _obscuring mist_.




As Keryth begins to cast, Byntrou's fingers work, as well. He mutters, drawing the faint outline of a humanoid, and as he finishes, the shape he's outlined fills with light. With a nod, Byntrou sends the glowing apparition out into the mist.

[sblock=OOC]Casting Dancing Lights, of course.

Also, is Byn's Mage Armor still active?[/sblock]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jan 4, 2007)

Keryth, Byntrou:

[Sblock=Byntrou OOC]At 1 hour per level, considering that the party was hustling through the tunnels I think it is fair to say that it certainly could be active.  The party didn't do much but hustle through the tunnels.  So, yes.[/Sblock]

As the two cast spells, Destiny looks to Bahruul and says, "Go to the left, and hurry about it.  I'll follow you and hit the fighters before they know what's coming."

Surprise Round:

Bytnrou and Keryth are able to cast their spells in succession.  Once the spells go off, Bahruul and Destiny surge through the entrance.

Combat:

From inside the tunnel, a curse can be heard that matches neither Bahruul's nor Destiny's voice.

[Sblock=Init & Battlemap]


```
..
1   ....
23 ......
-----..------
 ....K....
  ...b...
   .....
    ...
```
1,2 = Guards
3 = Guard in leather from prior encounter
K = Keryth
b = Byntrou
. = Effect of the Obscuring Mist spell
{Destiny and Bahruul are within the mist, obscurred from vision for this round.}

NOTE: I did not count off the exact spell effect within the mine, I simply made it roughly circular.  I did count off the effect outside the mine, taking into account the total space for creeping through the entrance.

INIT: Rogue, Guard, Byntrou, Keryth, Guard, Bahruul, Destiny

We are currently at Byntrou's action in the init.[/Sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jan 4, 2007)

*Byntrou, roguishly sorcerous barbarian*



			
				Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> From inside the tunnel, a curse can be heard that matches neither Bahruul's nor Destiny's voice.




"That sounds promising," Byntrou whispers as he skirts past Keryth, dropping his bow and drawing his scimitar. As he creeps forward, he directs his glowing puppet to rush toward where the men Destiny has indicated are, keeping it far enough away from himself so as to provide a decoy rather than a lighted sign indicating his position. With luck, he can catch them unawares and strike.

[sblock=OOC]I'm not sure if Byn can move and attack this round. If he can, he's looking for a flankable position or a flatfooted target to get some sneak attacking in on.[/sblock]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jan 4, 2007)

[Sblock=OOC]You are too far away to do both.  Would you like to move your full movement (single move) and wait within the obscuring mist or double move to beside the enemies?  You'll not be able to flank this round, and #3 has already acted ... so no flatfooted on him anyway.[/Sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jan 4, 2007)

[sblock=Nonlethal]Let's keep Byn shrouded for now, trying to draw fire with the dancing light spell, and hold off attacking until next round.[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Jan 5, 2007)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric (HP 27/30; AC 18)*

“Indeed,” Keryth responds softly, as he shuffles cautiously out into the fog he’s created, trying to be as quiet as possible as he moves towards the men.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jan 5, 2007)

Byntrou, Keryth:

With a mighty surge Bahruul rushes forward out of the cloud as has at the archer before he can load another shot.  In a single swipe of the sword the archer finds himself badly cut and lying upon the ground in an unconscious state.

Both of the guards, who learned from the archer's mistake at firing at Byntrou's bluff, draw their weapons and approach Bahruul's position.  Bahruul is able to fend off one of the mighty swings but the other catches him off-guard and hits him solidly.

Destiny steps out of the mist at a safe distance and unleashes a burst of energy immediately behind both of the guards.  Each of the guards succomb to the mild shock of cold air from behind them.  One of them (#1) looks as if he has been stunned by the energetic assault.

[Sblock=Battlemap and INIT]

```
D..
 1  .K..
 2B.b....
-----..------
 .........
  .......
   .....
    ...
```

INIT: Byntrou, Keryth, Bahruul, Guard, Guard, Destiny[/Sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Jan 5, 2007)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric (HP 27/30; AC 18)*

Keryth moves up behind Bahruul and heals him with a _cure light wounds_ spell.

[SBLOCK=OOC]Spontaneous _cure light wounds_ 1d8+6 using _magic weapon_.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jkason (Jan 9, 2007)

*Byntrou, roguishly sorcerous barbarian*



			
				Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Both of the guards, who learned from the archer's mistake at firing at Byntrou's bluff, draw their weapons and approach Bahruul's position.  Bahruul is able to fend off one of the mighty swings but the other catches him off-guard and hits him solidly.
> 
> Destiny steps out of the mist at a safe distance and unleashes a burst of energy immediately behind both of the guards.  Each of the guards succomb to the mild shock of cold air from behind them.  One of them (#1) looks as if he has been stunned by the energetic assault.
> 
> ...




Though he knows the bluff is over, Byntrou sets the glowing figure to randomly dart about in the mist, hoping that any reinforcements might be drawn to it rather than his flesh and blood group.

Stepping around Bahruul, Byn slashes out with his scimitar, looking for a tender spot but finding none currently exposed.

[sblock=OOC]Move to the square just below Bahruul and attack Guard 2 with scimitar.[/sblock]


----------



## Rino (Jan 9, 2007)

Eion turn to Varius well, we are not going to play bodygaurd anymore, so we have to find some other means to stay busy and possible get some money in our pockets. we could steal from people but I dont like that at all or we can seek out some grand adventure. personaly I'm going for the second option.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jan 9, 2007)

Eion and Varius:

[Sblock=OOC]Assuming that neither of you guys responded to the waiter, a bit more OOC chatter and your lunch will be ready.[/Sblock]

Keryth, Byntrou:

[Sblock=OOC jkason]If by below you mean downscreen from Bahruul, than space is unoccupiable - if that's even a word!  The dashes in a diagram represent walls or other immvable objects - in this case the side of the mountain.  Instead, I had Byntrou move up to the spot above Bahruul.  If this is not acceptable, let me know and I'll rewrite.[/Sblock]

Byntrou slides up and swipes at the fighter, but his scimitar bounces off of the fighter's armor without doing any damage.  In spite of the miss, the fighter is certainly capable of being hit.

Keryth is able to step up behind Bahruul and heal his wounds a bit.

[Sblock=Keryth]Keryth heals for 13 if I did the math right.  7 + 4 (Caster Level) + 2 (Augmented Healing)[/Sblock]

Bahruul attempts to return the strike, but the fighter parries his blow quite effectively.  The guard who isn't stuned strikes out against Bahruul and hits for a solid blow, reopening many of the wounds that Keryth had just healed.  

Destiny focuses on the fighter who is not stunned and says, "Have a glimpse of your own death!"  The fighter winces, but does not go down.

[Sblock=Battlemap and INIT]

```
D..
 1b ....
 2BK.....
-----..------
 .........
  .......
   .....
    ...
```

INIT: Byntrou, Keryth, Bahruul, Guard, Guard, Destiny[/Sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Jan 10, 2007)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric (HP 27/30; AC 18)*

Keryth skirts around the combat as he brings his morningstar to hand, before stepping in to strike.

[SBLOCK=OOC]Keryth will move two squares straight up, one up and left, one left, and one down and left (30 feet, which is his current movement) and strike at #1 (flanking with Bahruul). Unless someone takes #1 out, in which case he’ll cut the first movement (two squares straight up) to one square straight up and strike #2.

Yes, your calculations for the healing were right, but I did post (spontaneous _cure light wounds_ 1d8+6) with my previous post, so calculations weren’t exactly required. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Fenris (Jan 10, 2007)

Rino said:
			
		

> Eion turn to Varius well, we are not going to play bodygaurd anymore, so we have to find some other means to stay busy and possible get some money in our pockets. we could steal from people but I dont like that at all or we can seek out some grand adventure. personaly I'm going for the second option.




"Eion, stealing is a terrible thing. However, the spoils of war on the other hand......."  begins Varius with a mischievious grin.

"So, you remember that group of orcs that attacked us by the forest and the ogres that assaulted us at the ford? We beat them off. As you and I both know, not all caravans come back. The goods in those lost caravans are somewhere. I say we backtrack the caravan trail and then strike out to find where these beasts store their ill-goten-goods."


----------



## jkason (Jan 10, 2007)

*Byntrou, roguishly sorcerous barbarian*



			
				Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Keryth, Byntrou:
> 
> [Sblock=OOC jkason]If by below you mean downscreen from Bahruul, than space is unoccupiable - if that's even a word!  The dashes in a diagram represent walls or other immvable objects - in this case the side of the mountain.  Instead, I had Byntrou move up to the spot above Bahruul.  If this is not acceptable, let me know and I'll rewrite.[/Sblock]
> 
> Byntrou slides up and swipes at the fighter, but his scimitar bounces off of the fighter's armor without doing any damage.  In spite of the miss, the fighter is certainly capable of being hit.




[sblock=OOC]Sorry about misreading the map. The move Byn took is fine.[/sblock]

Byn swears under his breath at his miss, but carries on. Realizing he might be open to both guards attacking in their current position, he shifts slightly as he swings his scimitar.

[sblock=OOC]5' adjust upscreen, then scimitar attack again.[/sblock]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jan 11, 2007)

Byntrou, Keryth:

Byntrou slides up ad stirkes again, freeing himself from the devastating blows from the fighter immediately beside Bahruul.  His scimitar slices through the air with much greater accuracy this time and skewers the fighter in one of the few vital areas left open by his breastplate armor.  The fighter slumps to the ground in a world of hurt.

[Sblock=OOC Byntrou]Confirmed Crit! 

Oh, and don'tworry about reading the map wrong.  I never said the maps were all that easy to read! [/Sblock]

Keryth is able to step into the melee and swing away, also landing a solid blow against the lone remaining fighter.  The fighter looks annoyed and a good bit wounded, but he continues to stand on his feet.  That is, until Bahruul gets a swing at him and puts him solidly upon the ground in worse condition than the one Byntrou skewered.

Destiny looks around and adds, "I don't see anyone rushing there way over here.  Shall we head to the office building once we search these guys?"


----------



## unleashed (Jan 12, 2007)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“Yes, you and Byntrou go ahead and search while I heal Bahruul,” Keryth replies, as he heals Bahruul’s wounds with the last spell he has above an orison.

[SBLOCK=OOC]Keryth casts a spontaneous _cure moderate wounds_ 2d8+8 on Bahruul using his _spiritual weapon_ spell.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jkason (Jan 12, 2007)

*Byntrou, roguishly sorcerous barbarian*



			
				Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Byntrou, Keryth:
> 
> Byntrou slides up ad stirkes again, freeing himself from the devastating blows from the fighter immediately beside Bahruul.  His scimitar slices through the air with much greater accuracy this time and skewers the fighter in one of the few vital areas left open by his breastplate armor.  The fighter slumps to the ground in a world of hurt




As the fighter slides off his blade, Byntrou smiles. "Good to see I still remember how to do this," he gloats.

[sblock=OOC]Who needs 1st level sneak attack when you've got a crit? [/sblock]



> Destiny looks around and adds, "I don't see anyone rushing there way over here.  Shall we head to the office building once we search these guys?"




Byn, wiping the blood off his blade on the leg of the fallen guard, nods to his small companion. "Let's see what they pay murderers these days," he says, stooping to his victim to search, then moving on to the others if no one else has checked them by then.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jan 12, 2007)

Eion, Varius:



			
				Fenris said:
			
		

> "Eion, stealing is a terrible thing. However, the spoils of war on the other hand......."  begins Varius with a mischievious grin.
> 
> "So, you remember that group of orcs that attacked us by the forest and the ogres that assaulted us at the ford? We beat them off. As you and I both know, not all caravans come back. The goods in those lost caravans are somewhere. I say we backtrack the caravan trail and then strike out to find where these beasts store their ill-goten-goods."




While Varius is waiting for Eion's reply, the waiter brings the food to the table.  He sets two bowls of stew down on the table surface and also sets down a single plate with a loaf of bread and a knife to be used to slice the bread.  "Enjoy the meals, sirs.  Can I get either of you anything?"

Byntrou, Keryth:

[Sblock=Byntrou]Byntrou is able to search the first man to fall and the fighter that he downed in the time it takes Destiny to search the other fighter.  Byntrou finds:

On the one that fled the battle in the mines Byntrou finds: A very nice dagger, a very nice short sword, and a very nice set of leather armor.  He also finds 33 gold, 2 silver pearls, and 1 black pearl.

One the fighter than Byntrou handled himself he finds: a flint and steel, a set of manacles, a waterskin, 12 gold, 3 Sardonyx, and 2 Silver Pearls.[/Sblock]

Destiny pours over the body of the fighter and lays a flint and steel, a set of manacles, and a waterskin on the ground.  She also hands 6 gold, 6 rose quartz, 1 fire opal to Keryth.  "For the party fund, sir."  She also hands him the 7 gold coins, 2 Jade, and the Violet Garnet that she had received from the last fight.  "I'd forgotten that you were going to care for the party fund."


----------



## Fenris (Jan 12, 2007)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Eion, Varius:
> 
> 
> 
> While Varius is waiting for Eion's reply, the waiter brings the food to the table.  He sets two bowls of stew down on the table surface and also sets down a single plate with a loaf of bread and a knife to be used to slice the bread.  "Enjoy the meals, sirs.  Can I get either of you anything?"




"Another ale" replies Varius with a smile as he downs the last of his.


----------



## jkason (Jan 12, 2007)

*Byntrou, roguishly sorcerous barbarian*



			
				Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> [Sblock=Byntrou]Byntrou is able to search the first man to fall and the fighter that he downed in the time it takes Destiny to search the other fighter.  Byntrou finds:
> 
> On the one that fled the battle in the mines Byntrou finds: A very nice dagger, a very nice short sword, and a very nice set of leather armor.  He also finds 33 gold, 2 silver pearls, and 1 black pearl.
> 
> One the fighter than Byntrou handled himself he finds: a flint and steel, a set of manacles, a waterskin, 12 gold, 3 Sardonyx, and 2 Silver Pearls.[/Sblock]




"I may have to invest in a backpack, if only to carry all this gear we keep running into," Byn says with a wicked grin as he presents the arms and armor to his backpacked companions.



> "I'd forgotten that you were going to care for the party fund."




Byn shares the monetary gains with Keryth, as well. "As had I, come to think of it."


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jan 12, 2007)

[Sblock=Byntrou and Keryth]
Oooops.  Add two mundane looking greatswords to that list of items found on the last two soldiers fought.  And a mundane set of breastplate armor each.  Whether or not you all want to tote those items around is up to you![/Sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Jan 13, 2007)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

Keryth takes the proffered items gems and coins, once he finishes his healing spell on Bahruul, “Ah well, all our minds have been on much more important tasks, such as keeping ourselves alive, to worry about who’s holding the treasures we manage to find. So, on to the offices then?”

[SBLOCK=OOC]You might want to heal Bahruul from my previous post. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jan 13, 2007)

Keryth, Byntrou:

[Sblock=OOC] Picky, picky.  I was getting around to it!  {Read: I had completely forgotten, thanks for reminding me.   } [/Sblock]

Bahruul is wrapped in Keryth's healing and looks to have returned to almost normal.  Some of the wounds are still there, but nothing looks life threatening.


----------



## jkason (Jan 15, 2007)

*Byntrou, roguishly sorcerous barbarian*

Byn surveys the bounty, then bites his lip.

"Perhaps we should stack this out of the way, and return for it when and if we finish our business with the cloaked man?" the bous suggests. "For that matter, while we have a moment..." Byn trails off, pulling the shield from his back and settling it on his off-arm. 

[sblock=OOC]AC +2 from shield bonus[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Jan 16, 2007)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“Assuming we are able to return and claim it of course. Though it won’t hurt if we don’t carry _everything_ away, from time to time,” Keryth chuckles, as he proceeds to stack the armour and weapons behind the rock where the archer was standing. “So, shall we proceed to the office then?” he asks, taking several steps in its general direction as he waits for the others to decide.


----------



## jkason (Jan 16, 2007)

*Byntrou, roguishly sorcerous barbarian*



			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> “Assuming we are able to return and claim it of course. Though it won’t hurt if we don’t carry _everything_ away, from time to time,” Keryth chuckles, as he proceeds to stack the armour and weapons behind the rock where the archer was standing. “So, shall we proceed to the office then?” he asks, taking several steps in its general direction as he waits for the others to decide.




Byn shrugs. "Life is risks, I suppose," he says in response to Keryth's concerns the arms and armour might be taken. "I'll take the gamble. Besides, their employer ought to have more, yes?"

With that, he, too, moves toward the office.


----------



## unleashed (Jan 17, 2007)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

Keryth shakes his head as Byntrou misinterprets his statement. “I suppose they might, though I’m not concerned about that. I was just saying that we may not be able to return this way on our way out... though I suppose that depends how things go at the office.”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jan 17, 2007)

Keryth, Byntrou:

Upon reaching the outside of the office, Keryth and Byntrou are able to to overhear two raised voices.  The first voice is not that of the one who lowered the force field underground.  His words are muffled.  A response comes from the one who did lower the field underground.  "I don't care what you think!  They're on their way here and I doubt the lame guards that you hire can keep them in!  Like it or not, we'll have to face them!"

"WE!?!" comes a startled response from the other man in the room.  THis time his voice is loud enough and clear enough to hear through the office walls.

The door to the office is unguarded.  Far down the road, Keryth and Byntrou can see the guards stations at the fence to leave the mining area.  They look uninformed about anything going on in the main camp.


----------



## unleashed (Jan 17, 2007)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“Well, let’s get this over with, before the other guards get wind of anything,” Keryth whispers, before leading the group into the office.


----------



## jkason (Jan 18, 2007)

*Byntrou, roguishly sorcerous barbarian*



			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> “Well, let’s get this over with, before the other guards get wind of anything,” Keryth whispers, before leading the group into the office.




Byntrou nods, then nods to his herdmate. "Shall we try the direct approach? I can't remember the last time Bahruul got a chance to bash in a door."

[sblock=OOC]Go ahead and assume Byn agrees to whatever counter-plan Keryth might offer up, if we don't go for the bash in the door plan[/sblock]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jan 18, 2007)

Varius, Eion:

After waiting a bit for a response from Eion, the waiter replies, "Indeed, sir.  Another ale, then."

Byntrou, Keryth:

[Sblock=OOC Unleashed]Up to you, then ... lead the party in the normal way or allow Bahruul to bash in the door?[/Sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Jan 19, 2007)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*



			
				jkason said:
			
		

> Byntrou nods, then nods to his herdmate. "Shall we try the direct approach? I can't remember the last time Bahruul got a chance to bash in a door."



“Well, let’s just see if it’s locked first, as we don’t want to have the guards up there come running for no reason,” Keryth whispers, reaching to open the door and lead the group in. If he finds the door locked though, he motions for Bahruul to break it down.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jan 19, 2007)

The door slides open quite easily.  The unknown voice - the party can now see the owner standing behind an office desk - cries out.  "What is going on here?"

The one in robes from the tunnels turns and points, "Now you have to deal with them!"

The owner behind the desk appears to be dwarven.  His stout and sturdy body is considerably shorter than all but Destiny.  His arms hint at the fact that he earned his way into position through hard work in the mines - not birthright.


----------



## jkason (Jan 19, 2007)

*Byntrou, roguishly sorcerous barbarian*



			
				Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> The door slides open quite easily.  The unknown voice - the party can now see the owner standing behind an office desk - cries out.  "What is going on here?"




Whether due to inspiration or his capricious nature, Byntrou holds his attack. He points is scimitar accusingly at the man from the tunnels.

"Your man is a murderer," he declares. "He took the priests down into the mine, and when they failed to kill the innocent creatures below, he slaughtered them. He tried to do the same to us."

Raising an eyebrow, Byn adds, "I'm sure you had nothing to do with this, and are appalled at the discovery, yes?"


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jan 20, 2007)

The dwarf stammers, "But, well, of course I am caught off guard!"  He turns and angrily points at the robed man.  "You told me that the creatures underground had killed the priests and that these folks had sided with the creatures underground and tried to kill you all!"  The dwarf's face turns a dark red.


----------



## unleashed (Jan 20, 2007)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“See, this is what happens when you gloat and reveal your secrets to the people you’re trying to kill, before you’re sure they’ve got no chance to spoil your plans,” Keryth remarks to the robed man, stepping towards him. “So would you like to surrender now and avoid the same fate as those you set on us, or are we going to have to do this the hard way?”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jan 20, 2007)

The dwarf behind the desk reaches to the wall behind him and hefts a mining hammer off of the wall.  "I'd recommend the easy way, if I were you.  You will surrender."

The robed man slumps his shoulders and holds his hands up innocently.  "Fine.  I'll go peacefully.  You takin' me to Dullstown's jail or do I get to wait here for them to pick me up?"

The dwarf adds, "I can have my guards retain him here if you'd like ... now that his secrets have been revealed."  He glares menacingly at the robed man.


----------



## unleashed (Jan 21, 2007)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“Not that I don’t trust you,” Keryth says glancing at the dwarf, “but he’s been in command of your guards, so there may be a few that are sympathetic to him. Best I think if we take him with us, just to make sure. I don’t suppose you have any manacles handy?” he asks, before closing the rest of the way to the robed man... taking a rope from his pack in preparation to tie the man up, if the answer is no.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jan 22, 2007)

Destiny replies, "There were a few sets out near the cave mine entrance on the guards we fought earlier."


----------



## unleashed (Jan 22, 2007)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“That’s right, I forgot about those. Did anyone hang onto a set when we set the heavier items aside?” Keryth asks.


----------



## Fenris (Jan 22, 2007)

Varius rubs his eyes. Yeap, they are working. Eion was gone. Varius pondered it for a moment. He decided that he hadn't had enough ale yet for that to be the cause. 

With a shrug of his shoulders, and another swig of ale, Varuis chalks it up to Eion's penchant for moving quietly and desire to always have the lay of the land.

"Damn elves" he mutters as he turns his attention back to the stew, bread and ale.

With his intial hunger appeased, Varius takes another look around the room, paying a bit more attention to who was here.


----------



## jkason (Jan 22, 2007)

*Byntrou, roguishly sorcerous barbarian*

Byntrou stands silent a moment. _That worked much better than I expected,_ he thought. _Not that I think the dwarf's really innocent, mind, but hooray for greedy self-preservation, I suppose._



			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> “That’s right, I forgot about those. Did anyone hang onto a set when we set the heavier items aside?” Keryth asks.




Byn looks a little sheepish as he says "Would that I'd thought of it, Keryth. We'll have to tie him for now, then perhaps we can take him back to the manacles?"

Turning to the dwarf, Byn says, "So you'll be dismantling the force barrier presently, yes?"


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jan 22, 2007)

Byntrou, Keryth:

Bahruul likewise replies, "Sorry, Keryth.  I assumed that my sword edge would be more useful than a manacles."  There also seems to be a bit of resentment in his voice.

The dwarf replies to Byntrou with wide-eyed wonder.  "There's a force barrier in my mines?  By the gods, man, what have you turned my mines into?"  He turns to the robed man as he speaks and his face grows ever more red.  Once he stared down the robed man for a second he turns back to Byntrou.  "But ... why ... certainly!  If I would have known of the presence of a force barrier in my mines I would have taken more interest in the subteranean workings!  Not that I would expect an honest answer out of him," he points to the robed man, "But would you all care to inform me of the truth taking place underground?"

Eion, Varius:

[Sblock=OOC]
Fenris: Sorry about the delay.  I'll give Rino a couple more days to participate and then we'll move on.

Rino: As noted above in Fenris' line, feel free to keep RPing.  Online games move slowly I admit ... but they move much more quickly when all people RP at least once per day as advertised!    [Or as close to once per day as their schedules allow]  [/Sblock]

[Sblock=Varius]As Varius looks about, there are a small handful of waitstaff mixed in with an odd sampling of people.  There seems to be a small business meeting taking place over in one corner of the room.  The group of five men are all nicely dressed and many of their fingers are adorned with elaborate gold, silver, and platinum rings.  There are also a few tables that appear to be filled with travelling groups of friends not unlike Varius and Eion.  Most of theese groups are similarily armed as Varius and Eion.[/Sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Jan 23, 2007)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“Don’t be too upset you didn’t get to use your blade Bahruul, perhaps he’ll decide to try escaping,” Keryth remarks, as he ties up the robed man with the rope, making sure to isolate his fingers. Once he’s finished that, he looks for something to gag the robed man with, leaving the telling of things to Byntrou for the moment.


----------



## Rino (Jan 23, 2007)

Eion sees Varius staring into the crowd "see anyone familiar? or are you looking for our next job?" Eion finished his meal and also takes a look around the bar while slowly drnking his ale.


----------



## jkason (Jan 23, 2007)

*Byntrou, roguishly sorcerous barbarian*



			
				Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> The dwarf replies to Byntrou with wide-eyed wonder.  "There's a force barrier in my mines?  By the gods, man, what have you turned my mines into?"  He turns to the robed man as he speaks and his face grows ever more red.  Once he stared down the robed man for a second he turns back to Byntrou.  "But ... why ... certainly!  If I would have known of the presence of a force barrier in my mines I would have taken more interest in the subteranean workings!  Not that I would expect an honest answer out of him," he points to the robed man, "But would you all care to inform me of the truth taking place underground?"




Byntrou pauses just a moment, wondering how much of the man's indignation is an act, but decides that perhaps his close call might be enough to keep him honest, at least long enough for the group to get out of town.

"The people below live in a rich vein of gems, though they place no great value on them beyond using them in their architecture. This one was working to kill the natives so that he could mine their riches. The force barrier and his murder of the priests were all to keep others from discovering the truth."


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jan 23, 2007)

Byntrou, Keryth:

The dwarf hesitates a moment and looks back to the robed man.  "Well, I can see that not only will I need to be appointing someoneto take your place, but I'm going to have to shut the mine down for a few days until we make sure that we have a new set of operating procedures, as well."  He sneers at the man and turns back to Byntrou.  "As far as I'm concerned, you can simply get him out of my sight.  I see now reason to keep him here."

Eion, Varius

[Sblock=OOC]I didn't want you to think I was ignoring you, but I'll let Varius respond before introducing anything new.[/Sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Jan 24, 2007)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“You might also want to send a delegation to speak with those below, if you don’t wish to run into their halls again in future. Perhaps they’d even be interested in trade of some kind,” Keryth comments, hoping he might be able to get both sides talking and avert further trouble. “Well, since things seem to be settled here, I guess we’ll take him and be on our way. Your gate guards will let us leave, won’t they?”


----------



## Fenris (Jan 24, 2007)

Rino said:
			
		

> Eion sees Varius staring into the crowd "see anyone familiar? or are you looking for our next job?" Eion finished his meal and also takes a look around the bar while slowly drnking his ale.




"Eh, both. Adventure may seek men out, but that doesn't mean we can't try to find her first"  replies Varius with a grin.

"It is quite unlikely that some wizened little man will come in with a dusty map asking for help uncovering an ancient treasure. Equall unlikely tha a princess will come seeking help against a dragon or placing her on the throne. No my friend we must go out and find Adventure ourselves. I was looking to see if there were any here who could speed us on our journey. Time to find out"

With that the young man stands and announces to the tavern in general "Who else seeks fame, fortune and adventure. Or needs those that do?"  and leaves that pregant pause in the air.

OOC:[sblock] Poor Varius, he's terribly shy you know   [/sblock]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jan 24, 2007)

Keryth, Byntrou:

The dwarf looks to Keryth and smiles politely.  "Then I'll escort you personally out to the gate and make sure that the guards remember who is in charge here.  It seems I've had a hands-off policy for far too long, anyway."

Varius, Eion:

A scruffy looking man with two friends at his table loks up to Varius and yells out, "Sit down, you hear?"  Another man from across the room yells out in a tone clearly meant to heckle Varius, "Shut your trap, for the sake of the gods!"


----------



## jkason (Jan 24, 2007)

*Byntrou, roguishly sorcerous barbarian*



			
				Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Keryth, Byntrou:
> 
> The dwarf looks to Keryth and smiles politely.  "Then I'll escort you personally out to the gate and make sure that the guards remember who is in charge here.  It seems I've had a hands-off policy for far too long, anyway."




Byntrou smiles slightly and nods his acceptance of the offer, though he keeps his weapon ready, and calls to mind the pattern that makes his magical arrows.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jan 24, 2007)

Keryth, Byntrou:

[Sblock=OOC]Do we want to leap into the future at any point?  Given the choices that the party has made up until this point, it can be safely assumed that Keryth and Byntrou are able to deliver the robed man safely to the jail in Dullstown.  I don't mind jumping that far ahead.  But, if that feels too much forward, we don't have to at this point, either.[/Sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jan 24, 2007)

*Ooc*



			
				Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Keryth, Byntrou:
> 
> [Sblock=OOC]Do we want to leap into the future at any point?  Given the choices that the party has made up until this point, it can be safely assumed that Keryth and Byntrou are able to deliver the robed man safely to the jail in Dullstown.  I don't mind jumping that far ahead.  But, if that feels too much forward, we don't have to at this point, either.[/Sblock]




[sblock=OOC]Works perfectly well for me. I guess I'm just cynical (or I'm channeling Byn's cynicism). I was still trying to figure out if the dwarf was playing us to "lower our guard" and let his people ambush us. 

I think at some point we'll want to check back in on crazy Markie and the shapechanger in the shape of his wife, but not with a prisoner in tow. Onward to the jail! [/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Jan 25, 2007)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Keryth, Byntrou:
> 
> [Sblock=OOC]Do we want to leap into the future at any point?  Given the choices that the party has made up until this point, it can be safely assumed that Keryth and Byntrou are able to deliver the robed man safely to the jail in Dullstown.  I don't mind jumping that far ahead.  But, if that feels too much forward, we don't have to at this point, either.[/Sblock]



[SBLOCK=OOC]Feel free to jump forward to the prison, then we'll probably want to go and report what happened to the priests to the priests we first met here.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jan 25, 2007)

Keryth, Byntrou:

[Sblock=OOC]jkason, I figured that's what you were doing.  Rest assured, the dwarf had no plans of interrupting you!  

I'll fast forward to the departing moments of the prison so that you all can give the guards/warden any final thoughts before leaving.  You can assume that up to that point the robed man has been largely cooperative through his irritation.  However, he clearly values his life and so long as he is a captive he's done nothing to make the party think about getting violent.  For the sake of not having to retype the story all over again, let's assume that the warden had one of his deputies get a clear and concise statement from everyone in the party.

On the upside, I figured that after the prison would potentially come the time to visit Markie and wife as well as a possible visit to the priests in Great Bend.  (Or I suppose even the small temple in Dullstown that you all found).  Along the way, I figured that Bahruul and Destiny would vacate, too.[/Sblock]

The warden - another short and well built dwarf (this is a mountainous region, after all) - looks back to the party after taking the robed man into custody.  "Thanks for task well done, folks.  Rest assured that he'll be receiving a fair but thorough trial once his time comes due.  Until then, I believe we've got a nice solitary cell with a special kind of cell bars that'll hold him up tight."


----------



## Fenris (Jan 25, 2007)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Varius, Eion:
> 
> A scruffy looking man with two friends at his table loks up to Varius and yells out, "Sit down, you hear?"  Another man from across the room yells out in a tone clearly meant to heckle Varius, "Shut your trap, for the sake of the gods!"




Varius replies "Ah, poor souls. Obviously life has passed you by, and Adventure never called or you never answered. And now, decrepid and spent, you spread your bitterness and bile upon others. Drown yourselves in your mugs, and keep your words there as well."  cautions Varius.

"No one here craves adventures. Are all here deaf to her siren call?"


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jan 25, 2007)

Eion, Varius:

The first man who spoke rises with his fists clenched.  "You calling us wussies, pansy boy?"


----------



## Fenris (Jan 25, 2007)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Eion, Varius:
> 
> The first man who spoke rises with his fists clenched.  "You calling us wussies, pansy boy?"




"I'm not calling you for supper"  retorts Varius "Nor am I even speaking to drunken sops such as yourself. Now sit back down before you fall down old man"


----------



## Rino (Jan 25, 2007)

Eion sits back and looks what is going to happen next, while going with one hand to one of his daggers


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jan 26, 2007)

Eion, Varius:

The man chuckles, as does his friends and the other man who spoke.  The man who stood up looks around and speaks as he sits down.  "Some adventure he's looking for.  Puts out a challenge but withers up as soon as one presents itself."  Some of the man's friends laugh.


----------



## unleashed (Jan 26, 2007)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*



			
				Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> [Sblock=OOC]On the upside, I figured that after the prison would potentially come the time to visit Markie and wife as well as a possible visit to the priests in Great Bend.  (Or I suppose even the small temple in Dullstown that you all found).  Along the way, I figured that Bahruul and Destiny would vacate, too.[/Sblock]



[SBLOCK=OOC]Yep, back to Markie and his wife first I think, followed by a visit to the local priests we met upon arrival, and then back to Great Bend.[/SBLOCK]



			
				Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Keryth, Byntrou:
> The warden - another short and well built dwarf (this is a mountainous region, after all) - looks back to the party after taking the robed man into custody.  "Thanks for task well done, folks.  Rest assured that he'll be receiving a fair but thorough trial once his time comes due.  Until then, I believe we've got a nice solitary cell with a special kind of cell bars that'll hold him up tight."



Keryth nods to the warden. “Well, let’s hope your measures are enough to hold him, as we aren’t certain of the extent of his powers.”


----------



## Fenris (Jan 26, 2007)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Eion, Varius:
> 
> The man chuckles, as does his friends and the other man who spoke.  The man who stood up looks around and speaks as he sits down.  "Some adventure he's looking for.  Puts out a challenge but withers up as soon as one presents itself."  Some of the man's friends laugh.




Varius sighs "Wit is obviously lost upon fools such as you"  he declares. "but note old fool, that it was not I who sat down. It was not I who backed down"

OOC: NF [sblock] The line "I ain't calling you to supper" actually came from a Spongebob episode where two tough guys were arguing and one asked "Are you calling me a liar?" to which the other replied "I ain't calling you to supper" implying of course that he was. Just wanted to make sure my taunt was taken (by you    ) correctly [/sblock]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jan 26, 2007)

Eion, Varius:

The crowd laughs, but not necessarily in the nicest tone.  The man waves Varius off and returns to simple conversation among his friends.

Keryth, Byntrou:

The warden replies, "Well, it is the best we can do.  You know how it is in the world.  Just when the good guys develop a way to contain evil, the bad guys find another way around it.  Hopefully the measures hold as you say."


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jan 26, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> OOC: NF [sblock] The line "I ain't calling you to supper" actually came from a Spongebob episode where two tough guys were arguing and one asked "Are you calling me a liar?" to which the other replied "I ain't calling you to supper" implying of course that he was. Just wanted to make sure my taunt was taken (by you    ) correctly [/sblock]




[Sblock=OOC Fenris]True.  But the DM's wit does not always match the wit of the NPCs!   [Or, the other way around, too!]  Either way, the man definately focused on the part he understood.  Varius told him to sit down rather than chalenge him.[/Sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jan 26, 2007)

*Byntrou, roguishly sorcerous barbarian*



			
				Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> The warden replies, "Well, it is the best we can do.  You know how it is in the world.  Just when the good guys develop a way to contain evil, the bad guys find another way around it.  Hopefully the measures hold as you say."




Byntrou remains mostly quiet until the group has left the wardens' earshot, at which point he posits, "You know, given what the warden's pointed out, I'm starting to think our opponents have the right of it: kill your enemies. You get fewer return engagements that way." He shrugs as Delcoi ventures back out of his robes now that danger is mostly past. His glance up to her suggests the familiar has ventured a silent opinion along their empathic link as he amends, "I suppose there are ways out of even the prison of death, though."

[sblock=OOC]unleashed order of visits sits fine with me, and it does seem a good point to let Bahruul and Destiny go, so that we're just a duo when we run into the new charcters.[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Jan 26, 2007)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Eion, Varius:
> 
> The crowd laughs, but not necessarily in the nicest tone.  The man waves Varius off and returns to simple conversation among his friends.




"Bah, farmers and farriers I see." says Varius in disgust as he sits back down.

"You see Eion, adventure is fickle and even those who seek it, have a hard time finding it. But still let us not be discouraged. We have full purses, enough to spend some time finding aadventure in more exotic locales before we need return to caravan duty. Now what wee you saying about those orcs again"


----------



## Rino (Jan 26, 2007)

well orcs, as long as you are high in a tree you are fine, unless they have axes then you are in a bit of a problem. but still good for hunting. 

about the adventure, I hope not to go to deep in my purse before we find an adventure. I was hoping so save some to buy myselfs a new bow. and perhaps you would like some other new equipment.  Eion looks a Varius's plate do I see some rust starting to appear there?!? but then again we have enough to survive some times and a good bed is always welcome


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jan 26, 2007)

Byntrou, Keryth:

The walk back to the small village consumes what is left of the day.  Destiny adds, "Another night under the stars in the lawn, then ..."

It is still early enough to think about visiting the temple, however.

Eion, Varius:

A waiter comes by and offers more food.  "Care for a refill on food, sir?"  He sets down two more mugs filled to the brim before Eion and Varius.


----------



## unleashed (Jan 27, 2007)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*



			
				Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Byntrou, Keryth:
> 
> The walk back to the small village consumes what is left of the day.  Destiny adds, "Another night under the stars in the lawn, then ..."
> 
> It is still early enough to think about visiting the temple, however.



“Well, we could, though we might as well head to the temple and see how things fare first, perhaps even sleep within the structure if we’re permitted inside,” Keryth replies, looking up at the sky to see if it’s advisable to sleep outside.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jan 27, 2007)

[Sblock=Keryth]The sky looks mild enough.  It is clear enough to seem to be willing to allow the first hints of starlight through.  It might be a bit chilly, but certainly dry.[/Sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Jan 27, 2007)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Eion, Varius:
> 
> A waiter comes by and offers more food.  "Care for a refill on food, sir?"  He sets down two more mugs filled to the brim before Eion and Varius.




"No thank you my good man, I think we need to be on our way." says Varius standing and leaving several silver coins on the table.


----------



## jkason (Jan 30, 2007)

*Byntrou, roguishly sorcerous barbarian*



			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> “Well, we could, though we might as well head to the temple and see how things fare first, perhaps even sleep within the structure if we’re permitted inside,” Keryth replies, looking up at the sky to see if it’s advisable to sleep outside.




Byn nods. "If we let Markie's 'wife' know the force barrier has been lifted, perhaps she'll be grateful enough to let us sleep there."


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jan 30, 2007)

Keryth, Byntrou:

Bahruul listens intently as his friends speak.  Hearing a plan, he acts.  He marches up to the temple and pounds loudly.  "Who's there?  It's late!"

Eion, Varius

The waiter replies, "Much abliged, sirs.  Have a good day."


----------



## Fenris (Jan 31, 2007)

Varius walks out of the tavern, "Well Eion, where to? With a full belly, and some ale in me, I am ready to take on the world. My question to you is do we search out some fun here or head back to those orcs?"


----------



## unleashed (Jan 31, 2007)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*



			
				Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Bahruul listens intently as his friends speak.  Hearing a plan, he acts.  He marches up to the temple and pounds loudly.  "Who's there?  It's late!"



Following Bahruul up to the temple door, Keryth waits as he pounds on the door. “It’s Keryth, the priest of Bahamut, and his companions. We’ve returned from the mines with good news.”


----------



## Rino (Jan 31, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Varius walks out of the tavern, "Well Eion, where to? With a full belly, and some ale in me, I am ready to take on the world. My question to you is do we search out some fun here or head back to those orcs?"




" I wanna see if we can find those orcs again. and tarhet practice is always good"


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jan 31, 2007)

Keryth, Byntrou:



			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> Following Bahruul up to the temple door, Keryth waits as he pounds on the door. “It’s Keryth, the priest of Bahamut, and his companions. We’ve returned from the mines with good news.”




The door opens slightly, and Markie's head apprears around the door into into the gap.  "Please, come in.  But hurry!"


----------



## jkason (Jan 31, 2007)

*Byntrou, roguishly sorcerous barbarian*



			
				Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> The door opens slightly, and Markie's head apprears around the door into into the gap.  "Please, come in.  But hurry!"




Byn raises an eyebrow, wondering if Markie's urgency is driven by his paranoia or a real danger, but enters without dallying, nonetheless.


----------



## unleashed (Feb 1, 2007)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

Keryth too steps inside quickly, wondering what has occasioned the change in Markie... perhaps they already know the force wall is down.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Feb 1, 2007)

Keryth, Byntrou:

When the party is in, Markie points to the larger room just beyond the entrance.  Markies wife stands there with a concerned look on her face.

She speaks.  "Markie has begun to show signs of improving.  It happened earlier in the day.  Come in, please hurry.  I think something terrible has happened at the mine.  You must not get caught outside."


----------



## Fenris (Feb 1, 2007)

Rino said:
			
		

> " I wanna see if we can find those orcs again. and tarhet practice is always good"





"So be it, let's get some horses and supplies and head out. There was a decent horse trader back near the merchant's quarters the street over from the guild house, remember. Let's start there" suggest Varius eager to be off.


----------



## unleashed (Feb 1, 2007)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*



			
				Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> When the party is in, Markie points to the larger room just beyond the entrance.  Markies wife stands there with a concerned look on her face.
> 
> She speaks.  "Markie has begun to show signs of improving.  It happened earlier in the day.  Come in, please hurry.  I think something terrible has happened at the mine.  You must not get caught outside."



“Yes, I noticed Markie has improved somewhat, and I imagine the timing would match pretty closely with the time the force wall was dropped. It concerns me though, that you think there’s a problem at the mine. I thought we’d sorted things out there, but perhaps the dwarf was playing us after all,” Keryth remarks, turning towards Byntrou with a concerned glance.


----------



## jkason (Feb 1, 2007)

*Byntrou, roguishly sorcerous barbarian*



			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> “Yes, I noticed Markie has improved somewhat, and I imagine the timing would match pretty closely with the time the force wall was dropped. It concerns me though, that you think there’s a problem at the mine. I thought we’d sorted things out there, but perhaps the dwarf was playing us after all,” Keryth remarks, turning towards Byntrou with a concerned glance.




Byntrou frowns at the thought he's been fooled by the Dwarf. "I never was good at reading the faces of _Gah'irr-kei'uhk_, especially those with noses instead of proper snouts," he mutters. Then he looks to the female. "Can you not feel your Recipient again?"

Byn glances for a moment to Markie before lowering his voice. "Unless it was Markie who was the ... " he trails off before finishing.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Feb 1, 2007)

Byntrou, Keryth:

[Sblock=Quick Recap from July/August]Just so you all know the angle I'm taking in this post ...

Neither Markie nor Ellayna had told the party about what they truly are.  As far as Markie and Ellayna know, the party still doesn't know.  Given Keryth's comment about the force wall and Byntrou's comment about the Recipient, though ... it makes it clear that Keryth and Byntrou do know something now.[/Sblock]

Ellayna responds, "You saw the Recipient?  Of course!  That exaplins it.  Our contact with the Recipient has been intermittant since this afternoon.  I knew something must have happened, and she must be helping Markie to regain his former self."  She looks overcome with total and complete awe.

Marlie breathes in deeply and sighs while looking to the ground.  "The Recipient ... says ... thank you.  Any you, shorter of the hairy ones ... thank you for the warning.  She says ... forces ... never ... came."  He looks as though he is expending great mental effort to speak normally and be in contact with the Recipient at this distance.

Ellayna replies, "I hope that means more to you than me."


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Feb 1, 2007)

Eion, Varius:



			
				Fenris said:
			
		

> "So be it, let's get some horses and supplies and head out. There was a decent horse trader back near the merchant's quarters the street over from the guild house, remember. Let's start there" suggest Varius eager to be off.




Heading to the horse trader's shop, Eion and Varius find themselves in a shop with a small barn out back.  A vender slender elven woman approaches and runs her hand along the counter at the sight of the men.  "Looking for mounts to chase someone or get away from them, gentlemen?  I can help you either way, I just want to know what it's going to cost you."  There is clearly a playful smile upon her face.


----------



## jkason (Feb 1, 2007)

*Byntrou, roguishly sorcerous barbarian*



			
				Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Ellayna responds, "You saw the Recipient?  Of course!  That exaplins it.  Our contact with the Recipient has been intermittant since this afternoon.  I knew something must have happened, and she must be helping Markie to regain his former self."  She looks overcome with total and complete awe.
> 
> Marlie breathes in deeply and sighs while looking to the ground.  "The Recipient ... says ... thank you.  Any you, shorter of the hairy ones ... thank you for the warning.  She says ... forces ... never ... came."  He looks as though he is expending great mental effort to speak normally and be in contact with the Recipient at this distance.
> 
> Ellayna replies, "I hope that means more to you than me."




Byntrou nods. "We discovered the treachery which was keeping your people trapped, and were afraid there were more men involved than it now appears to be the case. We didn't want your people to face them without warning."

Now Byn looks back and forth between Ellayna and Markie. "So, then, you're _both_ from below?" he asks. Then his eyes cloud up as he follows up, "Then, are both the original Markie and Ellayna dead?"


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Feb 2, 2007)

Byntrou, Keryth:

Ellayna replies, "I am afraid that is the likely story.  I am also afraid that I lied to you earlier.  The stories that you heard before coming to see me were in fact true.  Ellayna hung herself when she discovered that her husband had begun to go insane.  What she didn't realize is that Markie was the first miner to make contact with our people.  He was killed by someone in the mining guild, we know not who.  However, rather than allow Ellayna to suffer unnecessarily, one of our own came to the surface as Markie.  He began to weave a tale about why nobody could know how he was still alive."

She looked to Markie with sympathy and resumed her story.  "Unfortunately, a barrier was established, severing Markie from the Recipient.  Markie began to lose his mind in the silence of his ownthoughts.  Not having the guidance and direction of the collective drove him insane.  When the priests came to visit us, a plan was devised.  I was sent out to pretend I was a human and help our replacement Markie.  As you know, the priests were slaughtered.  I only escaped by transforming myself into a rock while nobody was looking.  When I was left alone, I too found myself severed from the Recipient.  But I was prepared, whereas Markie was not.  Markie ahd also been suffering for much longer than I had been.  Through a series of desperate shiftings, I was able to escape the mine area."

A simple tear formed in her eye.  "I arrived just after Ellayna had hung herself from a tree.  In Markie's insanity, he had begun to take up residence in the temple.  When I came to realize what had happened, I decided that I could best help Markie if I allowed his insanity to keep other people out of the temple.  Thus, I could be here in secret.  It worked well, these are a superstitious people.  You were the first to ever try and get past Markie's raving madness.  Although I admit it has not been too long since the priests were killed."

Ellayna sighs heavily.  "I am assuming that the priest who stayed behind was also slaughtered.  The plan was for him to stay behind until I returned with Markie.  If I did not come back within a week, he was to come after me.  Since he did not come back, I can only assume that either the priest has turned against my people or that he was killed by the same ones who put up the force field.  And I suppose that since the force field has been down since you have left the mines and it has not gone up, that the way is paved for us to return home.  Once Markie can be trusted, we can infiltrate the mine and return home.  That should not be difficult."


----------



## Fenris (Feb 2, 2007)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Eion, Varius:
> 
> 
> 
> Heading to the horse trader's shop, Eion and Varius find themselves in a shop with a small barn out back.  A vender slender elven woman approaches and runs her hand along the counter at the sight of the men.  "Looking for mounts to chase someone or get away from them, gentlemen?  I can help you either way, I just want to know what it's going to cost you."  There is clearly a playful smile upon her face.




"Well now that depends, are you going to run form me so that I _have _ to chase you?" asks Varius leaning on the counter.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Feb 2, 2007)

Eion, Varius:

The woman smiles.  "Now why would I run from customers looking for a good mount?"  She then takes a more serious approach to the conversation.  "Well, I'm just sayiong that we provide all kinds of horses.  But if you need me to not remember you, it'll cost extra.  The Theropa police aren't brillant, but they are persistant."

She pauses and then adds, "Of course, for enough money any memory can be jogged, too."  She is taking particular notice of the fact that Eion and Varius look as though they've come off the road and they are well armed.


----------



## Fenris (Feb 2, 2007)

"Indeed, any memory you say. I shall remember that when I come back" replies Varius with a smile.

"But for now we need horses that will bear us towards danger, not from it"


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Feb 2, 2007)

Eion, Varius:

"Well, then.  Adventurers not crimanls.  At least for now, right!  Good gods willing and the creek don't rise, of course."

After throwing in a bit of colloquialisms she begins to make a bit more sense.  "So are you looking for speedy horses or combat trained horses?  And are you willing to head out to my supplier if the few horses I have on site here don't match up with your expectations?"


----------



## Fenris (Feb 2, 2007)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Eion, Varius:
> 
> "Well, then.  Adventurers not crimanls.  At least for now, right!  Good gods willing and the creek don't rise, of course."
> 
> After throwing in a bit of colloquialisms she begins to make a bit more sense.  "So are you looking for speedy horses or combat trained horses?  And are you willing to head out to my supplier if the few horses I have on site here don't match up with your expectations?"




"Both and yes. We don't need big chargers, but do want them to not be skittish in combat. So let's take a look at what you have and see if your horses match up to our expectations as well as you do"  says Varius


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Feb 2, 2007)

Eion, Varius:

The woman replies, turning her figure slightly to face perpendicular to Varius, "Why, if I didn't know better I'd think your far too silver tongued to stay out of trouble."  She points to the back of the building.  "If you'll follow me, I'll elad you out back to where our horses are.  I don't know if we have anything big enough for you gentlemen here, though.  Not if you are looking for fairly powerful horses.  Those I let my supplier keep out on the farm."


----------



## Fenris (Feb 2, 2007)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Eion, Varius:
> 
> The woman replies, turning her figure slightly to face perpendicular to Varius, "Why, if I didn't know better I'd think your far too silver tongued to stay out of trouble."  She points to the back of the building.  "If you'll follow me, I'll elad you out back to where our horses are.  I don't know if we have anything big enough for you gentlemen here, though.  Not if you are looking for fairly powerful horses.  Those I let my supplier keep out on the farm."




"A tongue of silver and a sword of crystal can keep you out of and lead you into a lot of trouble my dear, lead on" replies Varius.


----------



## unleashed (Feb 3, 2007)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*



			
				Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Byntrou, Keryth:
> 
> Ellayna replies, "I am afraid that is the likely story.  I am also afraid that I lied to you earlier.  The stories that you heard before coming to see me were in fact true.  Ellayna hung herself when she discovered that her husband had begun to go insane.  What she didn't realize is that Markie was the first miner to make contact with our people.  He was killed by someone in the mining guild, we know not who.  However, rather than allow Ellayna to suffer unnecessarily, one of our own came to the surface as Markie.  He began to weave a tale about why nobody could know how he was still alive."
> 
> ...



“Yes, it seems the last priest must have tried to return, as your people said all the priests had left,” Keryth replies, a look of regret passing across his face. “That’s not your fault though, none of this is, and while events have ended tragically, you did your best to help. That’s more than most would do in your position, especially considering Ellayna wasn’t even one of your own.”

Offering his hand to both Ellayna and Markie, he adds with a smile, “Well, I wish you the best of luck with your return home, and I hope we can perhaps find the time to get better acquainted with your people in future... though now we must return and report what became of the priests.”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Feb 3, 2007)

Keryth, Byntrou:

Ellayna adds, "It is late.  Will you accept an offer of housing for the night and put off your leaving until the morning?  Now that you know our secret, there is little else to keep."

Eion, Varius:

The woman nods.  "A crystalline sword?"  She opens the back door leading to the outside.  "I don't remember hearing of too many of those.  Sharp as steel and just as hard?"

Outside the horse trader's shop in the back is a small run.  Standing in the run - which has mostly turned to mud this time of year - are three horses.  Two appear to be mares, one is a gelding.  The gelding and one of the mares look to be smaller in size as if more appropriate for use by a courrier or someone looking for speed.  The other mare looks to be of only an average size.


----------



## unleashed (Feb 3, 2007)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*



			
				Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Keryth, Byntrou:
> 
> Ellayna adds, "It is late.  Will you accept an offer of housing for the night and put off your leaving until the morning?  Now that you know our secret, there is little else to keep."



“Yes, of course... in fact I’d hoped you’d offer us the shelter of the temple tonight,” Keryth replies.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Feb 3, 2007)

Keryth, Byntrou:

Markie looks up and smiles as best as he can.  "The gods ... of this place ... will welcome you ... I am sure."

Bahruul looks back to the door, longingly.

[Sblock=OOC]We can go along this arc as long as either of you two would like, assuming we still have more to say.  Just let me know when you are ready to jump forward again.[/Sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Feb 3, 2007)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“Yes, I’m sure they will. What’s wrong Bahruul... would you prefer us all to stay outside or is there something else?” Keryth asks, noting Bahruul’s look towards the door.

[SBLOCK=OOC]I’m pretty much done here, unless something else is raised by jkason that gets me going.   So when jkason is finished, feel free to push on to Hemlock the next morning.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Fenris (Feb 3, 2007)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Eion, Varius:
> 
> The woman nods.  "A crystalline sword?"  She opens the back door leading to the outside.  "I don't remember hearing of too many of those.  Sharp as steel and just as hard?"
> 
> Outside the horse trader's shop in the back is a small run.  Standing in the run - which has mostly turned to mud this time of year - are three horses.  Two appear to be mares, one is a gelding.  The gelding and one of the mares look to be smaller in size as if more appropriate for use by a courrier or someone looking for speed.  The other mare looks to be of only an average size.




"These were not quite what I had in mind. Would you have more at your supplier? And would we have your company on the way?" asks Varius


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Feb 4, 2007)

Byntrou, Keryth:

Bahruul replies, "It's nothng, Keryth.  We should stay inside tonight.  It's safer for us and it's no doubt safer for Markie and Ellayna in case they should need us for some reason."

[Sblock=OOC]Sounds good.  We'll just wait for jkason to nod to move ahead and we'll be off.  The Bahruul thing was just to get us throught he weekend.[/Sblock]

Eion, Varius:

The woman nods, and issues the men out of the shop after she stables the horses out back. She locks up the business tightly and heads toward the edge of town.  Once she reaches the edge of town (about a half-hour's walk) she points to a farm on the upslop of a neraby hill. (Another half-hour's walk)  "See those brown split rail fences, boys?  Them fences mean you'll find horses for sale there.  That's where we are headed."

The fields seem to be reasonably full of horses.  A rough count shows that the farm easily has over 70 horses in the field, not counting any that might be behind buildings or in the stables proper.

[Sblock=OOC]Feel free to talk along the way or assume that the trio arrives without interruption, either way.  Whoever posts first gets to make the call.[/Sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Feb 4, 2007)

Varius makes small talk with the woman (Including exchanging names so he can stop refering to her as "the elf woman") along the walk.

As they approach the rails, Varius will follow her to the gates, while sending a careful eye out over the herd.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Feb 4, 2007)

Varius, Eion:

The woman says her name is "Bellana."  She says that in the language of her own people it is more like "Beyyannalisselle," but most non-elves simply prefer to call her Bellana.

Looking over the herd, it does appear that there are several horses that look bigger than the horses at the shop in town.


----------



## Fenris (Feb 4, 2007)

"Well Bellana, lets take at look at those" says Varius pointing out some suitable mounts


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Feb 4, 2007)

Varius, Eion:

Ballana smirks and replies, "Well, then.  If you both would wait here, I'll go see if my husband is in the barn and ask if he'l get on his horse and round up the ones that you want to look at."


----------



## Fenris (Feb 4, 2007)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Varius, Eion:
> 
> Ballana smirks and replies, "Well, then.  If you both would wait here, I'll go see if my husband is in the barn and ask if he'l get on his horse and round up the ones that you want to look at."




"Please do, although I hope he won't come between us my dear"  replies back Varius with a grin, leaning on the fence.


----------



## Rino (Feb 4, 2007)

when Ballana is in the barn look for her husband Eion looks at Varius when will you ever stop fliritng with the women on this world.


----------



## Fenris (Feb 4, 2007)

Rino said:
			
		

> when Ballana is in the barn look for her husband Eion looks at Varius when will you ever stop fliritng with the women on this world.





"When I figure out how to flirt with celestials"  quips Varius with a grin


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Feb 5, 2007)

Varius, Eion:

Bellana heads into the barn (about 100 yards off) while Varius and Eion are talking.  After about 5 minutes pass, she still has not returned or even appeared at the door of the barn.


----------



## Fenris (Feb 5, 2007)

The near constant grin on Varius' face fades just a bit as curiosity takes over, with a jerk of his head he signals Eio to follow him and casually, but directly heads towards the barn.


----------



## jkason (Feb 5, 2007)

*Byntrou, rouguishly sorcerous barbarian*



			
				Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Byntrou, Keryth:
> 
> Bahruul replies, "It's nothng, Keryth.  We should stay inside tonight.  It's safer for us and it's no doubt safer for Markie and Ellayna in case they should need us for some reason."
> 
> [Sblock=OOC]Sounds good.  We'll just wait for jkason to nod to move ahead and we'll be off.  The Bahruul thing was just to get us throught he weekend.[/Sblock]




"Thank the clouds," Byn says. "After what we've been through, I don't think I want to say another rock again, let alone have to use one as a pillow."

[sblock=OOC]Ready when you are[/sblock]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Feb 6, 2007)

Keryth, Byntrou:

Rising early the next morning and saying pleasant goodbyes, the party can also see that Markie is continuing to progress in his recovery.  Ellayna says that they may try to infiltrate the mining establishment in two days if Markie continues to progress this well.  Despite any offers to potentially stay and help them return, Ellayna refuses and sends the party on their way so that they can report back to the priests.

OOC EDIT:  Whoops, didn't go as far as I wanted with this...

Back to IC: The party is able to make it to Hemlock easily and are able to find their way to the temple of Heironeous.  Once there, the same priestess that they had met before greets them and is eager to hear an update.

Eion, Varius:

Entering the same door through which Bellana had gone in, the two fighters suddenly hear excited voices directed in their attention.  "Drop your weapons!"

Once their eyesight adjusts to the relative darkness in the barn (only a few seconds go by) the twosome can see that there are three men standing over a wounded man laying on the ground.  Bellana is against the far wall and looks pale and afraid.  The three men are all dressed in leather and are carrying an assortment of short swords and daggers.


----------



## Fenris (Feb 6, 2007)

"Or what?"  replies Varius

OOC: And how far away are the men?


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Feb 6, 2007)

Varius, Eion:

[Sblock=OOC]What, you can't read between the lines?  .

Okay, okay.  I'll tell ya.  The men are about 10 feet away, Bellana would be closer to 20.  Straight line, no obstacles.

I'll even give you bonus info.  The stalls for the horses are to the left of Eion and Varius.  There is an open area to the right for things like Farrier work, saddlings, grooming, etc.[/Sblock]

"Or the old man bites it."

[Sblock=OOC]And no, Bellana's husband (if that's even who it is) is not old.  He's actually middle aged.  But compared to the punk with the sword ... old.[/Sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Feb 6, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]   Yeah. I actually added that bit to the OOC question as an afterthought. If they were far away, I had a different plan. Hey, they have a lot of horses, could be a big barn. [/sblock]

Varius grins "Is that so. You know, you boys have just terrible timing."
and with that Varius springs into action, veritably leaping onto the bandits while drawing his sword, as he closes with them. The crystal sword shone with an erie incandescent glow in the gloom of the barn. An effect all the more ominous in the speed in which it was wielded as it swung in a swift arc towards the central thug.

[sblock=OOC] So,lessee. Move to cover the 10 feet. Varius will do his best to position himself over the downed man while striking at the central thug. And lets see if we can't get cleave to work, by shoving 2 points to power attack    +6 attack 2d6+9 damage, oh and maybe an intimidate roll for icing   [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Feb 6, 2007)

*Byntrou, rougishly sorcerous barbarian*



			
				Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> The party is able to make it to Hemlock easily and are able to find their way to the temple of Heironeous.  Once there, the same priestess that they had met before greets them and is eager to hear an update.




Byn shakes his head sadly. "I'm afraid your fellow priests are dead, though we brought their killers to justice," Byn says. "There was no malevolent supernatural force as we'd worried, but rather the mundane threat of greedy men."

[sblock=OOC]I only just now remembered that the priests were supposedly investigating things after finding an artifact. Was that just a cover story, or did we completely forget to finish part of the adventure?   [/sblock]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Feb 6, 2007)

Byntrou, Keryth:

The priestess looks to the ground and sighs.  "Indeed, that often happens when people shortchange the customary laws of society.  The laws are there to protect one another from each other's greed, pride, and selfishness.  When people overstep these bounds, there is always cause to mourn.  Today there is doubly reason to mourn.  The loss of those who sought only to serve is indeed troubling."

[Sblock=OOC]I'll never tell, jkason! 

But, just in case you are feeling guilty for possible missing part of the adventure ...

A). The crash has eaten up the portion of the game that had that in (and your DM has been too lazy to repost it, sorry. But I do have it, thanks to Unleashed)

B). You're down 2 players (Daz and mg2001) and looking towards picking up 2 more, so you'r thoughts are no doubt focused forward and not backward.

So, either way, don't worry about it.  These things (potentially) happen! [/Sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Feb 7, 2007)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“Troubling and saddening, yes,” Keryth remarks quietly. “Also troubling, is the fact we didn’t hear anything of the artifact they supposedly found. Though we let our inquiries in that area drift as we focussed on looking for the priests themselves. I hope we haven’t left more trouble behind us by doing so...”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Feb 7, 2007)

Keryth, Byntrou:

The priestess turns slightly and looks to the holy symbol of Heironeous inscribed upon the floor.  "Then we will remain vigilant."


----------



## unleashed (Feb 7, 2007)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“Yes, please do. We may be able to be reached for a time yet, if you can send word to your brethren in Theropa. And speaking of Theropa, we should begin our journey back shortly if we don’t wish to spend an extra night in the wilds,” Keryth adds, looking to his companions.


----------



## jkason (Feb 7, 2007)

*Byntrou, roguishly sorcerous bous barbarian*

Byntrou looks to the floor, as well, though he seems more to be avoiding eyes than looking to a religious symbol. _How could I forget the artifact?_ he chastises himself.

"Yes, Keryth, we should make our best speed back to Theropa, I think." he says by way of recovery from his embarrassment.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Feb 7, 2007)

Keryth, Byntrou:

The party is able to spend the better part of the week headed back to Theropa.  Once they safely see the city in the distance, Bahruul stops and rests his axe upon the ground.

"I fear that this as far as I shall go with you all, friends and herd-mate.  I have prolonged my quest enough, and to be honest I have no great love for the city as well.  To return to the city will only prolong my quest even more.  Not only that, but you all seem to enjoy your time among the strange herd.  I think it is best if we part ways here."


----------



## unleashed (Feb 8, 2007)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

Keryth turns from the city as Bahruul speaks, a frown briefly passing over his features, before he composes himself. “I understand your need to see your quest done Bahruul, but can you not wait just a little longer so that we may accompany you? You know that we will come with you if you ask, don’t you?”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Feb 8, 2007)

Keryth, Byntrou:

Bahruul looks proudly upon Keryth.  "You are indeed a good friend, but I am afraid that this journey is my own.  In truth, there is much good that you all can do in the world.  If you go with me, you will turn from that path and help me accomplish what is truly only mine to accomplish.  If I turn from my path to stay with you, then I will be doing great good but avoiding my own destiny.  I believe that our paths lie seperate from each other, but perhaps they will meet up once more in the future."


----------



## jkason (Feb 8, 2007)

*Byntrou, roguishly sorcerous bous barbarian*



			
				Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Keryth, Byntrou:
> 
> Bahruul looks proudly upon Keryth.  "You are indeed a good friend, but I am afraid that this journey is my own.  In truth, there is much good that you all can do in the world.  If you go with me, you will turn from that path and help me accomplish what is truly only mine to accomplish.  If I turn from my path to stay with you, then I will be doing great good but avoiding my own destiny.  I believe that our paths lie seperate from each other, but perhaps they will meet up once more in the future."




Byntrou opens his mouth to object, then stops himself. Delcoi raises her head where she's perched on the smaller bous' horn. Her tongue flicks, and Byn nods as if in response to some unheard sending between them.

"I'm afraid I've never been as much help as you expected, herdmate," Byntrou says, "And I could never promise that my own goals wouldn't conflict with your own; I find my path in life has been changing as I travel it.

"Go," Byn says, his voice soft. "I have no doubt our people will soon be telling the tales of your great deeds."


----------



## unleashed (Feb 9, 2007)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

Keryth smiles, “Well, if you feel you must go alone, then I will not stop you, my friend. May Bahamut watch over you, as you battle the evils you must face.”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Feb 9, 2007)

Keryth, Byntrou:

Bahruul replies to Byntrou, "Perhaps they will be telling stories of you instead, petik."  To Keryth he adds, "Although I do not follow the rigid tenets of your god, I appreciate his blessing.  May the trees of the forest favor your and water always refresh your soul as well as your body."

Destiny looks up to the largest of the Bous and smiles.  "I'll miss your raw courage, Bahruul."  Bahruul replies, "And I your mind games."

Bahruul then embraces all who welcome it and heads west.

Eion, Varius:

[Sblock=Rino]In case you haven't been, please see the OOC thread.[/Sblock]

When Varius threatens, the leader of the trio is not afraid.  "Kill the whore, I'll kill the man."

The man standing closest to Bellana takes a step nearer to her and swipes at her with his short sword.  The blow nearly hits, but Bellana dodges out of the way.

Varius is able to draw his sword and close the gap before the leader can get a clean shot in on the downed man.  Varius' sword slices clean through the man's leather armor and severes his spine just below his ribcage.  Granted, that also implies that the poor man's stomach is likely no longer attached to his esophagus as well.  Needless to say, the man goes to the ground and looks as though he'll bleed out momentarily.

Bellana does what she seems to feel is the most prudent act given her status of being unarmed and unarmored.  She slips away from the man who had closed on her, but not without opening herself up to an attack.  The man who had closed earlier takes a clean swipe at her but nearly loses his grip on the sword.  Fortunately for him, he manages to maintain his control.  Bellana easily crashes through the door oposite where Varius entered.  This door leads into the fields where the horses are kept during the day.

The opponent had not had a chance to strike takes a simple look at the carnage layed out by Varius and does all but wet himself.  With no hesitation at all, the man pushes past the one who attacked Bellana and crashes out the same door that Bellan just push her way through.

Eion slips an arrow out of his quiver and slides around the inside of the barn to the right.  He finds a clear shot to the remaining opponent and fires, striking his mark cleanly.  The arrow sinks in quite deep, but the opponent isn't down.

The man who attacked Bellan quickly realizes that he's next in line of Varius devastating blow.  Adding into this the fact that he has an arrow nearly sticking the whole way through his shoulder implies that he makes great ahste to run away.  He follows Bellana and his associate through the door.

[Sblock=Fenris, Rino]The opponents appeared to be fleeing at full speed, although you'll have to go through the opposite door to see which direction they are running and whether or not you can catch them or if they can catch Bellana.  [/Sblock]

[Sblock=INIT]Opponent, Varius, Bellana, Opponent, Eion

Varius is up.  We are currently in round two.

Normally I put up a battlemap, but this battle is small enough and disintegrating so rapidly that it hardly seems worth it.[/Sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Feb 9, 2007)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*



			
				Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Keryth, Byntrou:
> 
> Bahruul replies to Byntrou, "Perhaps they will be telling stories of you instead, petik."  To Keryth he adds, "Although I do not follow the rigid tenets of your god, I appreciate his blessing.  May the trees of the forest favor your and water always refresh your soul as well as your body."
> 
> ...



Accepting Bahruul’s embrace, Keryth pats the big bous on the back.

“That was certainly unexpected,” Keryth adds with a shake of his head, once Bahruul’s gone on his way. “Well, we may be one down, but that doesn’t change our obligations, so let’s continue on to the temple and complete our duty to the priests... then we can raise a mug to Bahruul and honour his resumption of the quest which brought us all together.”


----------



## Rino (Feb 9, 2007)

Eion looks at the arrow sinking in the the flesh of the man in from of him. "that is a kill to add to the llong list" the man doesn't seem hurt by the arrow and runs away a full speed. 

why didn't he drop !?! that was a clean hit

Eion turns to Bellana are you okay?
then to varius I dont have to ask you if you are okay, since you are still on your 2 feet. but isn't this the time to go after those 2 fine gentlemen?


----------



## jkason (Feb 9, 2007)

*Byntrou, roguishly sorcerous bous barbarian*



			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> Accepting Bahruul’s embrace, Keryth pats the big bous on the back.
> 
> “That was certainly unexpected,” Keryth adds with a shake of his head, once Bahruul’s gone on his way. “Well, we may be one down, but that doesn’t change our obligations, so let’s continue on to the temple and complete our duty to the priests... then we can raise a mug to Bahruul and honour his resumption of the quest which brought us all together.”




Byn nods, a bittersweet smile falling into place. "As you say, Keryth. To the temple, though the new isn't what they likely hoped to hear."


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Feb 9, 2007)

Keryth, Byntrou:

The party is able to make it back to the temple in Great Bend, although it is getting late in the day.  They should be able to get into the temple before it closes for the day, however.

Varius, Eion:

[Sblock=OOC]Rino, Please note that Bellana is no longer in the barn.  She fled before either of the two opponents.

Init is still with Varius.[/Sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Feb 10, 2007)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*



			
				jkason said:
			
		

> Byn nods, a bittersweet smile falling into place. "As you say, Keryth. To the temple, though the new isn't what they likely hoped to hear."



Keryth nods in understanding, “No it’s not. Then the news is often not what people want to hear in such situations, but we must tell them nevertheless... though we can show compassion while doing so.”



			
				Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> The party is able to make it back to the temple in Great Bend, although it is getting late in the day. They should be able to get into the temple before it closes for the day, however.



Keryth knocks heavily on the door to the temple and waits.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Feb 10, 2007)

Keryth, Buntrou:

An acolyte approaches the door and opens it.  "Welcomes sirs, do you have business this day or are you in need of healing?"


----------



## unleashed (Feb 11, 2007)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“Business, my friend. Both Pater Braachus and Pater Dhorgrad should know what it is about, if you mention Keryth and his companions have returned,” Keryth offers.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Feb 11, 2007)

Byntrou, Keryth:

The acolyte nods.  "Pater Braachus is not in the temple today, but I do believe that Pater Dhorgrad is in.  Please, come in and wait while I go and check."

The acolyte leaves and returns in a matter of minutes.  Pater Dhorgrad is in town, walking slowly down the hall.  When he sees Keryth, Byntrou, and the others he holds out his hands with a smile.  "Friends of Heironeous!  You are alive and have returned in only a matter of weeks!  Tell me, what news do you have from the north?"


----------



## unleashed (Feb 11, 2007)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“Both good and bad, I’m afraid. The priests, sadly, have been called to Heironeous’ side, due to the greed of a single man, but we did manage to capture and deposit him in the Dullstown jail, where he awaits trial. I hope that meets with you expectations. We also informed your brethren in Hemlock of events, so they can keep an eye on things,” Keryth replies, as he takes the remaining potions and scrolls from his pack as he prepares to return them to Dhorgrad.


----------



## Fenris (Feb 11, 2007)

Varius calls out to Eion as he runs out the door:
"Excellent shot my friend, let's finish these ruffians. I am sure your eagle eye can take a few more shots as they flee."

as Varius charges out the door, he looks around for Bellana, should he spot her he will call out "Bellana, all is safe, come assist me with your husband"


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Feb 11, 2007)

Keryth, Byntrou:

Pater Dhorgrad is suddenly overcome with a sorrowful expression.  "It is tough to accept when Heironeous calls us home before we think it our time.  Yet, if they died in his service they have begun their journey to a better existance."

He looks unaware of Keryth's intentions to return the stuff.

Varius, Eion:

Varius is quite able to burst out the door and see that neither of the scoundrels are chasing after Bellana.  When Bellana hears Varius' voice she stops and turns to watch the scoundrels fleeing for a moment before running back to Varius' side.  Shouting loud enough for Eion and Varius to bother hear she yells, "Have you checked on him?  Is he alive?"


----------



## Fenris (Feb 11, 2007)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Varius, Eion:
> 
> Varius is quite able to burst out the door and see that neither of the scoundrels are chasing after Bellana.  When Bellana hears Varius' voice she stops and turns to watch the scoundrels fleeing for a moment before running back to Varius' side.  Shouting loud enough for Eion and Varius to bother hear she yells, "Have you checked on him?  Is he alive?"




"Eion, take a shot if you can."  


Ushering Bellana back inside the barn Varius says:
"I haven't checked yet, I wanted to make sure the ruffians weren't making off with you first" says Varius kneeling down beside the man.

"I do not have much skill at healing, only the opposite" replies Varius with a nod of his head towards the two two parts of the lead bandit "But this should help" he says as he pulls out a small vial with a clear blue liquid in it and raises the mand head forward and carefully pours it into the man's mouth.

[sblock=OOC] Using a Potion of Cure Light Wounds [/sblock]


----------



## Rino (Feb 11, 2007)

Eion takes a arrow from his quiver and goes with one fluid movement to his bow and pulls the arrow back. he takes a short aim and releases.

then he readies the second arrow if needed


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Feb 11, 2007)

Eion, Varius:

Eion is in good position (once leaving the barn, of course) to fire another arrow.  His arrow lands (I'm assuming he's taking aim on the already wounded one?) in the wounded opponent who is retreating and drops him instantly in spite of already being over 200 feet away.  The third opponent continues to flee and by this point has put over 300 feet between himself and the barn.

Varius is able to stabalize Bellana's husband and his eyes open slightly, as if strained by the light.


----------



## Fenris (Feb 12, 2007)

"There, with a little rest, this lucky fellow will be all better. But you two ought to be be more careful the kind of company you keep. I mean, letting a rascal like me into your barn! Image what could have happened." says Varius with a grin as he picks up Bellana's husband.

"Now, let's get him to bed to rest a bit more"


----------



## jkason (Feb 12, 2007)

*Byntrou, roguishly sorcerous bous barbarian*



			
				Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Pater Dhorgrad is suddenly overcome with a sorrowful expression.  "It is tough to accept when Heironeous calls us home before we think it our time.  Yet, if they died in his service they have begun their journey to a better existance."
> 
> He looks unaware of Keryth's intentions to return the stuff.




Byntrou, realizing his more altruistic companion's intentions, tries to catch his eye and shake his head. _We already lost Bahruul, might as well make some extra profit, yes?_ he thinks. Whether or not he succeeds in suggesting Keryth keep hold of their items unless asked for, Byn answers the Pater.

"Indeed. They died protecting a colony of beings unlike any I'd met before. Surely their sacrifice puts Heironeous in a good light with these new people."

[sblock=OOC]I'm embarrassed to say that I can't remember if we were meant to be paid after this mission or if we were paid ahead of time. I skimmed the front of the thread, but that seems to start with the potions, and I don't seem to have the previous chapter still in my subscribed threads.   [/sblock]


----------



## Rino (Feb 12, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> "There, with a little rest, this lucky fellow will be all better. But you two ought to be be more careful the kind of company you keep. I mean, letting a rascal like me into your barn! Image what could have happened." says Varius with a grin as he picks up Bellana's husband.
> 
> "Now, let's get him to bed to rest a bit more"




Eion call out to Varius he big guy, what are we going to do next? keep those 2 company pointing at Bellana and her husband or are going to take a look where the guys with the arrows in their chest are comming from? if we need to keep the trail fresh then we need to go as soon as we can


----------



## Fenris (Feb 13, 2007)

Rino said:
			
		

> Eion call out to Varius he big guy, what are we going to do next? keep those 2 company pointing at Bellana and her husband or are going to take a look where the guys with the arrows in their chest are comming from? if we need to keep the trail fresh then we need to go as soon as we can




"Aye, let's get him inside and we'll be off after the last one. Bellana can we borrow a coupe of those fast horses you mentioned to go afte that last ruffian?" answers Varius.


----------



## unleashed (Feb 13, 2007)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*



			
				jkason said:
			
		

> Byntrou, realizing his more altruistic companion's intentions, tries to catch his eye and shake his head. _We already lost Bahruul, might as well make some extra profit, yes?_ he thinks. Whether or not he succeeds in suggesting Keryth keep hold of their items unless asked for, Byn answers the Pater.
> 
> "Indeed. They died protecting a colony of beings unlike any I'd met before. Surely their sacrifice puts Heironeous in a good light with these new people."



Noting Byntrou’s look, Keryth look a little abashed and stops what he’s doing, slipping the potions and scrolls back where they were moments ago, before shouldering his pack over one shoulder. _I suppose I should ask, before handing away what rightly belongs to us all._


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Feb 13, 2007)

Keryth, Byntrou:

Pater Dhorgrad nods with Byntrou.  "Indeed, I do believe that their sacrifice will have done much to honor Heironeous in the eyes of those that they fought for.  You said these beings are strange?  What kind of strange?"

Eion, Varius:

Bellana nods.  "Sure, I suppose.  But I am muchmore interested in making sure my husband is safe than catching the last one.  If that is where your heart lies, leave my husband to me and go."


----------



## Fenris (Feb 14, 2007)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Eion, Varius:
> 
> Bellana nods.  "Sure, I suppose.  But I am muchmore interested in making sure my husband is safe than catching the last one.  If that is where your heart lies, leave my husband to me and go."




"My heart will always lie with you even if I can't" replies Varius with a wink and a grin.

"But we have a moment. Eion go round up a pair of horses. We'll over take that one mounted easily. Now let's get this one to bed to rest. Did you know those fellows, was this a random attack or some target by a gang?" inquires Varius as he carries the man inside the house.


----------



## jkason (Feb 14, 2007)

*Byntrou, roguishly sorcerous bous barbarian*



			
				Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Pater Dhorgrad nods with Byntrou.  "Indeed, I do believe that their sacrifice will have done much to honor Heironeous in the eyes of those that they fought for.  You said these beings are strange?  What kind of strange?"




"Their society is entirely composed of shapechangers," Byn says. "They explore the world through taking on the forms of those they encounter. Which I fully understand is an unsettling thought--meeting oneself is difficult to grasp--but from what we witnessed, it's an entirely benign cultural trait."


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Feb 15, 2007)

Eion, Varius:

[Sblock=Eion OOC] To round up horses, it will ba a Handle Animal check for success.  {I'll roll it, just letting you know} Of course, it will be untrained since I bellieve Eion has no ranks in Handle Animal.[/Sblock]

Bellana replies, "Didn't know them personally.  They looked like street thugs.  Theropa is large enough to contain several rival groups of thugs.  Horses are of an intimate value for people who often need to get away quickly."

Keryth, Byntrou:

Pater Dhorgrad replies, "Shapechangers?  That does not speak well.  I've never heard of such a race, unless through a magical means."  He smiles nervously and looks again to the party.


----------



## Fenris (Feb 15, 2007)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Eion, Varius:
> 
> Bellana replies, "Didn't know them personally.  They looked like street thugs.  Theropa is large enough to contain several rival groups of thugs.  Horses are of an intimate value for people who often need to get away quickly."




"Are there no farm hands or guards to watch over all your valuable horses? In any case, it would seem that the Gods smiled upon your husband that my friend and I came to buy horses from you. And that you did not have what we needed. But here, tend him a bit. I will come back to check on the both of you once we catch that last rascal."  says Varius.


----------



## unleashed (Feb 15, 2007)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*



			
				Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Keryth, Byntrou:
> 
> Pater Dhorgrad replies, "Shapechangers?  That does not speak well.  I've never heard of such a race, unless through a magical means."  He smiles nervously and looks again to the party.



“Well, we can’t say how they came to be, as we continued our search for your missing brethren, rather than ask questions. Though as Byntrou says, they seemed benign enough, as they surely could have trapped us in their underground home easily enough if they had wanted to,” Keryth adds, glancing towards Byntrou before he continues. “Ah, did you want any potions and scrolls we did not use returned, Dhorgrad?”


----------



## jkason (Feb 15, 2007)

*Byntrou, roguishly sorcerous barbarian*



			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> “Well, we can’t say how they came to be, as we continued our search for your missing brethren, rather than ask questions. Though as Byntrou says, they seemed benign enough, as they surely could have trapped us in their underground home easily enough if they had wanted to,” Keryth adds, glancing towards Byntrou before he continues. “Ah, did you want any potions and scrolls we did not use returned, Dhorgrad?”




Byntrou frowns at the priest, then shrugs and sighs. _This is what I get for travelling with altruists, I suppose,_ he thinks.

[sblock=unleashed]Just so's ya know, I'm just trying to play around with Byntrou's alignment / selfishness some more. I've got no real problem with you having Keryth offer to return unused gifts.[/sblock]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Feb 16, 2007)

Keryth, Byntrou:

Pater Dhorgrad chuckles.  "Assuming, of course, that you aren't part of the shapeshifters yourself."

To Keryth's comment about the potions he adds, "No, they are easily renewed sources.  In fact, they have already been replaced in our supply.  Keep them for your service to us."


----------



## unleashed (Feb 16, 2007)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“I’m sorry Byntrou, but I had to ask... my conscience wouldn’t allow me to do otherwise,” Keryth offers, in reply to Byntrou’s frown.

[SBLOCK=jkason]No problem, RP away. Your experimentation with Byntrou is giving me an opportunity to do a little of the same with Keryth too.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## jkason (Feb 16, 2007)

*Byntrou, roguishly sorcerous barbarian*



			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> “I’m sorry Byntrou, but I had to ask... my conscience wouldn’t allow me to do otherwise,” Keryth offers, in reply to Byntrou’s frown.
> 
> [SBLOCK=jkason]No problem, RP away. Your experimentation with Byntrou is giving me an opportunity to do a little of the same with Keryth too.  [/SBLOCK]




Byntrou nods with resignation but gives no verbal response while the group is with the Pater. Instead, he responds to the Pater's suggestion.

"Well, yes, one of the disconcerting things about being in the company of shapeshifters is the nattering thought that there may be more than you thought."


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Feb 18, 2007)

Byntrou, Keryth:

The pater nods.  "Yes, well.  I suppose that if I didn't trust you I could always use magic to prove you were who you say you are.  But then again, why should I doubt?  Heironeous has brought news of the priest's fate safely back to us, that is the primary concern.  And if the shapeshifters are as benign as you say, they should not be a problem anyway."

Varius, Eion:

[Sblock=OOC]Eion NPCed yet again.[/Sblock]

Eion runs out of the barn with a few ropes used for hooking onto the horses' bridle and bringing them to the stable.  He is largely unsuccessful.

In the meantime, Varius is able to carry Bellana's huasband to the farmhouse and find a soft couch to lay him on to recuperate.  To Varius' assertion Bellana replies, "We have hands, but my guess is they were either overrun or ran away.  Our hands are simply that.  They care for the horses quite well.  They are paid for their animal knowledge and their ability to tote hay back and forth.  Most of them don't exactly have the honest training at swordplay."

After the several minutes that pass by during the process of carrying Bellana's husband to a more secure location, Varius is then able to step out of the farmhouse and see Eion's struggle in the fields.  It would seem like the horses will only let him get within twenty feet of him before they bolt to a more safe distance.  Bellana stayed inside with her husband.


----------



## Fenris (Feb 18, 2007)

Varius calls out to Eion.
"Hey I thought all you elves were good with animals."

Varius heads into the corral and takes the leads from Eion and gathers two horses.


----------



## unleashed (Feb 19, 2007)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*



			
				Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Byntrou, Keryth:
> 
> The pater nods.  "Yes, well.  I suppose that if I didn't trust you I could always use magic to prove you were who you say you are.  But then again, why should I doubt?  Heironeous has brought news of the priest's fate safely back to us, that is the primary concern.  And if the shapeshifters are as benign as you say, they should not be a problem anyway."



Keryth nods, “A wise conclusion, indeed. So, how is Caris doing, if I may ask?”


----------



## Rino (Feb 21, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Varius calls out to Eion.
> "Hey I thought all you elves were good with animals."
> 
> Varius heads into the corral and takes the leads from Eion and gathers two horses.





I might be an elf but that doesn't make an animal handler, I can ride a horse and I can kill a horse. gentle catch one is not one of my best sides.  while Varius is doing his best to gather the horses.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Feb 22, 2007)

Keryth, Byntrou:

"All things considered, so far so good.  There were a couple of touch and go days, but Heironeous may have something special for us yet."

Eion, Varius:

Varius s able to immediately corral a single horse, and after handing the horse off to Varius in order to corral another it takes several attempts to get a second one.  5 minutes pass by before Varius is able to corral a second horse.


----------



## unleashed (Feb 22, 2007)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“Ah, good. Well, we will leave you to your devotions then, and hope for your continued success with the charge we’ve left in your care.”


----------



## jkason (Feb 22, 2007)

*Ooc*

[sblock=OOC]Did we get paid for this mission fully beforehand? I can't seem to recall, though I suspect Byntrou, selfish that he is, wouldn't lose track of something like that.  [/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Feb 23, 2007)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Eion, Varius:
> 
> Varius s able to immediately corral a single horse, and after handing the horse off to Varius in order to corral another it takes several attempts to get a second one.  5 minutes pass by before Varius is able to corral a second horse.




"Alright Eion, they have a bit of a lead, but we'll be mounted, can you follow the trail? If so lead on".


----------



## Rino (Feb 23, 2007)

Eion gracefully mounts his horse and starts looking for the tracks the men made running into the forest. 

[sblock=mods]
Survival +8 
Search +8
[/sblock]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Feb 27, 2007)

Keryth, Byntrou:

[Sblock=OOC]I'm not entirely certain of this ... I'll have to go back into my logs and check.  But I wasn't sure that there was a payment.  The pater donated the potions and scrolls to the party and they were able to keep the stuff they found of the soldiers in the tunnel.  But I'll have to go back and see if they were going to get paid in addition to it.[/Sblock]

Eion, Varius:

The duo is able to follow the trail quite easily until they get into the wooded area, where the hard ground makes it more difficult.  Eion is able to keep following the trail, but the extra speed of the horses doesn't benefit them.  The trail appears to be bending through the forest and back in toward the town of Theropa.


----------



## unleashed (Feb 28, 2007)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Keryth, Byntrou:
> 
> [Sblock=OOC]I'm not entirely certain of this ... I'll have to go back into my logs and check.  But I wasn't sure that there was a payment.  The pater donated the potions and scrolls to the party and they were able to keep the stuff they found of the soldiers in the tunnel.  But I'll have to go back and see if they were going to get paid in addition to it.[/Sblock]



[SBLOCK=OOC]Yeah, I wasn't sure myself, so I checked back through my log and couldn't find anything... though there's a chance I just missed putting it in.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Fenris (Mar 6, 2007)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Eion, Varius:
> 
> The duo is able to follow the trail quite easily until they get into the wooded area, where the hard ground makes it more difficult.  Eion is able to keep following the trail, but the extra speed of the horses doesn't benefit them.  The trail appears to be bending through the forest and back in toward the town of Theropa.




"Well Eion, can we catch this last one before he reaches town? If notlet us return to the ranch, otherwise press on!" asks Varius


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Mar 6, 2007)

Eion, Varius:

[Sblock=Eion]It does not appear that you will be able to catch the theif until after he reaches the city[/Sblock]

Keryth, Byntrou:

[Sblock=OOC]Okay, today I have some free time this afternoon.  I promise I'll look back and get a solid answer for sure so that the game can move forward.[/Sblock]


----------



## Rino (Mar 6, 2007)

To Varius well because we have to move a bit slow then we could normaly do with horses we could lose him before he enters the city. we can try and track him in the city or take a risk and move at full speed to catch him before he goes into the city


----------



## Fenris (Mar 7, 2007)

"It will be too hard to track him in the city. If this was a small group, lead by the man we killed, then he won't pose a problem any more. If this was a guild operation, whether he returns or not, they'll be looking into this. Let's head on back and take care of the two corpses we have and check in on Bellana and her husband. If our scared rabbit comes back with a few friends, I want to make sure we're there to greet them."  replies Varius


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Mar 7, 2007)

Eion, Varius:

The duo is able to make it back to the horse farm with very little trouble.  Heading inside the farmhouse where they had left Bellana's husband, they find her in an upstairs room filling a small pitcher of water from a cooler.  Her husband looks to be resting comfortably in a bed along the far wall.  She says, "I think he'll be fine."

Keryth, Byntrou:

[Sblock=OOC]I've not been able to find anything regarding payment, and it doesn't seem to me that there was payment.  The small church in Great Bend would not be able to afford much beside the potions and scrolls that they have already donated.  So, we'll go on from there.[/Sblock]

The pater nods to the party and says, "Indeed, like you I have much work to finish before returning home.  I wish you all well, and thank you for your service and report."


----------



## unleashed (Mar 8, 2007)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*



			
				Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Keryth, Byntrou:
> 
> [Sblock=OOC]I've not been able to find anything regarding payment, and it doesn't seem to me that there was payment.  The small church in Great Bend would not be able to afford much beside the potions and scrolls that they have already donated.  So, we'll go on from there.[/Sblock]
> 
> The pater nods to the party and says, "Indeed, like you I have much work to finish before returning home.  I wish you all well, and thank you for your service and report."



Once they’ve exited the temple, Keryth asks, “Back to Theropa then and _Rusty Anchor_, to raise a mug in Bahruul's honour, my friends, or somewhere else before seeking lodgings at _The Pixie's Hammock_ once again?”


----------



## jkason (Mar 8, 2007)

*Byntrou, roguishly sorcerous barbarian*



			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> Once they’ve exited the temple, Keryth asks, “Back to Theropa then and _Rusty Anchor_, to raise a mug in Bahruul's honour, my friends, or somewhere else before seeking lodgings at _The Pixie's Hammock_ once again?”




Byn nods. "To the anchor. I'm sure Bahruul would approve. Then let's hope an evening at the Hammock doesn't end like it did last time we were in town."


----------



## unleashed (Mar 9, 2007)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“Yes, let’s hope...” Keryth replies with a wry chuckle, as they start back towards Theropa.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Mar 9, 2007)

Keryth, Byntrou:

The trio is able to make the journey from Great Bend back to Theropa, and even remember how to get to the Rusty Anchor.  Stepping into the tavern, Dahlia spots Keryth and runs over to great him.  She appears ready to jump on him and hug him in safe return, but she stops just short and a look appears on her face that she just realized that Keryth may have found another.

Varius, Eion:

[Sblock=OOC]Not to be blunt or anything .... nor metagame, of course    ....

But if Varius and Eion are looking to join up with the other two, now would be an excellent time.  If you are willing to work with me in bringing the plot lines together, here's what I suggest: a bit of a cut scene forward.

Should Eion and Varius be so inclined once they have made sure the area was secure ... if asked Bellana would eagerly recommend dining at an inn called the _Rusty Anchor_.  In fact, she would heartily recommend asking to be waited on by a woman named Dahlia if she is on shift for the night.

If you two are amicable to the cut scene, I'd be happy to advance the plot line forward, assume that the farm has been secured, assume that Bellana has given her recommendation, and assume that Eion and Varius were able to find their way.[/Sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Mar 9, 2007)

OOC: Quite amicable


----------



## unleashed (Mar 9, 2007)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*



			
				Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Keryth, Byntrou:
> 
> The trio is able to make the journey from Great Bend back to Theropa, and even remember how to get to the Rusty Anchor.  Stepping into the tavern, Dahlia spots Keryth and runs over to great him.  She appears ready to jump on him and hug him in safe return, but she stops just short and a look appears on her face that she just realized that Keryth may have found another.



Keryth, having slowed in preparation for Dhalia’s imminent leap, grins and holds out his arms welcomingly as she hesitates, hoping that clarifies any misgivings she may have.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Mar 9, 2007)

Byntrou, Keryth:

[Sblock=OOC]I'm bringing the other group into your timeframe and to the Rusty Anchor, but your timeframe still isn't quite the same.  So don't try to interact with them yet.  In their timeframe they are arriving at the Rusty Anchor.  But in your timeframe they haven't gotten there yet.  Once we get past the RP with Dahlia and the party gets into your meal we'll synchronize the parties.

I know that Fenris is going to be away for the next few days (till Monday/Tuesday) so there is no particular need to rush through the interaction with Dahlia unless you all want to.[/Sblock]

Her momentum spent, Dahlia rather chooses to fall into Keryth's outstretched arms and greets himwith a strong kiss on the cheek.  "I knew that you would return for me!  And, you've brought back ... wait.  One of you is missing.  The big one?"

Varius, Eion:

[Sblock=OOC]Well, since Fenris was amicable to the idea and Rino was on about 6 hours ago and didn't post any objections, we're running with the plan.

Note, your timeframe isn't quite simultaneous with the other group yet, so don't try to interact with them.[/Sblock]

The Rusty Anchor looks like a rather typical tavern or inn.  From the outside, the place looks to be well kept up and respectable.  On the inside, the tables are clean, but there is evidence tat it is not too uncommon for there to be a fight or two break out.

A young woman - presumably the hostess - approaches Eion and Varius and smiles.  "Two, sirs?  Would you prefer a table in the center of the room or a both along one of the walls?"

There is one waitress and two waiters working the room, in case either Varius or Eion are curious.  Each of the waitstaff appears to be in good physical condition and well kept and clean.


----------



## jkason (Mar 9, 2007)

*Byntrou, roguishly sorcerous barbarian*



			
				Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Byntrou, Keryth:
> 
> Her momentum spent, Dahlia rather chooses to fall into Keryth's outstretched arms and greets himwith a strong kiss on the cheek.  "I knew that you would return for me!  And, you've brought back ... wait.  One of you is missing.  The big one?"




Byntrou looks to the ground sheepishly. "My herdmate had a different path to follow," he says vaguely.


----------



## unleashed (Mar 10, 2007)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

Enfolding Dahlia in his arms, Keryth hugs her tightly, kissing her on the cheek as well as he releases her, still grinning. “Ah, it’s good to see you again Dahlia. Yes, Bahruul has headed off on his own journey. We were all sad to see him go, but I fear Byntrou is feeling his departure a little more strongly than the rest of us. So do you think you might be able to find us a quiet corner, where we can raise a mug or two in the big one’s honour, my dear?”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Mar 10, 2007)

Byntrou, Keryth:

Dahlia nods.  "I can even show you a corner in which I'll be the one serving on you."  She winks and smiles, leading the party to a secluded corner booth.  There is a hostess standing off to the side who looked a bit put out at first, but seemed to come to peace once Keryth and Dahlia demonstrate a prior history.  "Drinks tonight?"


----------



## unleashed (Mar 10, 2007)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“Yes, thank you Dahlia, I think ale is in order... unless anyone would prefer a different beverage,” Keryth replies, looking to his companions for their opinion, “Something hearty to eat too, would be most welcome after our long journey.”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Mar 10, 2007)

Keryth, Byntrou:

Dahlia nods, "Ales around ... and an order of the chef's beef stew with biscuits.  He's outdone himself tonight.  The biscuits lay on top of the stew with perfection, soaking the flavor of the stew into the bread on top."


----------



## unleashed (Mar 11, 2007)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“Mmmm, sounds good to me, especially after our time on the road, and the magical cave spider we had in Dullstown,” Keryth chuckles.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Mar 11, 2007)

Byntrou, Keryth:

Dahlia looks back to Keryth and then to Byntrou and Destiny.  "Magical cave spider?  Sounds ... exotic.  Was it good?"


----------



## unleashed (Mar 11, 2007)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“Well, my dear, it tasted like whatever you thought about as you first tasted the meat, though you could change the taste by having something with it’s own strong flavour, before eating more of the spider. It was definitely an interesting experience to say the least, though I’d rather have good honest food, I think, considering I had a _tiny_ hallucination after eating the spider,” Keryth replies, chuckling again at his own private joke.


----------



## jkason (Mar 12, 2007)

*Byntrou, roguishly sorcerous barbarian*



			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> “Well, my dear, it tasted like whatever you thought about as you first tasted the meat, though you could change the taste by having something with it’s own strong flavour, before eating more of the spider. It was definitely an interesting experience to say the least, though I’d rather have good honest food, I think, considering I had a _tiny_ hallucination after eating the spider,” Keryth replies, chuckling again at his own private joke.




"He wasn't the only one," Byn adds. He holds his hand about six inches off the table before saying with a smile, "I think mine were about this tall."


----------



## Fenris (Mar 12, 2007)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Varius, Eion:
> 
> The Rusty Anchor looks like a rather typical tavern or inn.  From the outside, the place looks to be well kept up and respectable.  On the inside, the tables are clean, but there is evidence tat it is not too uncommon for there to be a fight or two break out.
> 
> ...




"A booth please my dear" answers Varius with a smile as he takes in the scene.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Mar 13, 2007)

Keryth, Byntrou:

Dahlia laughs at Byntrou.  "That tall?  What did you see?  Fairies?  Must have been some kind of magical meat!"

Varius, Eion:

The woman nods.  "Very well.  If you all will follow me."  She leads the duo to a booth and smiles.  "Geoffrey will serve you this evening.  Our special tonight is a stew with biscuits cook on top.  The patrons have been raving about it all night, if I may give compliments to the cook."


----------



## Fenris (Mar 13, 2007)

"Two specials then, and an ale for me and some water for my delicate friend here. And I'd be most appreciative if Dahlia could be our server this evening" replies Varius with a grin as he hands the woman a few silver coins.


----------



## jkason (Mar 13, 2007)

*Byntrou, roguishly sorcerous barbarian*



			
				Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Dahlia laughs at Byntrou.  "That tall?  What did you see?  Fairies?  Must have been some kind of magical meat!"




Byn nods affably. "It was at that. Nice to try; perhaps not so good to keep on the menu overlong. I'll stick to food that doesn't leave me talking to thin air later."


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Mar 13, 2007)

Keryth, Byntrou:

Dahlia smiles.  "Well, our cook has occasionally made a wine soaked chicken stew that leaves people tipsy.  Not necessarily too much wine, but definately too much soaking!  Don't worry, though.  Tonights stew is beef - and excellent.  In any regard, I'll go and get your meals."

Varius, Eion:

The woman slips the silver into her pockets and nods.  "Dahlia will be pleased to know she has become so popular.  It is no surprise, pretty little thing like her being asked for by two gentlemen - one a flatterer and the one a strong silent type."

The woman leaves after hearing a parting comment if it is offered.  Before too long, the woman that Eion and Varius saw waiting tables approaches and sets water upon the table.  "We've got a wonderful stew tonight, gentlemen.  It is getting quite the rave, but orders for it are significant.  If you want some, I'd suggest that you not hesitate.  The cook just warned me that the stew won't last out the night.  It's really that good."


----------



## Fenris (Mar 13, 2007)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Varius, Eion:
> 
> 
> The woman leaves after hearing a parting comment if it is offered.  Before too long, the woman that Eion and Varius saw waiting tables approaches and sets water upon the table.  "We've got a wonderful stew tonight, gentlemen.  It is getting quite the rave, but orders for it are significant.  If you want some, I'd suggest that you not hesitate.  The cook just warned me that the stew won't last out the night.  It's really that good."




"Yes, two stews, and an ale for me. Bellana highly recommended that you wait upon us."  replies Varius nonchalantly


----------



## unleashed (Mar 14, 2007)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*



			
				Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Dahlia smiles.  "Well, our cook has occasionally made a wine soaked chicken stew that leaves people tipsy.  Not necessarily too much wine, but definately too much soaking!  Don't worry, though.  Tonights stew is beef - and excellent.  In any regard, I'll go and get your meals."



“Yes, finding you’ve been talking to thin air is somewhat disquieting... tipsy is preferable, I think, and at times most agreeable,” Keryth grins, winking at Dahlia. “Well, hurry back then, my dear, as now I’m back I’d like to spend as much time as I can in your lovely company.”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Mar 14, 2007)

Keryth, Byntrou:

Dahlia smiles and moves off.  Not surprisingly, Byntrou and Keryth notice that a few of the patrons watch her backside as she walks past them.  She returns with three bowls and smiles.  "I know that the last time you all were in here you had decent appetites.  So I'm gonna warn you.  The cook told me that the stew won't hold out the night.  If you want seconds, let me know sooner than later, okay?"

After listening to any obligatory comments or recommendations, Dahlia then heads over to a table where two men have just recently been seated and looks to be taking their order.

[Sblock=OOC]Sorry if I am pushing ahead without waiting for responses.  Please feel free to post comments before Dahlia leaves.  It's just that we're nearly to the point of bringing the groups together - just so that you know the method of my madness.[/Sblock]

Varius, Eion:

Dahlia stops off to check in on a few other tables as she approaches Varius' and Eion's table with a bowl of stew.  When she places the bowls down, she makes eye contact with Varius (since he's the only one who has interacted with her so far) and she says, "You gentlement look like my kind of folk, so remember, if you want another bowl just let me know.  It really is quite good.  I hope that you enjoy it.  If I can refill your ales, say the word."


----------



## unleashed (Mar 14, 2007)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*



			
				Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Dahlia smiles and moves off.  Not surprisingly, Byntrou and Keryth notice that a few of the patrons watch her backside as she walks past them.  She returns with two bowls and smiles.  "I know that the last time you all were in here you had decent appetites.  So I'm gonna warn you.  The cook told me that the stew won't hold out the night.  If you want seconds, let me know sooner than later, okay?"
> 
> After listening to any obligatory comments or recommendations, Dahlia then heads over to a table where two men have just recently been seated and looks to be taking their order.



“Certainly Dahlia, although I don’t know that I’ll need more than one helping, but any chance to call you back over is most welcome,” Keryth smiles.

Watching Dahlia as she heads over the other table, his smile broadens before he turns back to the others. “Well, while I could watch Dahlia all day, I believe we had another purpose in coming here too,” he offers with a chuckle, raising his mug of ale, “To Bahruul and his mighty blade, may he succeed quickly at his appointed task and return to us hearty and whole.”


----------



## Rino (Mar 14, 2007)

Eion replies to the waitres I would like an ale to go with my stew 

to Varius why do you always order water for me?


----------



## Fenris (Mar 14, 2007)

Rino said:
			
		

> Eion replies to the waitres I would like an ale to go with my stew
> 
> to Varius why do you always order water for me?




"Because last time you only ordered water, I wasn't sure you'd want an ale"  replies Varius


----------



## jkason (Mar 14, 2007)

*Byntrou, roguishly sorcerous barbarian*



			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> “Well, while I could watch Dahlia all day, I believe we had another purpose in coming here too,” he offers with a chuckle, raising his mug of ale, “To Bahruul and his mighty blade, may he succeed quickly at his appointed task and return to us hearty and whole.”




Byntrou raises his mug, as well. "To Bahruul, may the wind always blow in his favor."


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Mar 14, 2007)

Keryth, Byntrou:

As the mugs are lifted, Destiny joins in with a bit of a sigh.  "To Bahruul.  I hope his courage is well rewarded at he finds his prophesy."

After a few moments of silence, Destiny replies, "I've been thinking about returning home myself.  I miss the waterfront.  Don't get me wrong, going underground and into the mountains was sure exciting - and I'd have never been able to pick better companions.  But I miss my home, too.  Any of you feel the same?"

As Destiny finishes - admittedly leaving little time for discussion, the party notices a flash of movement toward Dahlia.

[Sblock=OOC]Please see the section for "All" below. [/Sblock]

Varius, Eion:

Dahlia nods her head and says, "No need to argue, gentlemen.  While the stew may not last the night, you can rest easy that we have enough ale and water to last the week.  I'd be happy to get you an ale, sir."

Dahlia leaves the table and stops off at a few more tables before heading into the kitchen.

[Sblock=OOC]Please see the section for "All" below. [/Sblock]

All:

As Dahlia returns from the kitchen area back into the dining area, she is carrying a serving tray with four more bowls of steaming stew upon the tray in addition to a single mug of ale.

She passes by a table with two burly looking half-orcs on her way to the area that she is serving.  As she moves, one of the half-orcs reaches out with a hand and grips Dahlia's leg rather tightly.  He seems to enjoy the smoothness of her skin as he speaks.  "Hey, woman.  Why don't you set the stew down on the table and feed it to me?"

The half-orc has a wild look in his eyes, as if he is mentally unstable or otherwise not completely in control of his actions.  Dahlia struggles to get away, but she is unable to break free of the half-orc's grasp.  She is able to pivot and set the serving tray down on a nearby table with a bit of a thump.  The bowls of stew bounce, but are not upset.  The mug of ale tips over and spills, covering the lap of a female elven patron with the alcoholic drink.  

Most of the patrons look on in horror or hide their eyes in an attempt to keep from making eye contact with the half-orc.  Dahlia reaches down with her left hand to the right side of her waist in an attempt to grap something hidden just above her belt, but the half orc manages to contain her wrist with his much larger hand.  "Nothing funny today, sweet thing."


----------



## unleashed (Mar 15, 2007)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“Well, I don’t really have a home to...” Keryth manages to get out, before he spots Dahlia being manhandled (or orchandled in this case). _Bahruul's presence would certainly be handy right about now_, he thinks in the split second it takes him to assess the situation.

Knowing he doesn’t have Bahruul’s might to fall back on though, he stands quickly, so quickly in fact he gives their table a good knock with his hip as he turns, and is praying to Bahamut before he even reaches his feet, enhancing his strength before moving swiftly towards the Dahlia and the half-orc. “Unhand the woman,” he calls sternly, his hand resting lightly on the haft of the morningstar at his belt, more to stop in bouncing against his leg than as a direct threat... though he’s sure the half-orc will read it as such.

[SBLOCK=OOC]Keryth casts _bull’s strength_ on himself, and moves towards Dhalia as quickly as he’s able.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Fenris (Mar 15, 2007)

Varius looks up from his ale as the scene unfolds. He stands and steps toward the half-orcs.

"Hey stupid, you heard the man, let her go!" he says  with another step towards the half-orcs, his hand resting lightly upon the hilt of his sword.


----------



## jkason (Mar 15, 2007)

*Byntrou, roguishly sorcerous bous barbarian*



			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> “Unhand the woman,” he calls sternly, his hand resting lightly on the haft of the morningstar at his belt, more to stop in bouncing against his leg than as a direct threat... though he’s sure the half-orc will read it as such.




"Guess my distracting lights trick is out of the cards now," he whispers to Destiny as the cleric crosses the room. 

As another stranger chooses to join in the stand off, Byn cringes inwardly, looking to his half-eaten meal with regret. Deciding enough folk are drawing attention to themselves, the smaller bous decides to move less decisively, winding through the bar to try to take up a position behing the orcs in case the silver-tongued cleric can't talk his woman free.

[sblock=OOC]I'm not sure if this really requires Hide or Move Silently. Possibly Bluff, instead, since he's trying to look like he's wandering rather than moving with a purpose? In any case, Byn's trying to get in a position to flank with Keryth for if there's a fight.[/sblock]


----------



## Rino (Mar 15, 2007)

Eion is 1 step behind Varius reaching for 2 daggers on his waist


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Mar 15, 2007)

The half-orc turns and rises up out of his seat.  The far away look in his eye of dilerium grows even more intense.  "Let me have the stew and the woman.  This doesn't involve any of you!"

His friend cautiously rises - well, more cautiously than the first half-orc.  neither of them have drawn weapons.

In the background, one of the patrons stands up and runs out the door.  "I'm getting the guard!"


----------



## Fenris (Mar 15, 2007)

With a glance over his shoulder assuring him the Eion as always has his back he speaks to the half-orc again "Tell you what buddy, let the woman go and I'll buy you another stew and an ale. On me, just let her go" says Varius easily as he continues to close the gap between them.


----------



## unleashed (Mar 16, 2007)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“Actually, it does involve me, _rather personally in fact..._” Keryth declares his voice taking on a quieter but more intense tone, now he’s closer to the half-orc, “though it wouldn’t matter if it didn’t, as she obviously doesn’t want you handling her like that. So why don’t you take the generous offer that fellow has made and let her go, as it’s the best one you’re going to get here tonight,” he adds as he continues to close, imbuing himself with _divine vigor_ as well.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Mar 16, 2007)

The half-orc releases Dahlia and lunges for Keryth, his eyes flashing wildly.  His strike is nowhere near accurate, and the creature nearly stumbles after having swung so badly.  Were his speech not slurred at all, it would seem as though he were largely drunk.  As he stumbles he adds, "I'll fight anyone for her.  Fist to fist!"

His friend's eyes grow wide, but he seems to want to stay in the background and makes no move to come to the rescue of the half-orc that just swung at Keryth.

[Sblock=OOC]jkason, your description is fine, and you can assume that everyone is so focused on the rucus that Byntrou has little difficulty getting into position unnoticed - especially by the duo of half-orcs.

Unleashed, obviously since the half-orc swung at Keryth he's in an adjoining square.

Everyone else ... there has been enough time go by to assume you've been able to get into a preferred position - however far away you want to be from the encounter is fine by me.  If ranged distance is important, please state how far away you want your character.  Obviously, if melee weapons (or even simple fists) are used I'll assume you want to be adjacent to your target.[/Sblock]

EDIT:  Upon the half-orc's release, Dahlia stumbles to the ground.  The creature's fingernails have dug into her skin in several places, already leaving dark bruises around small trickles of blood on her leg.  She doesn't seem to be too terribly harmed otherwise, and she begins to crawl away toward the serving tray before wanting to rise to her feet.


----------



## unleashed (Mar 16, 2007)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric (HP 30/30 [+8 temp]; AC 18)*

Glad to see Dahlia released and seeing a chance to end the fight before it’s truly begun, Keryth attempts to use the half-orc’s near stumble to take it to the ground and pin it there with his enchanced strength.

[SBLOCK=OOC]Grapple +7 (incl. bonus for current Strength 18 / +4)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Mar 16, 2007)

The half-orc claws at Keryth as Keryth tries to pin him to the ground, but his armor fortunately protects him.  Keryth is able to apply an appropriate amount of force in pinning him to the ground to restrain him successfully.

Only seconds after being pinned, the half-orc coughs violently and spews blood out of its mouth.  It's eyes begin to bleed and the half-orc dies in the midst of several significant convulsions.  Blood trickles from its nostrils and then stops flowing.

A few of the nearby patrons begin to scream in great distress.  "That man killed him!" a few scream, pointing to Keryth.  Others call back, "No, by the gods.  It was the food!  What did that thing eat here?"  More than a few people instinctively begin to vomit - whether it is from the shock of seeing death or the thought of the food making someone sick is anyone's guess.  Some others begin to leave their tables and move to the door.  "An omen of curse upon all who remain, I tell you!"

As several of the people manage to leave, the whistles of the city guard can be heard coming down the street as the patron who left earlier must have successfully raised an alarm.


----------



## Fenris (Mar 16, 2007)

"Quite a grip you got there bud, need to teach that to me someday" says Varius to Keryth with a wink and a grin.

"I'll be over at my table if you need anything. Like a body disposed of or an alibi for the guard"

And Varius heads over to offer Dahlia a hand up and see if she if OK, or as OK as can be expected.


----------



## unleashed (Mar 16, 2007)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

Keryth retains his position, but releases the half-orc once he stops moving... wondering what affliction it had, to cause such a sudden and violent death. “Are you okay, Dahlia, my dear,” he calls, concern evident in his voice, turning to look where she’s gone as he waits for the city guard to arrive.

Looking back only when Varius speaks, as he doesn’t notice the man's approach. “Oh, that was none of my doing... I simply restrained him,” he says, nodding towards the blood and the obviously dead half-orc.

“Thank you for your assistance though, as Dahlia is rather precious to me, though I will leave anything to do with the body to the city guard.”


----------



## jkason (Mar 16, 2007)

*Byntrou, roguishly sorcerous bous barbarian*

Byntrou's brow creases as the opponent inexplicably dies. He looks to his friend for a reaction: was this a surprise? Having just recently dealt with poison, Byntrou's mind goes there first. 

As Keryth turns his attention from his fallen foe to his female, Byntrou stoops to the half-orc, looking for obvious marks that might indicate poisoning via injection or bite, or objects that might offer a clue to his sudden passing. If that search turns up anything valuable of a non-clue-like nature, well, Byn sees that as a nice bonus...

[sblock=OOC]Byn doesn't have any ranks in Sense Motive, so I'm not sure how well he'd do at reading the half-orc's companion, but it's worth a shot.

Not sure if Search is the applicable skill for looking for clues on a body or not, but since he doesn't have Heal, we'll try that out. And, yeah, he's planning on pocketing any valuables while he looks for a cause of the sudden death.[/sblock]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Mar 16, 2007)

[Sblock=Byntrou]Search can be used, Heal is another possibility to use if Byntrou is specifically looking for evidence of some kind of poisoning.  Heal can also be used untrained.

Byntrou's Search check: 22 (after modifiers).  Pretty decent!
Byntrou's untrained Heal check: 18.  Wow!

End result: Byntrou is able to give a very thorough examination of of the body and can find no evidence to assume that he was poisoned through being stuck.  If he was poisoned, it could have been through some means that doesn't leave a physical mark.  However, Byntrou's excellent heal check result gives him an inclination that there may have been something wrong with him, but not necessarily something that would work quite so quickly as a poison.  {Information beyond that will either require player intuition or another Heal attempt.  In truth, though, since Byntrou rolled awesomely on a heal check the first time there's not much chance another Heal check will really provide anything more fruitful than an untrained inclination.

OOC: Congrats on two awesome checks in a row, though![/Sblock]

Dahlia picks herself up and dabbles the ends of her fingers in the blood upon her leg.  "I'm alright.  I think I'll manage.  I've been through worse, that's for sure."

Many of the patrons seem to be heading for the exit, only to be turned back inside by a patrol of the city guard outside.  It looks as though they are sealing off the exits and not allowing anyone to leave.


----------



## jkason (Mar 16, 2007)

*Byntrou, roguishly sorcerous bous barbarian*



			
				Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Dahlia picks herself up and dabbles the ends of her fingers in the blood upon her leg.  "I'm alright.  I think I'll manage.  I've been through worse, that's for sure."
> 
> Many of the patrons seem to be heading for the exit, only to be turned back inside by a patrol of the city guard outside.  It looks as though they are sealing off the exits and not allowing anyone to leave.




[sblock=OOC]Hooray for random success! [/sblock]

Byntrou rises, frowning, and moves close to Keryth, whispering. "I'm not sure what killed him. Something slow-acting, I think. I'm not sure how it's transmitted, but it seems to me something like that might be passed through blood." he nods in what he hopes is a discrete way toward Dahlia's wounds. "If your god's granted you the means to purge toxins, you might wish to use that on Dahlia."


----------



## unleashed (Mar 17, 2007)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“Yes, I thought as much, but I guess I should take a look before the guards arrive,” Keryth replies, shaking his head as he adds, “Sadly, as yet I am not granted the ability to purge toxins or cure diseases. The best I can do is heal her wounds for the moment, though that will have to wait.”

As he finishes talking with Byntrou, Keryth examines the half-orc for any signs of what killed it.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Mar 17, 2007)

[Sblock=Keryth]Keryth doesn't find much except the earlier places where blood has come out of the nose and eyes.  It doesn't look like there are any fresh wounds or marks.  The half-orc does have a few scars, but they look to be days old and well on their way to healing.[/Sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Mar 18, 2007)

[SBLOCK=OOC]A +8 Heal bonus and that’s all Keryth gets after Byntrou’s success. Shameful.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Mar 18, 2007)

[SBLOCK=OOC]Don't take it personally.  There just isn't anything else to see!  If you would like, I can cut and paster Byntrou's heal check for you, but he already said the important stuff.  If there aren't wounds to analyze, a heal check can only be so good!

Now if Keryth has a microscope, a centrifuge, and a couple of other things needed for proper body analysis at a cellular level ... then we can talk! 

Oh, and Keryth did get a clue that Byntrou didn't get.  So don't complain too loudly. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Mar 18, 2007)

[SBLOCK=OOC]No complaint here, I was just poking a little fun. Perhaps I should have put more emphasis on certain words though???   [/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Mar 18, 2007)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

Standing after his inspection of the body, which confirms Byntrou’s examination, Keryth whispers to Byntrou, “Hmm, it’s definitely not the first time this one’s had blood come from his eyes and nose. I think we may want to see if his friend can explain what went on, or at least make sure he’s around for the guard to ask.”

Keryth looks around for the other half-orc and starts towards him slowly in a non-threatening manner, assuming he can see him.


----------



## Fenris (Mar 19, 2007)

Since the bous and drakontai seem to have things under control and didn't need his help, and the girl seemed unharmed, Varius nods at Eion and heads back to his table to finish his ale and stew.


----------



## Rino (Mar 19, 2007)

Back at the table 
"I didn't know you has such a powerfull grip on people, but what do you think those outer guys are up to looking at the body and walking to the other orc"


----------



## jkason (Mar 19, 2007)

*Byntrou, roguishly sorcerous bous barbarian*



			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> Standing after his inspection of the body, which confirms Byntrou’s examination, Keryth whispers to Byntrou, “Hmm, it’s definitely not the first time this one’s had blood come from his eyes and nose. I think we may want to see if his friend can explain what went on, or at least make sure he’s around for the guard to ask.”
> 
> Keryth looks around for the other half-orc and starts towards him slowly in a non-threatening manner, assuming he can see him.




Byn nods to Keryth, and seeing that the priest moves to avoid spooking their quarry, Byn stays back, keeping his eyes open for more trouble, but letting Keryth handle the interrogation.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Mar 19, 2007)

As the four move to their desired positions, a man in an impeccable tunic and set of pants walks into the establishment. The city guard parts to allow him access without a word.  He is wearing the cap of an inspector within the corps of the city guard.  Striding over to the body of the fallen orc, a look of alarm crosses his face for a few simple seconds.  He quickly regains his composure.

Keryth is able to move to a location that ensures the other orc won't be able to get out without moving past him.  Byntrou stays back and can easily blend in with the rest of the crowd.  By blend in, of course, I mean mingle in a fashion that does not look directly connected with Keryth.  A bous does not typically blend in with elves and humans too easily and go unnoticed.

Varius and Eion are able to go back to the table and continue their dialogue, but they are also close enough to hear the inspector's words as well.

The inspector had heard the various discussions of the people on his way in - some pointing to Keryth as the murderer and others defending Keryth's honor.  The inspector beckons to one of the guards to come.  He whispers something in the guard's ear, obviously hoping nobody can hear.  As far as the party in concerned, nobody could hear him.  The guard rises and quickly moves to the door and out.

The inspector quickly rises to his feet and speaks.  "It may be important that you all leave, but I do not recommend fleeing.  Down the block there is a warehouse that is not currently in use this evening.  I have asked the guards to escort all those who were not involved to that location.  None of you are under arrest, but for your safety I hope that you will do as the guards ask.  Anyone who had any role in this incident is asked to stay behind."

The inspector is not done speaking.  He gestures to Keryth.  "I need you to stay.  I need anyone who had anything to do with this incident to stay.  And I especially need anyone who had contact with this man's skin or blood to stay.  If you meet those conditions and try to leave, you will be arrested if we discover your deception later.  But I assure those who stay that you are not under arrest."

Dahlia's face immediately pales and she looks as if she is about to faint.  She remains seated and looks to Keryth, hoping to find him among the people.  The dead half-orc's friend does not try to leave, he simply sits back down in his booth.  He has a bit of a look of shock upon his face.

As the city guard begin directing people to the empty warehouse, the inspector speaks to those who choose to remain.  "If I could have your names, your reason for being in Theropa - even if you are a resident, and your story about what happened here I would be grateful.  Once the priest that I have beckoned for arrives I am sure he will have further questions.  I must also ask that anyone who came in direct contact with this man or this man's blood touch nobody else."  Specifically to Keryth he says, "I know you are a friend of Bahamut by your symbols.  Through your faith, do you know what happened to this man?"


----------



## unleashed (Mar 20, 2007)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

Keryth smiles at Dahlia, hoping that is comfort enough for the moment, when she looks toward him after the inspector’s announcement.

“I am Keryth, a priest of Bahamut which you have already surmised. My reason for being in Theropa... well I just returned to the city after completing a task for the church of Heironeous in Great Bend, so I hope to rest for a while here and spend some time with the lovely Dahlia and other friends I have made hereabout. As for what happened, the half-orc on the floor grabbed Dahlia when she was passing by,” he says, nodding toward Dahlia and smiling. “I demanded he unhand her and once I was close enough to physically restrain him, he lunged at me. I then restrained him and pinned him to the floor, hoping to hold him until the guard arrived. Of course that didn’t go exactly as planned, as just after I pinned him, he coughed violently and spewed blood, began to bleed from the eyes and nose, and then died in the midst of several significant convulsions.“

“I’m not sure what happened to him exactly, as I have no prayers which would tell me, but from a physical examination, I would say it was something he has suffered with for some time, as I noticed evidence of previous episodes of bleeding from the eyes and nose. You might want to ask his friend there if he knows anything though,” Keryth finishes, gesturing towards the other half-orc.


----------



## jkason (Mar 20, 2007)

*Byntrou, roguishly sorcerous bous barbarian*

Byn pauses a moment, debating the merits of being contained by the guard, or being herded into a warehouse, and ultimately decides his odds are best staying with his companions. As usual, he lets Keryth do the talking, preferring only to add the information required of him:

"I am Byntrou of the winding river, companion to the priest."


----------



## Fenris (Mar 24, 2007)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> As the city guard begin directing people to the empty warehouse, the inspector speaks to those who choose to remain.  "If I could have your names, your reason for being in Theropa - even if you are a resident, and your story about what happened here I would be grateful.  Once the priest that I have beckoned for arrives I am sure he will have further questions.  I must also ask that anyone who came in direct contact with this man or this man's blood touch nobody else."




When the inspector comes to Varius' table, he finds him still eating his stew and finishing his ale. Looking up Varius replies "I am Varius Valerius of Tongra. I am here having been in the employ of one of your merchants ensuring that their goods reached you city intact. As to what happened, it's as the drakontos said, the half-orc grabbed the girl there, he refused to let her go when challenged and fell in a bloody heap when he tried to attack. No one drew a weapon or struck him" replies Varius as he returns to his ale.


----------



## Rino (Mar 24, 2007)

Eion adds to the conversation

"and my name is Eion, former soldier in the army of Kata Ruparohn. I'm also in service to the same merchant as Varius. but i have nothing to add then there is already said about the the half orc"


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Mar 28, 2007)

EDIT: The inspector thanks all for their testimony.

Dahlia then adds her part of the story, backing up what Keryth had already described.  When she shows the inspector the wounds that the half-orc had inflicted the inspector shakes his head disapprovingly.  "There can be no doubt that it was self-defense.  And ma'am, I'm going to have to ask you to not ouch anything."

The inspector takes Keryth's advice and moves on to the half-orc.  The half-orc explains that he and his friend are honest and law-abiding citizens.  In fact, they had been hired by the city guard to sweep out the city sewers and try and remove anything living within that might have been living there.  "We didn't find too much down there but ... well ... stuff you'd expect.  We found more than our share of big rats and the like, but we dealt with all of them.  And as anyone would expect to find in sewers, there were a few places where otyughs collected trash and garbage.  But we've cleaned them out as well.  We even returned the carcasses to the agent that hired us for a special rate of compensation.  That was about three days ago."

He continues, pointing to his friend.  "I don't know what got into my friend.  He was acting fine until about an hour ago.  He developed a fever and then lost it when he heard the stew might run out."

[Sblock=OOC]A bit of time passes here - and the characters can interact with the inspector or the half-orc if they want to.  But, if not, I'll post the next half of the scene.[/Sblock]

Almost a half-hour later a priest arrives.  Given the relics and rings that he wears, he is of high reputation within his given temple of Pelor.  The inspector briefs the priest about the testimonies given and the priest kneels to do a few scans.  He magically reads the dead body and grimmaces.  "It's worse than you fear, inspector.  I'm sure you suspected Filth Fever.  And he's got it bad.  But that isn't what killed him.  He's got some kind of infection present only in his brain.  I've not seen it before, but I'll check the manuals of the temple when I return.  I'd like to search anyone who came in contact with him if they agree."

The inspector points to Dahlia, the half-orc, and Keryth.  "By their statements, they had direct contact."  Dahlia and the half-orc eagerly invite the scan for infection.

The priest shakes his head grimly over the half-orc and casts a spell of purification.  "I've cured you of the Filth Fever.  But the infection migrating to your brain is too powerful for my magic - and therefore the magic of my temple.  I can do nothing for it without some research.  Based on what I can tell, you are about a day from reaching the point of your friend.  Curing the Fever might help elongate it, but I can make no promises."

He scans Dahlia and reaches the same conclusion.  "I am sorry, ma'am.  But you can only be cleansed of the Fever.  You have contracted the brain infection, but it is still fresh.  Since the Fever is gone, you may have more than what we know to be the incubation period of three days.  But I cannot make any more promises without doing research."

A look of panic crosses Dahlia's face and she immediately turns to Byntrou and Keryth to look for reassurance.


----------



## unleashed (Mar 28, 2007)

_While they wait for the priest..._
“Rats, followed by a fever three days later... it was probably some sort of disease then,” Keryth remarks, looking at the half-orc on the ground and then up at Dhalia. “Hopefully that’s all it is, as that should be fairly easy for the major churches hereabout to cure.”

_After the priest arrives..._
“I don’t think he managed to scratch me, but checking can do no harm,” Keryth replies, as he acquiesces to the scan for infection.

When Dahlia looks to him for reassurance, Keryth’s concerned expression shifts to one of hope. Though if the priest of Pelor can’t cure it, he doesn’t know what he can do...


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Mar 28, 2007)

The priest scans Keryth, and smiles.  "I can detect no sign of disease on you, you seem to be lucky today.  Perhaps Pelor and Bahamut have granted protection upon you, friend."

[Sblock=OOC]Darn clerics and their strong saves!  [/Sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Mar 28, 2007)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“Indeed, though I think my armour had something to do with it too,” Keryth replies, with a hint of humour. “So is this brain infection a disease of some kind? As I am highly motivated to find a cure for it,” he remarks, with a meaningful look towards Dahlia.


----------



## jkason (Mar 28, 2007)

*Byntrou, roguishly sorcerous barbarian*



			
				Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> The priest scans Keryth, and smiles.  "I can detect no sign of disease on you, you seem to be lucky today.  Perhaps Pelor and Bahamut have granted protection upon you, friend."
> 
> [Sblock=OOC]Darn clerics and their strong saves!  [/Sblock]




The bous considers a moment, then steps forward. Somewhat reluctantly, he says, "It wasn't until after the half-orc passed, but I did come in contact with him in trying to determine the cause of death."


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Mar 30, 2007)

[Sblock=Byntrou OOC]
Wow.  I'm glad I went back and reread.  I totally missed that you wanted Byntrou to pickpocket any valuables that he found.  Byntrou does, and is able to find 2 Sardonyx, 1 Jade, and 1 Silver Pearl.  He also finds a nicely engraved silvered dagger.  It seems that he is able to pull off the attempt without drawing suspicion.[/Sblock]

The priest nods to Byntrou's confession and concentrates on Byntrou while he scans for any sign of disease.  His face takes on a grim expression.  "It would seem that you have contracted both, I am afraid.  As with the others, I can cure of the the Filth Fever before it takes serious hold on you.  I can do nothing about the brain difficulty, however."

Acknowledging Keryth's comments, the priest replies, "I not only do not know if it can be cured or not, but I also do not even know how it is spread.  Those answers will have to wait until after I can research in the logs in my temple's library."


----------



## unleashed (Mar 30, 2007)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“Well, I’d suggest contact is how it’s spread, though it could also be proximity, as Byntrou was not wounded by him,” Keryth replies, the worried look returning to his face. “Hmm, it seems Bahamut has indeed been watching over me closely, if that is the case. You might want to check that gentleman too, as he was near the body... though I don’t believe he touched it,” he adds, pointing towards Varius.


----------



## jkason (Mar 30, 2007)

*Byntrou, roguishly sorcerous bous barbarian*



			
				Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> [Sblock=Byntrou OOC]
> Wow.  I'm glad I went back and reread.  I totally missed that you wanted Byntrou to pickpocket any valuables that he found.  Byntrou does, and is able to find 2 Sardonyx, 1 Jade, and 1 Silver Pearl.  He also finds a nicely engraved silvered dagger.  It seems that he is able to pull off the attempt without drawing suspicion.[/Sblock]
> 
> The priest nods to Byntrou's confession and concentrates on Byntrou while he scans for any sign of disease.  His face takes on a grim expression.  "It would seem that you have contracted both, I am afraid.  As with the others, I can cure of the the Filth Fever before it takes serious hold on you.  I can do nothing about the brain difficulty, however."




[sblock=Nonlethal]Hooray for found loot, though I suppose this brain fever thing might taint the happy of extra cash for Byntrou... [/sblock]

Byn's eyes widen as the priest delivers his news. He finds himself temporarily unable to speak, staring at the bloody mess of the half-orc who had just succumb to the disease. Then he shakes his head to clear his thoughts and re-focus.

"Do you suppose it would help your research if we could bring you the creature--or the corpse of the creature--who was the source of this ailment?"


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Mar 31, 2007)

The priest nods knowingly at Byntrou's suggestion.  "Well, that would depend on how the infection is spread.  I had thought that the infection was spread through contact - like the Filth Fever.  But if what your friend says - and you were not wounded by him in his delerium ... it may be more sinister than contact.  If that is the case, then we could all be in danger.  Even you and your men, inspector.  Even the people who were already sent into the street.  And if they have taken it to the street..."  The priest seemed to not feel the need to further that sentence.  The inspector's face suddenly appeared to take on a much more grave appearance.

The half-orc spoke.  "I could lead a party into the sewers, if it would help.  But if there is a cure to be found, I would be willing to help search for the necessary ingredients, too."

[Sblock=OOC Fenris, Rino]Varius and Eion continue to sit and eat while the news is being passed?[/Sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Mar 31, 2007)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“That would be appreciated of course,” Keryth says with a nod towards the remaining half-orc, “though it would be helpful to have an idea of what we’re looking for, before we rush off blindly... seeing as we have little time to waste.”


----------



## Fenris (Apr 2, 2007)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> The priest nods knowingly at Byntrou's suggestion.  "Well, that would depend on how the infection is spread.  I had thought that the infection was spread through contact - like the Filth Fever.  But if what your friend says - and you were not wounded by him in his delerium ... it may be more sinister than contact.  If that is the case, then we could all be in danger.  Even you and your men, inspector.  Even the people who were already sent into the street.  And if they have taken it to the street..."  The priest seemed to not feel the need to further that sentence.  The inspector's face suddenly appeared to take on a much more grave appearance.




Varius chokes on a chunk of meat hearing this and says to the priest, "Well you'd better scan us too pater" as he washes down the meat with the rest of his ale. Turning to Eion he gives a wink to the Elf, "I guess the old adage is true eh, be careful what you wish for" says Varius with a grin.




			
				Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> The half-orc spoke.  "I could lead a party into the sewers, if it would help.  But if there is a cure to be found, I would be willing to help search for the necessary ingredients, too."




Varius turns to the inspector. "Seems you have a pretty wicked pandemic brewing here inspector. Seems like you might need to hire some capable men to ensure that the city is not quarantined, much less depleted of its populace. I and my friend here are available for such work. We can provide exellence references, from right here in Theropa. That is of course if the pay were sufficient to cover the obviously dangerous and life threatening conditions"


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Apr 2, 2007)

The priest turns and checks out Varius and Eion.  "No sign of the Fever in either of you.  But you, sir," he nods to Eion, "are already showing signs of the infection."

The inspector turns to Varius. "Ah, yes.  Always a sword for hire who is willing to lay his life on the line for the proper sum of money.  Of course, we in the city guard also are smart enough to realize that mercenaries always follow the biggest purse strings.  It is only a matter of time before mercenaries find someone with a bigger purse string and betray the original agreement.  I'd rather trust my city guards to maintain a quarantine."

He looks out of the corner of his eye to Eion.  "Besides, your friend here isn't leaving the city without special dispensation until a cure can be found or we are all dead.  Given that he apparently has only three days to live, I would suspect that finding a cure might be his own motivation.  If he takes the stance that he is only working if a proper sum of money is offered, he'll find himself sitting in Theropa hoping to the gods that other people are successful in finding the cure - if there is even one that can be found."

The inspector nods to one of his guards.  "That reminds me.  Sound the alarm to shut up the gates and lock down the sewers.  If we all have to die, that's one thing.  But I'll not have this spread throughout Barghost on my watch."


----------



## jkason (Apr 2, 2007)

*Byntrou, roguishly sorcerous barbarian*

Byntrou cocks his head as if listening to something, then nods to something no one else hears. He holds his hand out, saying, "Pater, there's one more I'd like you to scan." As he speaks, Delcoi makes her way onto the bous' palm. "This is Delcoi. Her life and mine are linked."


----------



## Fenris (Apr 2, 2007)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> The priest turns and checks out Varius and Eion.  "No sign of the Fever in either of you.  But you, sir," he nods to Eion, "are already showing signs of the infection."
> 
> The inspector turns to Varius. "Ah, yes.  Always a sword for hire who is willing to lay his life on the line for the proper sum of money.  Of course, we in the city guard also are smart enough to realize that mercenaries always follow the biggest purse strings.  It is only a matter of time before mercenaries find someone with a bigger purse string and betray the original agreement.  I'd rather trust my city guards to maintain a quarantine."
> 
> ...




Varius rolls his eyes at Eion and mutters something profane about sickly elves.

"Well Eion you could go cough on the inspector here, might loosen his purse and clear his head" says Varius with a grin to Eion.  "No, Inspector we'll go along to help find the cure. And when we do, perhaps we'll sell it to you for a fair price. As for pay, well sir, I take great offence to the term mercenary, and I will not stand by if you speak to me in such terms or tone again. My friend and I will join the expedition to find the cure. Of course I do have a bit of a glib tongue. I sure hope no one overhears me on the way to the sewers. Might cause a bit of a disturbance. People do imagine the strangest things when they only hear part of a story, and rumors travel faster than facts. I hope you and your stalwart city guard are able to maintain order, especially once you've sounded the alarm sealing everyone inside with no perceived threat outside the walls"  trails off Varius.

Varius downs the rest of his ale and says "Well, no one's getting any healthier, let's go amucking"


----------



## Rino (Apr 2, 2007)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> The priest turns and checks out Varius and Eion.  "No sign of the Fever in either of you.  But you, sir," he nods to Eion, "are already showing signs of the infection."
> 
> The inspector turns to Varius. "Ah, yes.  Always a sword for hire who is willing to lay his life on the line for the proper sum of money.  Of course, we in the city guard also are smart enough to realize that mercenaries always follow the biggest purse strings.  It is only a matter of time before mercenaries find someone with a bigger purse string and betray the original agreement.  I'd rather trust my city guards to maintain a quarantine."
> 
> ...




Eion turns to the priest  how could I have contracted the disease, I didn;t even touch him. and hell I will find a cure for this disease on my own if i have to, I have nothing to lose with only 3 days to go

to the rest anyone wanna go with me?


----------



## unleashed (Apr 3, 2007)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“How? Well Eion, that’s not too hard to imagine, even if it’s simply passed by contact and not proximity. As whoever was serving the half-orcs could have brought it back to the kitchen, where it could easily have spread to the other serving staff... from there it’s only a short step to it spreading to all the diners,” Keryth states, “That would mean it spreads very quickly of course, but it’s certainly possible.”

“As for going with you... well we’re already going, my friend. So if you’d like to join us you’re most welcome to do so, though I’d still like an idea of what to look for so we’re not working blind, as I’d say the dead half-orc and his friend had no idea they’d been infected until we were told just now.”


----------



## Fenris (Apr 3, 2007)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “As for going with you... well we’re already going, my friend. So if you’d like to join us you’re most welcome to do so, though I’d still like an idea of what to look for so we’re not working blind, as I’d say the dead half-orc and his friend had no idea they’d been infected until we were told just now.”





"Well I am sure our good friend the inspector could ask the pater here for an assistant to help us search for the source of the infection"  suggests Varius with a pointed look at the inspector


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Apr 3, 2007)

The healing pater nods with Keryth as he provides an answer to Eion's inquiry.

The inspector returns the pointed look to Varius.  "Well, aren't we playing mature tonight?  If you don't like the term mercenary, I'd suggest not offering your services for the proper sum of money.  Or, how was it you said you would provide your services?  I believe it went something like this ... 'That is of course if the pay were sufficient to cover the obviously dangerous and life threatening conditions.'  Sounds to me like someone who offers their services for money to me."

"And with regard to seeling the cure back to us: I assure you, with a comment like that you can be sure that we won't be putting our eggs all in your basket.  Thank the gods that trust is earned, and not assumed.  And with regard to spreading half-truths and intentionally deceiving people to rile them up - you had best hope that it doesn't happen.  Because if it does, now you'll be on the top of our list to arrest for inciting a riot.  Keep your attitude up, and I'm sure that we can find something to arrest you for before you even leave."

His face softens as he addresses the rest of the group.  "Before you all go jumping to conclusions about questing, we'll need to even find out if there is a cure.  I am sure that our local healer will be more than willing to research if there even is a cure once you all are done with his services."

The pater nods as he finishes scanning Delcoi at Byntrou's request and softly replies to Byntrou.  "It seems that snakes are either lucky or immune.  He shows no signs of either."

[Sblock=Keryth, Byntrou]Destiny is no longer present.  The reasonable assumption is that she went out with the crowd, but that may not be the correct answer.[/Sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Apr 4, 2007)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*



			
				Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> His face softens as he addresses the rest of the group.  "Before you all go jumping to conclusions about questing, we'll need to even find out if there is a cure.  I am sure that our local healer will be more than willing to research if there even is a cure once you all are done with his services."



“Indeed, though even if there is no known cure I _will_ look, regardless,” Keryth declares, giving Dahlia and Byntrou a look which says he won’t abandon them. “Well, I don’t think there’s much more the pater can do for us here... so unless he wishes to examine those who were removed before, I’d suggest the time to see if there is a known cure is now. Do you require any assistance with your research, pater?”


----------



## Fenris (Apr 5, 2007)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> The inspector returns the pointed look to Varius.  "Well, aren't we playing mature tonight?  If you don't like the term mercenary, I'd suggest not offering your services for the proper sum of money.  Or, how was it you said you would provide your services?  I believe it went something like this ... 'That is of course if the pay were sufficient to cover the obviously dangerous and life threatening conditions.'  Sounds to me like someone who offers their services for money to me."
> 
> "And with regard to selling the cure back to us: I assure you, with a comment like that you can be sure that we won't be putting our eggs all in your basket.  Thank the gods that trust is earned, and not assumed.  And with regard to spreading half-truths and intentionally deceiving people to rile them up - you had best hope that it doesn't happen.  Because if it does, now you'll be on the top of our list to arrest for inciting a riot.  Keep your attitude up, and I'm sure that we can find something to arrest you for before you even leave."




Varius' eyes flash with anger and his hand goes to his sword briefly before returning as a fist by his side. "I haven't time to trade barbs with witless bureaocrats. I would leave this city and were my comrade here not infected we would. If finding the cure were left up to supercillious, bombastic, arrogant, hypocritical, impotent bureuacrats like you, my friend here would indeed be dead in days. So I shall go to find the cure, for my friend, in spite of you. Arrest me if you like, or dare to try. The cure will be found if it exists, and given over gladly to the pater. The people of this city should not suffer because their inspector is an insulting twit."  

Varius turns to the pater "Pater, if there is any cure, I will find it. My sword is at your disposal"  he says with a small bow to the priest.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Apr 5, 2007)

The priest of Pelor looks to Keryth and replies, "I believe I can examine the texts alone, although in truth it will involve speaking to a few of my fellow paters who are more experienced with herbs and medicines than I am.  Magic resistant diseases are rare - so in some cases that makes it easier for us to track down past research.  If you have specific experience with diseases or cures I would be interested in the information.  But in truth the answer most likely requires research among the sacred tomes of Pelor.  I thank you for your offer, but it is likely that you can best serve the city by preparing yourself to go wherever my research indicates that you may need to go."

The inspector listens to Varius and replies, "Well, good. I hope that you are done insulting me.  As to my level of witlessness, I would encourage you to keep out of trouble or you will find just how brainless I am.  As to your involvement in finding the cure, that is if the others will even have you.  But I think the friend of Bahamut here has it right ..."

He includes everyone in his next line, "We have done what we can here.  Pater, how much time do you need?"

The pater nods to Varius, accepting his offer, and the responds to the inspector, "Two hours time.  If I have not found it in two hours time, I'll at least let you know that I need more time."

The inspector nods.  "There you have it.  Prepare yourselves, any interested in serving the city has two hours.  We'll meet on the steps to Pelor's Temple, where city tradition demands we meet at times like these.

[Sblock=OOC]Okay, we can cut-scene forward a bit, but I wanted to give each of you a chance to post some preparations and to RP among one another if you desire.  You can assume that the inspector and pater leave and the city guard come in to wrap and remove the body.  Present in the immediate context once the body leaves are Dahlia, Byntrou, Eion, Keryth, Varius, and in the background - the restaurant owner.  The patrons of the restaurant will be allowed to return about 20 minutes after the inspector leaves - he's going to debrief them on the situation.  So, the arty does have a fair amount of time to speak before any patrons desiring to return have a chance to do so.

You can also assume that as soon as the inspector and the pater leave that Dahlia will go to Keryth.

As for re-equipping and anything else done in the two hour time-span, we can RP that out or I can simply include it in the cut-scene, whatever you guys want.  I'm up for either.  If you simply want it included in the cutscene, just list what you would like to buy in an Sblock and I'll be sure to include it.  If you want to RP it out, then don't worry about it.

Also, two points of OOC note:

Fenris and I have been e-mailing to get us out of the inspector/Varius tiff that came out of nowhere.  While our discussions are private and involve Varius related character information, please do know that neither of us planned to go down the road where Varius and the inspector simply spiralled downward.  That is why my last post was a bit delayed.  We wanted to devise a way to get out of that and move the game forward.  If the ending between them seems a bit contrived, please know that we are aware of that and both of us just wanted to get out of it and move the game forward.

Second, I don't want to give the impression that this town - or others like it - routinely are affected by diseases.  It is possible to read the inspector/pater and hear it as though this is a common occurrance.  Rather, think of it as historical tradition.  Any time something goes wrong in the city, the Temple of Pelor is one of the customary designation points for the dissemination of information ... and has been for hundreds of years.That's more the context of what I was going for.[/Sblock]


----------



## jkason (Apr 5, 2007)

*Byntrou, roguishly sorcerous barbarian*

Byntrou's relief is obvious when he's told his familiar is free of disease. He says nothing further until the pater and town officials have left, then he crosses to Keryth.

"Our deceased friend gave us a few ... gifts for all the trouble he's caused," Byn whispers, pulling out the gemstones he took from the man and offering them to Keryth in his capacity of party treasurer. 

Looking around with a frown, Byn adds, "I hope Destiny's all right. I lost track of her in the hubbub. Perhaps we should attempt to seek her out in the time we have?"


----------



## unleashed (Apr 6, 2007)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*



			
				Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> The inspector listens to Varius and replies, "Well, good. I hope that you are done insulting me.  As to my level of witlessness, I would encourage you to keep out of trouble or you will find just how brainless I am.  As to your involvement in finding the cure, that is if the others will even have you.  But I think the friend of Bahamut here has it right ..."
> 
> He includes everyone in his next line, "We have done what we can here.  Pater, how much time do you need?"
> 
> ...



“Yes, let us prepare now all the foolishness is at an end,” Keryth remarks, glancing briefly at both the inspector and Varius, “This is a time for cooperation... not a time to let anger or pride get the best of us.”

He then turns back to the inspector. “As for meeting at the temple, is that really the best idea inspector? Don’t forget we have a few infected people here who wish to search for the cure, and as yet we don’t know how easy it is to transmit whatever is causing the infection.”


----------



## unleashed (Apr 6, 2007)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*



			
				jkason said:
			
		

> Byntrou's relief is obvious when he's told his familiar is free of disease. He says nothing further until the pater and town officials have left, then he crosses to Keryth.
> 
> "Our deceased friend gave us a few ... gifts for all the trouble he's caused," Byn whispers, pulling out the gemstones he took from the man and offering them to Keryth in his capacity of party treasurer.
> 
> Looking around with a frown, Byn adds, "I hope Destiny's all right. I lost track of her in the hubbub. Perhaps we should attempt to seek her out in the time we have?"



Keryth shakes his head and sighs as Byntrou hands over the gemstones... though he doesn’t say a word about how they were acquired.

‘Yes, I lost track of her too, in my concern for Dahlia... I hope she went with the others and didn’t just wander off, otherwise she may not know what’s happened. As for finding her, well perhaps she will come back here once those that were taken away are released... otherwise I’m not sure where she might have gone.”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Apr 6, 2007)

*Before the inspector leaves (response to Keryth's question)*



			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> He then turns back to the inspector. “As for meeting at the temple, is that really the best idea inspector? Don’t forget we have a few infected people here who wish to search for the cure, and as yet we don’t know how easy it is to transmit whatever is causing the infection.”




The inspector replies, "I understand your concern, but at this point I am not sure that it much matters.  Perhaps those who haven't been infected are immune, but carriers still.  Perhaps they simply weren't infected but may be infected later when their bodies are stressed, or weaker, or more susceptible to the infection.  Until we have those answers from the pater, we simply cannot know."

He continues "What we do know is that contact isn't necessary.  So, one way or another we are all at risk already.  Gathering infront of the temple will likely not put any of us in more danger than we already are.  I would guess, though, that this is not the only place of infection as I doubt the half-orc that died came straight here.  I would suspect that if nothing else many of my guard are also in danger, for the infection may well have begun to work through my people when they came to collect their payment for cleaning out the sewer.  I understand your caution, but I am not sure that caution is more important than speed.  People will know to gatehr at the temple, changing the location may slow us down.  The clock is already ticking on some of my friends, no doubt.  And I know it is already ticking on some of yours."


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Apr 6, 2007)

*After the inspector leaves*



			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> ‘Yes, I lost track of her too, in my concern for Dahlia... I hope she went with the others and didn’t just wander off, otherwise she may not know what’s happened. As for finding her, well perhaps she will come back here once those that were taken away are released... otherwise I’m not sure where she might have gone.”




Dahlia replies, "The short one?  I didn't see her after she left the table, either."

She looks to Keryth, Byntrou, Varius, and Eion.  "Thanks for coming to my rescue.  Apparently it was the illness that made the guy crazy, and not some sick perversion.  I hope we don't all end up like that."  The half-orc who is still alive swallows hard at Dahlia's words.


----------



## jkason (Apr 6, 2007)

*Byntrou, roguishly sorcerous barbarian*

"Think nothing of it, Dahlia. You've done well by us in the past. It's the least we can do."

[sblock=Nonlethal]I think we lost the side quest in the big crash a while ago, but I was thinking Byntrou might be able to contact the thieves' guild that he trained with last time he gained a level (was that a sect of the Ephistaemi from the world info thread?) Whatever their name, they aren't clerically-connected, but Byn figures they certainly probably have their ears to a lot of doors, and they might be motivated by self-preservation to share what they may or may not have heard. And they aren't bound by things like morals and laws when it comes to getting what's required. 

Mind you, he'd have to make that contact in secret, but I figure in the two hours the party will be making preparations, we might be able to work in that he found the time to send a message, at least, even if he might not receive a response right away.[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Apr 8, 2007)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

Keryth smiles and takes her hand, “You’re welcome, Dahlia my dear. And no one else will end up like that, assuming the pater and his brethren can give us an idea of what to look for...”


----------



## Fenris (Apr 8, 2007)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Dahlia replies, "The short one?  I didn't see her after she left the table, either."
> 
> She looks to Keryth, Byntrou, Varius, and Eion.  "Thanks for coming to my rescue.  Apparently it was the illness that made the guy crazy, and not some sick perversion.  I hope we don't all end up like that."  The half-orc who is still alive swallows hard at Dahlia's words.





Varius nods in acknowledgement to Dahlia "Any friend of Bellana's is a friend of mine" he replies with a wink.

Varius watches as the inspector leaves, then heads on up to the bar, leans over and quietly asks the bartender for soemthing. He nods and comes back in a few minutes with a few warpped parcels and a metal pot with a lid. Varius hands over a few coins and returns to Eion. 
"I'll meet you at the temple Eion. I have a 'favor' I must return." Varius nods to Byntrou and Keryth and heads out the door.

[sblock=NF] Please check email for my latest plot complication [/sblock]


----------



## Rino (Apr 13, 2007)

Sure thing, I'm going to finish my meal and then I'm off to the temple to see if the disease can be delayed by some cure

Eoin finishes his meal and heads for the door


----------



## Fenris (Apr 24, 2007)

Hey NF, can't we at least get an epilogue or the plot for the next section, or _something_? I was just getting into Varius' skin


----------

